# Official Raw Discussion Thread - CEASRO GETS WASHED



## Stannis Baratheon.

id rather watch MNF redskins/cowboys and im a giants fan....


----------



## Darkness is here

I was wondering when this thread would pop up.


----------



## Alo0oy

I hope the crowd boos that no selling fuck out of the building, people on twitter have been raging last night, let's hope they show up on Raw.


----------



## Erik.

New Ambrose direction :mark:
New side to Wyatt :mark:
Potential Luke Harper appearance :mark:
Rusev :mark:
Mizdow :mark:


----------



## Silvia Bianchi

Cena's push :mark:
Part-Timer Mania :mark:
The Bella Twins :mark:


----------



## Simply Flawless

> can The Apex Predator maintain his favor in the eyes of WWE COO Triple H


Can Orton just leave the soul sucking authority already before his career dies a slow death


----------



## Captain Edd

Network not doing so well? Better get Hogan on Raw


----------



## A-C-P

Ambrose/Wyatt :yes

Make-A-Wish :cena3 vs Break-A-Wish, Part 4 kay

Possible new direction for Orton :hmm:

Everything else...meh at best


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

I honestly wish I cared, but I don't. There's a lot of interest in Wyatt/Ambrose so I might tune in for that, but the rest can fuck off. Call me when Swags has his yearly mini-sorta-kinda-not-really-but-he's-on-tv-more push.


----------



## RCSheppy

Alo0oy said:


> I hope the crowd boos that no selling fuck out of the building, people on twitter have been raging last night, let's hope they show up on Raw.


Yep. They probably won't though...

Guy is such a fucking goof. The fact that he was smiling and laughing after his match last night against Orton was complete shit. Guy's a virus, a shitty, red, yellow, purple, blue, green, pink, whatever... Virus.


----------



## TheMenace

I'm fearing a Cena vs Reigns ME at Mania.


----------



## Phaedra

Watching this tonight because I think HHH might pull an Evolution style mugging of Orton.

Bray needs to answer some fucking questions, Ambrose needs to beat the living hell out of him because I had to console a crying little boy today 'Aren't the good guys supposed to win' he sobbed. In wrestling kid, yes, yes they are because that is the whole point for me, or used to be, and it is for him. 

Cesaro will not be a happy chappy.

Feed Me More might ring out during a Rusev promo, BIG GUY IN.


----------



## OptimalPortfolio

TheMenace said:


> I'm fearing a Cena vs Reigns ME at Mania.


I hope that's what it is. The crowd needs to shit on both of them. Hopefully the company goes bankrupt shortly after that.


----------



## Captain Edd

OptimalPortfolio said:


> I hope that's what it is. The crowd needs to shit on both of them. Hopefully the company goes bankrupt shortly after that.


Yeah so we can enjoy some GFW, right?


----------



## sesshomaru

Once again Cena invokes LOLCENAWINS to continue his incredibly overdrawn, stale feud with lesner.


----------



## Reaper

Simply Flawless said:


> Can Orton just leave the soul sucking authority already before his career dies a slow death


Orton's career is unfortunately un-revivable at this point. The WWE has made its intentions clear that they have no desire to move away from Cena at all and HHH never really let Orton shine as greatly as he could have. 

At this point, you're looking at at least another year of Orton jobbing to the likes of Rollins and Reigns. 

He's the new Jericho ... In the end, his unselfishness is hurting both him as well as the guys he's trying to put over because each passing day is damaging his credibility.


----------



## OptimalPortfolio

Captain Edd said:


> Yeah so we can enjoy some GFW, right?


So someone more competent can buy them out.


----------



## Simply Flawless

> Watching this tonight because I think HHH might pull an Evolution style mugging of Orton.


Sweet jesus i am PRAYING to every God out there that this happens


----------



## HHHbkDX

This shit is going to be garbage. Only things I'm slightly interested in are the fallout of Wyatt attacking Ambrose and Heyman verbally destroying that fucking prick everyone hates.

Thank GOD that stupid Susan G Komen shit ends tonight.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

TheMenace said:


> I'm fearing a Cena vs Reigns ME at Mania.


I want that to happen for people to see how Cena is superior in all respects to Roman

Ambrose vs Bray :mark:


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Looking forward to Ambrose/Wyatt, those two could produce some great segments. A potential Orton/Rollins feud interests me as well.


----------



## ellthom

I dont expect a Wyatt/Ambrose promo war yet, but when it does come I will be clued!


----------



## WWE

Ambrose is going to come out and demand a fight against Wyatt. Then Wyatt comes out, cuts a promo. Segment ends.

That's how Ambrose/Wyatt will go tonight.


----------



## Maelstrom21

Cena goes full heel by bringing out a lawyer and saying Brock has to be stripped of the title for not defending within 30 days and he should be awarded the title as #1 contender.

:faint:

Okay, now that I'm awake. Seth Rollins "you want some come get some."


----------



## Marcos 25063

:mark: :mark:


----------



## The True Believer

I'm watching solely for Ambrose/Wyatt and Rollins. Everything else can get ut.


----------



## Victarion

oh, I guess cena continues his rollins thing tonight? meh.

team rollins versus team cena? dunno. wyatt/ambrose might be interesting. maybe.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Despite my dislike for the ending of Ambrose/Rollins, I can't lie and say I'm not looking forward to Ambrose/Wyatt. I expect tonight for the start of their feud to be off the charts. 

And as usual, Sandow will have my attention in whatever he/Miz do, but outside of that I'm not all that psyched about Raw.


----------



## Darkness is here

Why the hell is hogan there? :lmao
he has already done alot of promotion for the network.


----------



## TJQ

I'll be looking forward to Ambrose and Bray. Anything other than that not including Seth Rollins or Ziggler will probably be on mute in the background. :shaq


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Hopefully Gold & Stardust get new challengers for the tag team titles tonight, we have seen them face The Usos enough times.


----------



## Darkness is here

Wyatt/ambrose is gonna be hard to sit through for me, I can't take those long boring promos from wyatt.


----------



## Darkness is here

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Hopefully Gold & Stardust get new challengers for the tag team titles tonight, we have seen them face The Usos enough times.


100 dollars, there will be a match between them.


----------



## Vårmakos

SHILL-A-MANIA, BROTHERS.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Raw in the home of the GOAT, San Antonio, TX.

:hbk1


----------



## The True Believer

ShowStopper said:


> *Raw in the home of the GOAT,* San Antonio, TX.
> 
> :hbk1


But Undertaker's from Houston, TX.

:taker


----------



## Darkness is here

:mark: for the GOAT showstopper.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

KINGPIN said:


> But Undertaker's from Houston, TX.
> 
> :taker


So?...

That's irrelevant to my statement.


----------



## DeeGirl

Sorry ladies and gents but I'm afraid that stupidsexyflanders will not be joining you tonight for Raw. Decided to just tape it and watch tomorrow so I can skip to the good bits. Hope you all enjoy the show.


----------



## Darkness is here

KINGPIN said:


> But Undertaker's from Houston, TX.
> 
> :taker


:vince2


----------



## Vårmakos

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Hopefully Gold & Stardust get new challengers for the tag team titles tonight, we have seen them face The Usos enough times.


What other credible tag team is there, Tyson and Nattie?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Would love to see the GOAT make an appearance tonight and maybe superkick someone.

:mark:


----------



## A-C-P

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Sorry ladies and gents but I'm afraid that stupidsexyflanders will not be joining you tonight for Raw. Decided to just tape it and watch tomorrow so I can skip to the good bits. Hope you all enjoy the show.


If this is the case, you may find yourself watching:

Nothing At All, Nothing At All, Nothing At All....


----------



## Darkness is here

ShowStopper said:


> Would love to see the GOAT make an appearance tonight and maybe superkick someone.
> 
> :mark:


:mark:
i remember his return and SK to del rio in 2011, I screamed loud enough to make my father check me out :lol.


----------



## rakija

Can't wait to FF Hulk Hogan


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

> *Darkness is here*
> i remember his return and SK to del rio in 2011, I screamed loud enough to make my father check me out .


I remember that. Cool segment!


----------



## SUPER HANS

I've just got this feeling that I'm not even going to enjoy Ambrose/Wyatt. I mean the talking alone should carry the feud but I'm still bitter about Ambrose not getting a win last night. I presume however good the feud maybe they'll suck the interest out of it by having it go on for about 6 months.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Darkness is here said:


> 100 dollars, there will be a match between them.


You're probably right, i'm just being optimistic.


----------



## DoubtGin

Spoiler: Spoilerino



The plan for tonight’s Raw, according to F4Wonline.com, is for Seth Rollins to talk about how he won his Hell in a Cell match and Randy Orton lost his. Obviously this will start the buildup for their feud with Orton likely turning face.



.


----------



## rakija

DoubtGin said:


> Spoiler: Spoilerino
> 
> 
> 
> The plan for tonight’s Raw, according to F4Wonline.com, is for Seth Rollins to talk about how he won his Hell in a Cell match and Randy Orton lost his. Obviously this will start the buildup for their feud with Orton likely turning face.


Here's hoping their feud isn't a trifecta PPV event where Orton jobs every time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

DoubtGin said:


> Spoiler: Spoilerino
> 
> 
> 
> The plan for tonight’s Raw, according to F4Wonline.com, is for Seth Rollins to talk about how he won his Hell in a Cell match and Randy Orton lost his. Obviously this will start the buildup for their feud with Orton likely turning face.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yep, that makes sense.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

So Cena's facing Rollins tonight on Raw according to WWE.com. Guess they're wasting no more time in getting Cena that win over Rollins.


----------



## The True Believer

ShowStopper said:


> So?...
> 
> That's irrelevant to my statement.


But, you said the GOAT was from San Antonio, TX but Taker is from Houston. :hmm:


----------



## A-C-P

#BadNewsSanta said:


> So Cena's facing Rollins tonight on Raw according to WWE.com. Guess they're wasting no more time in getting Cena that win over Rollins.


:maury Oh no doubt


----------



## JY57

> *Cena Battles Rollins *
> Just one night after John Cena earned the right to face Brock Lesnar for the WWE World Heavyweight Title, the Cenation leader clashes with The Authority's Seth Rollins. Also on Raw, WWE Hall of Famer Hulk Hogan makes a special appearance!


-


----------



## Simply Flawless

#BadNewsSanta said:


> So Cena's facing Rollins tonight on Raw according to WWE.com. Guess they're wasting no more time in getting Cena that win over Rollins.


Odds on Orton Curb Stomping Rollins into the mat?

opcorn


----------



## The True Believer

Fuck me. More Hulk Hogan. fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

KINGPIN said:


> But, you said the GOAT was from San Antonio, TX but Taker is from Houston. :hmm:


Once again, irrelevant to my statement.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

oh god, Orton turning face, how exciting. Anybody remember his last terrific face run?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

JY57 said:


> -


They could have Orton cost Rollins the match, would add heat to their upcoming feud.


----------



## The Bloodline

Im excited to see Ambrose and Bray in a new program. Also i can see orton causing seth his match against Cena. im sure another reason they went with not having seth lose was so he can have bragging rights over orton. Not much outside of those 2 stories that i care about at the moment.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Can't wait for the fresh Cena/Heyman promos.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

So let's get this straight,

Cena vs Ambrose for right to face Rollins. Cena loses.

A couple weeks later, Cena has a title shot and facing Rollins.


----------



## Starbuck

TheLooseCanon said:


> So let's get this straight,
> 
> Cena vs Ambrose for right to face Rollins. Cena loses.
> 
> A couple weeks later, Cena has a title shot and facing Rollins.


Oh my God. This is so true it hurt my head to read it. :lmao Fucking hell. I'm so fucking done with Cena right now. If he beats Rollins tonight then fuck the whole thing. I never get annoyed over wrasslin but I actually can't stand to look at this goofy fuck right now. I'm so past being sick of him that I just can't do it any more. Seeing a 2 month storyline summed up like that just hit the nail on the head.


----------



## wjd1989

Only tuning in for the Hogan segment!


----------



## Darkness is here

So, what's orton doing?


----------



## JY57

Darkness is here said:


> So, what's orton doing?


probably facing some geek then RKOing both Rollins & Cena @ The End.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Darkness is here said:


> So, what's orton doing?


Keeping his balls in Triple H's purse


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Darkness is here said:


> So, what's orton doing?


Go from 2nd heel to 3rd babyface.


----------



## kokepepsi

Guys can you please make a promise not to get butthurt when they start "what" chanting Bray Wyatt tonight
:ti


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

kokepepsi said:


> Guys can you please make a promise not to get butthurt when they start "what" chanting Bray Wyatt tonight
> :ti


What?

:austin


----------



## Phaedra

LOL, I hope they do just because of the feud he's in right now. 

I just had a thought of Randy recreating one of the vine's, like the audience knows he's slithering around outside the ring, by Cena and Rollins don't ... RKO OUTTA NOWHERE ... and then slinks away again into the crowd like a boss. lol.


----------



## MaybeLock

How are we supposed to care? We had a chance to see something new in Orton vs Lesnar and Orton was as hot as he has ever been, but again it was all about feeding Cena. Lesnar vs Cena again is just bad.


----------



## Conor?

Go away Huk Hokin. Bray fuckin' Wyatt with that level 81 Conjuration spell spawning the holy living shit out of an Atronach. More Dean hokey pokey. Hopeful for an Orton face turn soon. Seth rollinsing as per usual. Assension debut (even though I don't like them). Harper and Rowan reintroduction. Uso craziness. Gold and Fagdust nonsense. Heyman copy and post promo, eww. And that's it.


----------



## TOM MADISON

Everything was there for an awesome orton vs lesnar fresh feud to get us looking forward to the next WWE championship match. WELL, guess not.


----------



## dougfisher_05

Not bad seats for $22. $40 after their stupid fees.


----------



## Trivette

Who's ready for some good ole #WWEFuckery tonight?


----------



## Choke2Death

^ Spoiler tag that shit, bro!



MaybeLock said:


> How are we supposed to care? We had a chance to see something new in Orton vs Lesnar and Orton was as hot as he has ever been, but again it was all about feeding Cena. Lesnar vs Cena again is just bad.


Pretty much how I feel about tonight. Not gonna watch and will just read the results later and maybe check out whatever interests me.


----------



## thingstoponder

GOD said:


> id rather watch MNF redskins/cowboys and im a giants fan....


I would rather cut my penis off then watch any NFC east primetime game ever.


----------



## dougfisher_05

thingstoponder said:


> I would rather cut my penis off then watch any NFC east primetime game ever.


Exactly why I came to raw instead of staying home to watch the game haha.


----------



## SPCDRI




----------



## Conor?

SPCDRI said:


>


Did I miss something?


----------



## LPPrince

SheamusRKO said:


> Did I miss something?


Cesaro said he's tired of Cena and Orton in the main event, then last night happened


----------



## Conor?

LPPrince said:


> Cesaro said he's tired of Cena and Orton in the main event, then last night happened


Oh right. Cesaro is in the dog house anyway. You know someone dislikes you when your theme is an ambulance siren.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

LPPrince said:


> Cesaro said he's tired of Cena and Orton in the main event, then last night happened


That entire promo was in character and Ziggler's said worse shit and still manages to have a title reign thrown at him here or there.

Cesaro's fine.


----------



## Conor?

30 minutes till show time and only 9 pages?


----------



## Trifektah

Orton vs Lesnar would have been awesome.

Instead we get John Cena hogging the fucking spotlight once again.


----------



## The Ice King

Show loses and gets a tag team title shot the next night.
Cena loses the match against Ambrose yet gets a title shot AND Rollins.

The main event last night excited me and I was marking again, 
but I do realize that the biggest part of the shows are still 
old dudes doing the same thing over and over. 
Cena is reaching a point of annoyance that he's never reached before. 
That main event of last night with those 3 guys should be the focal point of everything.
The weeks after Mania from this year, should still be happening. 
Focusing on THIS generation. But no..... 
The future is right now, but these old annoying dirtbags are stopping it!


----------



## The True Believer

Cena to win by DQ. Calling it now.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

The Baaarrack Lesnar Show starring Jeaaaahhhhn Ceeeenaahhhh


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

KINGPIN said:


> Cena to win by DQ. Calling it now.


Wait, were some matches announced for tonight on the pre-show?


----------



## birthday_massacre

Bigg Hoss said:


> That entire promo was in character and Ziggler's said worse shit and still manages to have a title reign thrown at him here or there.
> 
> Cesaro's fine.


Ziggler has bene jobbed to death. He is just finally getting an IC title run.
For like 9 out of his 10 years in the WWE Ziggler has lost most of his matches.


----------



## The True Believer

Bigg Hoss said:


> Wait, were some matches announced for tonight on the pre-show?


Cena's fighting Rollins, Myggle.


----------



## kokepepsi

that fucking hologram
:ti


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

birthday_massacre said:


> Ziggler has bene jobbed to death. He is just finally getting an IC title run.
> For like 9 out of his 10 years in the WWE Ziggler has lost most of his matches.


And yet Swagger has said diddly squat and gotten even less and then you have guys like Kofi or Slater who have never had any legal or professional problems who have gotten less mic time, less _meaningful _ title reigns, less feuds, and less exposure and time to showcase/connect with the crowd than Ziggler has.

I know everyone likes to go "Oh, poor Ziggler, he has it so hard" and trust me he does deserve better, but he's got and has had it a whole hell of a lot better than about 80% of the midcard despite his antics.



KINGPIN said:


> Cena's fighting Rollins, Myggle.


Oh, Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## kokepepsi

wait Cena vs Rollins is for real?
fpalm

Well at least its not cena/ambrose vs ___________ for the 10th time


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

birthday_massacre said:


> Ziggler has bene jobbed to death. He is just finally getting an IC title run.
> For like 9 out of his 10 years in the WWE Ziggler has lost most of his matches.


Yep. It was so weird to see him on the other end of a bad loss last night. (not getting 1 win in a 2 out of 3 falls match).


----------



## The True Believer

@kokepepsi

Amen to that. I don't think Cena will beat him clean but they had :reigns do it so who knows?


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

Honesty had no idea Raw was here tonight. Guess I'll watch for that reason alone, to see what kind of reaction these people get. I hope there is a GO SPURS GO chant during the Bella segment.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

TheLooseCanon said:


> So let's get this straight,
> 
> Cena vs Ambrose for right to face Rollins. Cena loses.
> 
> A couple weeks later, Cena has a title shot and facing Rollins.



Dat logic


----------



## The Ice King

I really hate all the over analysis crap they do. This is why I don't watch this stuff. 
You have too many opinions trying to stay in Kayfabe and it becomes a mess.
I love Booker, but he just said Bray is always wanting to be number 1 
when it comes to the Network, or twitter or whatever......
Bray's character doesn't care about any of that. 
I don't know, you can't analyze kayfabe to the extent that they've been doing.
It's just stupid.


----------



## kokepepsi

Show blaming henry
GTFO
fpalm

WAIT THEY GETTING A TAG TEAM SHOT
fpalmx100


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Is Cesaro's head like...cleanly shaven or was I seeing things last night? I s2g I could see the reflection of the cameras on his head and for some reason possibly seeing his shiny cranium has me looking forward to RAW a tad bit more.



kokepepsi said:


> Show blaming henry
> GTFO
> fpalm


Show heel turn instead of Henry?

And didn't Show end up legitimating tapping but the cameramen botched?


----------



## RDEvans

I guess we'll be getting

Usos vs Gold and Stardust

Paige vs AJ

Miz vs Sheamus

Because you know how wwe is with repeating PPV matches the next night on raw.


----------



## Conor?

Bigg Hoss said:


> Is Cesaro's head like...cleanly shaven or was I seeing things last night? I s2g I could see the reflection of the cameras on his head and for some reason possibly seeing his shiny cranium has me looking forward to RAW a tad bit more.
> 
> 
> 
> Show heel turn instead of Henry?


Yep. I loved it. Cesaro looked boss last night.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

RDEvans said:


> I guess we'll be getting
> 
> Usos vs Gold and Stardust
> 
> Paige vs AJ
> 
> Miz vs Sheamus
> 
> Because you know how wwe is with repeating PPV matches the next night on raw.


It's pretty well established that Raw Is Rematches


----------



## RyanPelley

Cesaro pulls off the bald / horse shoe shit like a champ.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Bigg Hoss said:


> And yet Swagger has said diddly squat and gotten even less and then you have guys like Kofi or Slater who have never had any legal or professional problems who have gotten less mic time, less _meaningful _ title reigns, less feuds, and less exposure and time to showcase/connect with the crowd than Ziggler has.
> 
> I know everyone likes to go "Oh, poor Ziggler, he has it so hard" and trust me he does deserve better, but he's got and has had it a whole hell of a lot better than about 80% of the midcard despite his antics.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Jesus fucking Christ.



What antics would those be, you mean him speaking up? Vince loves that shit if Vince likes you but if Vince hates you then he buries you for it. If he loves you he pushes you for it.

Did you ever hear the Kofi or Joe Hennig stories? Vince and HHH always say they want you to speak up and WANT to be at the top , but when people do it they don't want at the top they bury them.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Here comes Hogan to kiss Cena's ASS & plug the network non-stop


----------



## Pacmanboi

Show heel turn instead?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

kokepepsi said:


> that fucking hologram
> :ti


2pac and Michael Jackson heel turning in their graves.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

birthday_massacre said:


> What antics would those be, you mean him speaking up? Vince loves that shit if Vince likes you but if Vince hates you then he buries you for it. If he loves you he pushes you for it.
> 
> Did you ever hear the Kofi or Joe Hennig stories? Vince and HHH always say they want you to speak up and WANT to be at the top ,* but when people do it they don't want at the top they bury them.*


Then it doesn't matter and obviously Ziggler is someone they don't want being on top.

And that still doesn't excuse guys like O'Neil, Slater, Sandow, and even Barrett from having far less opportunities and chances than Ziggler has. He's gotten more promo time, meaningful feuds, and title reigns than some of their World Champions have had. I know people like to be dramatic and see him as the ultimate underdog, but he hasn't been jobbed out or treated as badly as people make him to have been. In fact, I don't even remember the last 'squash' match he's even been in.


----------



## kokepepsi

So show/henry win the straps or Henry turns for the 100th time or Show does for the 1000th time?


----------



## SP103

I gave up on the PPV last night after the tag title match. I wake up this morning to read from the dirtsheets Ambrose/Rollins took a major bump... Right.. 

They get about 20 minutes to entertain me and push me to keep watching or I'm switching to MNF.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks




----------



## The Ice King

Ambrose vs. Cesaro........why??.......
I had so much hope for this RAW from the main event last night....
Just these matches alone being announced have lowered my hype level down so much. 
I'm still gonna hope for a great show though.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Bigg Hoss said:


> Then it doesn't matter and obviously Ziggler is someone they don't want being on top.
> 
> And that still doesn't excuse guys like O'Neil, Slater, Sandow, and even Barrett from having far less opportunities and chances than Ziggler has. He's gotten more promo time, meaningful feuds, and title reigns than some of their World Champions have had. I know people like to be dramatic and see him as the ultimate underdog, but he hasn't been jobbed out or treated as badly as people make him to have been. In fact, I don't even remember the last 'squash' match he's even been in.


It does matter, the WWE has him where they want him at the mid card but Ziggler SHOULD be at the main event and says he wants to but Vince doest like that, so they make him a jobber.

And I'm Sandow said something and that is why is being jobbed and in joke gimmicks. As for O'Neil and Slater both suck and should be jobbers.


----------



## Phillies3:16

I can only hope they'll save corny halloween segments for smackdown which I don't watch


----------



## Waffelz

[/IMG]


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Cena vs Rollins? Usual Kane and shit.

Bray and Dean will be very interesting.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Ambrose vs Cesaro? lol, no offense to Cesaro, but why?

Cena getting that Rollins main event, and will go over. If someone gets something, Cena gets it too, plus more. Birthday parties with Cena invited must have suck. They prob had to give Cena a gift too.


----------



## HHHbkDX

It's FUCKERY TIIIIIIIIME.


----------



## Conor?

Gere He Wo!!!!


----------



## alrudd

Let the fuckery commence.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

TyAbbotSucks said:


>


:maury This fucking gif is fantastic.



birthday_massacre said:


> It does matter, the WWE has him where they want him at the mid card but Ziggler SHOULD be at the main event and says he wants to but Vince doest like that, so they make him a jobber.
> 
> And I'm Sandow said something and that is why is being jobbed and in joke gimmicks. As for O'Neil and Slater both suck and should be jobbers.


You're mixing opinion and fact. Fact is, Ziggler has not been jobbed out as bad as some other midcarders.:fact


----------



## AyrshireBlue

And. Here. We. Go.


----------



## birthday_massacre

So Cena gets ANOTHER TITLE SHOT AND he gets Rollins tonight


----------



## The True Believer

Cesaro vs. Ambrose?

I'm down with that. :hhh2


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

If commentary is to be believed, Cena/Orton was one of the greatest Cell matches ever :cole


----------



## Mainboy

Here's what happened last night at HIAC all for free.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Z. Kusano said:


> If commentary is to be believed, Cena/Orton was one of the greatest Cell matches ever :cole3


And stole the show - JBL


----------



## legendfan97

HHHbkDX said:


> It's FUCKERY TIIIIIIIIME.



Lol and you know. I have miss the last few Raws (one of them is because of the tornado in the South). 
I even miss the PPV last night because of Saints vs Packers. Who knows if I like tonights raw. 
Oh yes. I read what happen. Sad. Very SAD!


----------



## bjnelson19705

TyAbbotSucks said:


>


:lmao

I have to save this gif.


----------



## The True Believer

Z. Kusano said:


> If commentary is to be believed, Cena/Orton was one of the greatest Cell matches ever :cole


:lawler "A real masterpiece, JAWN!"


----------



## I AM Glacier

in on LOLCENAWINS edition #9000


----------



## Jerichoholic274

If they have rollins win last night only to lose to cena...god dammit


----------



## Stone Hot

Yes yes yes There he is the Game!!


----------



## KuritaDavion

Death, taxes, and HHH starting Raw.


----------



## witchblade000

Behold the King, The King of Kings!


----------



## -XERO-

Bawse.


----------



## HHHbkDX

bama4 Bah Gawd, Steph...


----------



## AyrshireBlue

So has Randy's finisher officially been renamed 'RKO out of nowhere" ?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

same ol' s***


----------



## Insomnia

Waffelz said:


>


----------



## Lok

Bow down


----------



## Waffelz

First time watching RAW live in three months. Still starting with The Authority. lolololol


----------



## RyanPelley

Triple H adjusting Kane's tie. Adorable.


----------



## The True Believer

If The Authority wants Orton to face Lesnar, why didn't they interfere in HIS match? :HHH2


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Stephanie & HHH will start the show with talking once again this week (the same thing that made me turn off my TV last week)


----------



## World's Best

The Authority starting Raw.

:krillin

I'm done now. Night folks.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Triple H starts off every week. 2003 isn't far enough back in memory.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Stephanie's face is so scary looking these days.


----------



## VRsick

I dunno why but HHH fixing kanes tie made me laugh.


----------



## Reaper

They have to stop with this standard opening.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Please, Hell in a Cell wasn't even worth watching for free.


----------



## trademarklas

Yeah... bullshit. :lmao


----------



## AyrshireBlue

Bah Gawd Steph is smokin'


----------



## I AM Glacier

lol epic

that was the worst HIAC I've ever seen


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

HHH's face is looking skinny.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

no steph, one cell was worth the show. The only other good match was the ic title match. you're an idiot. get your tits out.


----------



## A-C-P

So wait the authority is starting Raw? Is this a re-run?


----------



## gamegenie

Man RAW sucks already.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

They're really pushing fucking boundaries with The Authority opening RAW. The format is just so innovative.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Seth DA GOD.


----------



## Headliner

Looks like they will be starting Orton/Rollins already.


----------



## Frost99

Cena & the word EPIC in the same sentence I think NOT


----------



## LigerJ81

Bit late but here we go


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Wasting time to get to commercials


----------



## The True Believer

Rollins selling even after the match.

:bow


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

Love that cocky smile and limp walk.


----------



## HHHbkDX

:maury Seth's walking as if he has his "electric razor" shoved up somewhere...not so nice.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Waffelz said:


>


Why


----------



## RyanPelley

Rollins music makes me feel like I could fuck for hours.


----------



## KuritaDavion

So now Mercury and Noble are Seth's goons. I'm fine with that.


----------



## bmp487

Ok so Randy losing and Seth winning is being used to build their future feud. Nice.


----------



## TripleG

So are Noble & Mercury the new Patterson & Brisco? 

Stooges 2.0?


----------



## Marv95

Why does Rollins have jobber music if he's the standard bearer?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Nearly missed RAW by an hour


----------



## birthday_massacre

Bigg Hoss said:


> :maury This fucking gif is fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> You're mixing opinion and fact. Fact is, Ziggler has not been jobbed out as bad as some other midcarders.:fact


You can't be serious, IN 2013 Ziggler didnt win ONE match for like 6 months.

And some guys in the mid card should never win a lot like O Neil or Slater where as Ziggler should be one of the top guys.

You are the one who doesn't know the facts.

Santino has a 50% winning percentage in the WWE.
You know what Zigglers winning percentage is?

Its 43%

FACT


----------



## Phillies3:16

Headliner said:


> Looks like they will be starting Orton/Rollins already.


Not before cena can bury Rollins tonight


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

In before Dean, in before Bray.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

You could probably pick out a random RAW from 8-9 months ago and the opening to the show would be the same as it is tonight.


----------



## The True Believer

Z. Kusano said:


> Why


You must pay for sins you have not confessed. :evil


----------



## WrestlingOracle

HIAC might have been worth 9.99 if you move the decimal one spot to the left. Maybe. On a side note, look everyone, forcing the Authority angle: An angle that has been spinning wheels and instead of dying has been jackhammered ever since after Mania 30.


----------



## Markus123

Rollins walking like he's shit himself.


----------



## Batz

Still hard to believe Creative went with John Cena to win.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

This troll like heel crap HHH and Steph do is a horrible mask to lack of creative.


----------



## Frost99

How long until the "shit" factor of professional wrestling ruins the night?


----------



## The True Believer

The Bunny's in the crowd?! WTF? :maury


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Batz said:


> Still hard to believe Creative went with John Cena to win.


You really think Creative went with John Cena, or Vince went with Cena?


----------



## SP103

Does this faction need more goofballs with the Stooges 2.0? 

Hi Joey Mercury.


----------



## Reaper

*yawn*


----------



## KingLobos

Why is Kane always just standing there lol


----------



## RyanPelley

I fucking love that they're regularly uses the stooges.


----------



## trademarklas

John boy looking to elevate Rollins like he did with Sandow?


----------



## Roman Empire

Random thought of the night: Steph's earrings don fit/look good for her face.


----------



## Batz

Rollins vs Cena? How exciting.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Anyone who actually chants for Cena today is a fucking cunt.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

I don't like this guy Rollins, he's making me feel this this is real. 

The same way I hated HHH back in 02.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah.

Pretty much the opening of every Raw.


----------



## AyrshireBlue

What exactly does Kane do?


----------



## birthday_massacre

trademarklas said:


> John boy looking to elevate Rollins like he did with Sandow?


Maybe Lesnar comes out to F5 Cena.

Is it just me or did that Promo seem to get cut off when Rollins music started.


----------



## I AM Glacier

Excited for Orton/Rollins to be honest


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Riveting shit. No, really. So exciting.


----------



## alrudd

I'm not feeling Seth on the mic at all.


----------



## Frost99

Rollins with that FACE promo


----------



## The True Believer

AyrshireBlue said:


> What exactly does Kane do?


Sucking the joy out of everything.


----------



## HHHbkDX

Orton's turning face....fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Roman Empire

Uh Oh, Orton does not look happy.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

This fixed crowd noise really make the show just seem so fake.


----------



## KaineSpawnX

AyrshireBlue said:


> What exactly does Kane do?


Director of operations of the boiler room.


----------



## all in all...

oy, this guy's voice...


----------



## bjnelson19705

No Randy! NO RANDY!!!


----------



## Reaper

Mixed reaction for Orton. Interesting.


----------



## Kabraxal

Yeah... this is so exiciting. Yay yippee.

Crowd is probalby just as enthused as I am. They just look like "why the fuck did I waste my money on tickets..."


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

KingLobos said:


> Why is Kane always just standing there lol


Waiting for the right moment to signal his pyro I'm guessing.


----------



## LigerJ81

Orton is ready


----------



## BruceLeGorille

COCKED UP RANDY :mark:


----------



## Batz

Holy shit Randy.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

THIS is AWESOME! THIS is AWESOME! HOLY S***! HOLY S***!


----------



## Waffelz

Orton :mark:


----------



## AyrshireBlue

I actually don't want Orton to turn officially 'face', I just want him to kick the shit out of anyone.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

what the fuck is orton smoking?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> This fixed crowd noise really make the show just seem so fake.


Fixed?

What is wrong with you people :lol


----------



## I AM Glacier

Orton going ballistic


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

This has been the best Orton promo we have seen in months.


----------



## birthday_massacre

why is Orton ripping off Ambrose's character now


----------



## Stinger Fan

....he's not on a script he can't be


----------



## KingLobos

LMFAO 

wtf is Orton on


----------



## legendfan97

RKO out of nowhere please.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

BruceLeGorille said:


> COCKED UP RANDY :mark:


:mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX

Coked up Orton :lmao


----------



## all in all...

SHUT UP RANDY


----------



## witchblade000

Orton talking fast and not monotonous.


----------



## TripleG

Fucking LOL! 

Orton is on fire tonight.


----------



## Headliner

Orton lost it:lmao


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Orton is so much better than Rollins.


----------



## Reaper

Wow. Orton is on song tonight. I'm impressed. Nice.


----------



## bmp487

Good Shit


----------



## BruceLeGorille

ILL CALM DOWN WHEN HE IS DEAD :mark:


----------



## The Ice King

Alright Orton! I see you!


----------



## onlytoview

I love this Orton holy shit


----------



## [email protected]

like Orton's enthusiasm


----------



## thingstoponder

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> This fixed crowd noise really make the show just seem so fake.


On Raw? I don't think so.


----------



## The True Believer

Fucking Orton! :mark:


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Did Orton just put on a potential promo of the fucking year in under a minute? Holy fuck.


----------



## RyanPelley

Okay, Orton - Rollins is gonna be fucking awesome.


----------



## Conor?

Heart skipped a beat when Seth said "...in a puddle of his own.......failure!" :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Orton doesn't like a would-be face to me


----------



## SP103

HHH "We're not doing this" . Famous last words before Evolution was crushed.


----------



## kariverson

Man I'm actually marking for Orton! Whoa I like this shit.


----------



## Brandough

Randy is buggin the fuck out


----------



## Roman Empire

Wow Randy "I'll calm down when he's dead". He mad.


----------



## SpeedStick

Wait Cena need somebody at Survivor Series, Since Lesnar is out til Rumble...........0.o Cena vs Kane?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Cot dayum, Randall must've got some fantastic coke for that skit. :rko2


----------



## deathslayer

I'll calm down when he's DEAD :mark:


----------



## bjnelson19705

Oh good. No... Orton/Cema again. Phew.


----------



## AyrshireBlue

RKO incoming......


----------



## TromaDogg

'I'll calm dowm when he's dead!' :lol


----------



## evilshade

Coked up Randy!!!!!


----------



## Bushmaster

Randy on coke tonight :lmao not sure if that was a good promo or bad. Not even sure what he was saying.


----------



## RatedR10

This is the absolute best Orton has been in five years.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Fixed?
> 
> What is wrong with you people :lol


You can literially see people clapping & saying things in the crowd & there is no noise, then they piped in "Lets Go Cena" chants while zooming in on a kid wearing a Cena shirt who isn't saying anything.

They turn down microphones & pipe in things from speakers to manipulate the noise in the arena. Its pretty clear. 
fpalm


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

OUTTA NOWHERE


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Ambrose feels like Punk post-HHH win after Summer of Punk right now.


----------



## A-C-P

RKO Outta Nowhere!!!!!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

Welp damn.

:lol @ HHH's face LMAOOOOOOOOO :lmao


----------



## Tommy-V

Orton goating :banderas


----------



## gamegenie

nice RKO!!!


----------



## -XERO-

:clap


----------



## Headliner

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS Orton da gawd.


----------



## TripleG

Vine-KO! 

OUTTA NOWHERE!!!


----------



## Stinger Fan

Everytime Randy Orton lands an RKO, I can't help but laugh


----------



## Batz

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW YEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Empress

onlytoview said:


> I love this Orton holy shit


:dance3

I love Randy when he's 100. RKO on Rollins!!!!!!!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Snuck one in there :maury


----------



## Lok

F*ck yea!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

That's how you present Orton's character, that's how you fucking do it.


----------



## SovereignVA

Livid Orton is awesome.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I think Orton/Rollins is going to be alot better than what people think.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Triple H's reaction :lmao


----------



## Kevin_McAdams

This is the Orton we all love.


----------



## Bullydully

Thatt was awesome.


----------



## KuritaDavion

:lmao Hunter's face.


----------



## KingLobos

lmfao Seth just laying there


----------



## LigerJ81

Yo Triple tell Seth to Hold That OuttaNoWhere


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:banderas RKO


----------



## Hammertron

outta nowhere! damn seth sells like a boss


----------



## Bret Hart

THIS is the Orton we all wanted to see.


----------



## thingstoponder

HOLY FUCK :mark:

Dat slither out of the ring :mark:

Dem boos when he told him to leave :mark:


----------



## VRsick

That was awesome.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Not bad promo by Orton.



birthday_massacre said:


> You can't be serious, IN 2013 Ziggler didnt win ONE match for like 6 months.
> 
> And some guys in the mid card should never win a lot like O Neil or Slater where as Ziggler should be one of the top guys.
> 
> You are the one who doesn't know the facts.
> 
> Santino has a 50% winning percentage in the WWE.
> You know what Zigglers winning percentage is?
> 
> Its 43%
> 
> FACT


Who brought up Santino? He's retired and irrelevant in the current midcard scene.

It's your opinion that O'Neil/Slater should have lower winning percentages, but it is a FACT that Ziggler has a higher winning percentage than Swagger, Slater, O'Neil, Sandow, Axel, Barrett, Cesaro and again - more title reigns than some world champs. 

Sure, it's sucked here and there for him, but it has not and currently does not suck as bad for him as it could.


----------



## Ryan193

Orton has been great lately


----------



## hou713

Face Orton is on the way! :mark:


----------



## FITZ

I loved the RKO out of nowhere.


----------



## Pacmanboi

OUTTA NOWHERE


----------



## HHHbkDX

Thought for sure it was going to be Triple H getting RKO'd, so that kinda was an RKOOUTTANOWHHEREEEE

Good segment.


----------



## bjnelson19705

RatedR10 said:


> This is the absolute best Orton has been in five years.


Something Cena will NEVER do. Change. LOL


----------



## Con27

This is the best Orton's been in months


----------



## KakeRock

Orton :mark:


----------



## Reaper

That epic epic epic faceturn. That's how you do it. Marking the fuck out!!!


----------



## I AM Glacier

Sick RKO

srs


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

OUTTA NOWHERE

visibly


----------



## Kabraxal

So Rollins/Orton, Ambrose/Rollins is officially closed without real closure, and well.. not sure why I'm supposed get invested when feuds are just left to fade without real closure.


----------



## Choke2Death

So Orton has turned face? About fucking time.

Just turned my stream on a minute ago in the middle of their brawl. Great pop for the RKO.


----------



## The Ice King

I'M DYING HAHAHAHAHAHA :lmao :lmao :lmao!!!!
HHH look after that RKOuttaNowhere!
I can't!!! Hahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## A-C-P

:lol The Age Stooges helping Rollins up


----------



## AyrshireBlue

AyrshireBlue said:


> RKO incoming......


:lmao


----------



## Stinger Fan

Great selling by Rollins


----------



## The True Believer

:yes :yes :yes

Damn right.


----------



## Trivette

"I'LL CALM DOWN WHEN HE'S DEAD!!!" Hell. Yes. VIPER is back!


----------



## birthday_massacre

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> You can literially see people clapping & saying things in the crowd & there is no noise, then they piped in "Lets Go Cena" chants while zooming in on a kid wearing a Cena shirt who isn't saying anything.
> 
> fpalm


Ive always said those lets go Cena / Cena chants are piped in because they always sound the same.

Sure the fans may join in at some point but it starts with it being piped in, that is why its always so perfectly timed and its also why one side is never louder than the other, they are exactly the same volume.


----------



## Lord Humongous

Why can't Orton be like this all the time? That was great! Although I wished he would have done it to HHH. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jcmmnx

Rollins with the epic sell job.


----------



## dougfisher_05

That was badass here in the arena. Where has that Orton been the past year?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> You can literially see people clapping & saying things in the crowd & there is no noise, then they piped in "Lets Go Cena" chants while zooming in on a kid wearing a Cena shirt who isn't saying anything.
> 
> fpalm


I'm not sure you understand how arena sounds or cameras work.

I guess these yes chants are also piped in.


----------



## Batz

The Ice King said:


> I'M DYING HAHAHAHAHAHA :lmao :lmao :lmao!!!!
> HHH look after that RKOuttaNowhere!
> I can't!!! Hahahahahahaha!!!!


Legendary stuff! :lol


Great opener. Just awesome stuff!


----------



## thingstoponder

Dat sell.

Seth is the GOAT.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Orton just made the whole show right there.


----------



## jbhutto

Rollins looked like a ragdoll lol


----------



## kokepepsi

and now everyone loves orton
:ti

I love it


----------



## Leon Knuckles

RKGOAT OUTTA NOWHERE


----------



## FITZ

hou713 said:


> Face Orton is on the way! :mark:


We really need to enjoy the next few months where he keeps some edge before he becomes a WWE cookie cutter face.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Randall going back to his bus so he can snort even _more_ cocaine and get even more hyped out of his Goddamned mind = Best for business. :trips2


----------



## Headliner

I'll be surprised if anything tops that tonight.


----------



## BruceLeGorille

PABLO ESCOBARTON :mark: :mark: COCAINE HELLUVA DRUG


----------



## Insomnia

*Straight Outta Nowhere.* :clap


----------



## Phaedra

SWEET!!!!! sooooo good, yes Randy, that's Randy Orton.


----------



## Bushmaster

No one better at selling than Seth. Sold that RKO like a King.


----------



## finalnight

RKO vs HHH at Survivor Series?


----------



## A-C-P

I've got a prediction for the ME

RKOs, RKOs everywhere (or Outta Nowhere I should say)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

That RKO really was out of nowhere, and Rollins is selling it like a champ all the way up to the ramp.


----------



## KingLobos

lmfao Hogan again


----------



## witchblade000

Hogan's here to sell or promote something.


----------



## Natecore

That was the best Orton has been in his career. I rarely enjoy anything Orton does but that promo was incredible and a true RKO outta nowhere.


----------



## thingstoponder

The two people that won their cell matches... the two people who shouldn't have.


----------



## Irish Jet

That was fucking amazing from Orton. Genuinely great promo by any standards.


----------



## The Ice King

This is the Orton I've been waiting for. Wow. 
That was very refreshing!


----------



## birthday_massacre

Sith Rollins said:


> No one better at selling than Seth. Sold that RKO like a King.


Ill take back what I said last night, Rollins can sell better than Ambrose. I'm sold ha.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

birthday_massacre said:


> Ive always said those lets go Cena / Cena chants are piped in because they always sound the same.
> 
> Sure the fans may join in at some point but it starts with it being piped in, that is why its always so perfectly timed and its also why one side is never louder than the other, they are exactly the same volume.


People join in no doubt about it, but they are piped in.

And am I the only one who doesn't want to see Hogan come out? The only part of the show I really want to see is Orton, everything else is so boring for me.


----------



## The True Believer

Why is it when people lose, they benefit?

Henry and Show get squashed and get rewarded with tag team title shots. Cena loses to Ambrose and gets to fight for #1 contendership. :no:


----------



## SP103

Orton gets a face push? Time to fail that 3rd drug test Randy!


----------



## pjc33

Orton on coke > All


----------



## Nine99

He should have RKO'ed Hunter to get to Rollins and just pound him. Set up for the punt but then Hunter saves Rollins then Kane restrains Orton somehow while they get away:


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

Cena should always talk like he does on the 2k15 commercial.


----------



## Batz

Headliner said:


> I'll be surprised if anything tops that tonight.


Ambrose/Wyatt got this. opcorn


----------



## r0ninx2000

This is exactly why Orton vs. Lesnar would have been epic. Out of no where RKO from an F5!!


----------



## wkc_23

finalnight said:


> RKO vs HHH at Survivor Series?



Naw. Definitely a Rollins/Orton feud.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## evilshade

That was the fastest and most outta nowhere RKO I ever seen.. so quick i missed it and had to catch the replay


----------



## magictrevor

Cena is everywhere, even doing the "wwe only on sky" bit.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> I'm not sure you understand how arena sounds or cameras work.
> 
> I guess these yes chants are also piped in.


I fully understand it, lets not be naive, this is the WWE we are talking about of course they manipulate crowd noise.

And speaking of the yes chants, you can see everyone doing them, and yet they didn't seem as loud on TV as they should have been.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

kokepepsi said:


> and now everyone loves orton
> :ti
> 
> I love it


I always loved Orton.


----------



## Tommy-V




----------



## KuritaDavion

KINGPIN said:


> Why is it when people lose, they benefit?
> 
> Henry and Show get squashed and get rewarded with tag team title shots. Cena loses to Ambrose and gets to fight for #1 contendership. :no:


Well at least with Cena they were confident Orton would win and get it. Have no idea about Tons of Fun except there are no other face teams.


----------



## Danjo1986

Randy Orton and SR are gonna have MOTY I think, both are such good workes...


----------



## Nine99

pjc33 said:


> Orton on coke > All


I thought that last night in his segment before his match at the PPV. Like fool just racked up a couple rails before going on. Definitely more than a few key kicks tonight hah


----------



## I AM Glacier

Always been an Orton fan crew

can't fucking wait for this feud to play out

this and Ambrose/Rollins ALMOST makes up for talentless puppet on a strting vs Lesnar


----------



## Batz

Sith Rollins said:


> No one better at selling than Seth. Sold that RKO like a King.


He is by far the best seller in the business. Forget just selling moves, he sells EVERYTHING and sticks with it. I marked when he came out walking with a limp.

What a talent. :clap


----------



## theatb

Holy shit I am actually excited.. This is why I like Orton


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979

I AM Glacier said:


> Sick RKO
> 
> srs


That has gif status all over it.


----------



## Frost99

pjc33 said:


> Orton on coke > All


Well it helps being on something considering he works for WWE & their LACK of creative booking decisions.


----------



## Goldusto

*GUiSE*

WWEs problem before, was they were wanting to up the intensity of the 
'*Matches* however that was a retarded move that resulted in quite a lot of injuries.

No the matches were never the real problem but *the intensity of the drama* was.

We need believable characters that if they are pissed off, they need to ACT pissed off. 

Just like Randy, Just like Ambrose, they need that edge. Ambrose went slightly cartoony at times, but if both are on the level randy was tonight then that is pretty much the right balance.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Brother :hogan2


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Tommy-V said:


>


----------



## BruceLeGorille

SO THE SEGMENT THAT ENDED HIAC WASN4T EVEN TALKED ABOUT BUT MICHAEL CANCER HAS TO PUT A SPOTLIGHT ON THE FACT THAT CENA AND ROLLINS WON THEIR HELL IN A CELLS


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Things necessary for an entertaining Orton:


----------



## wkc_23

Tommy-V said:


>



Fastest RKO and ring exit ever :banderas


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## thingstoponder

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> You can literially see people clapping & saying things in the crowd & there is no noise, *then they piped in "Lets Go Cena" chants while zooming in on a kid wearing a Cena shirt who isn't saying anything.*
> 
> They turn down microphones & pipe in things from speakers to manipulate the noise in the arena. Its pretty clear.
> fpalm


That proves absolutely nothing. There's more than one kid in the audience, they dont all chant.


----------



## Batz

Tommy-V said:


>


:mark::mark:

Someone post Triple H's GOAT reaction! :lmao


----------



## DeeGirl

I'm not watching right now, so has Orton turned face?


----------



## Reaper

Orton doing what his fans have been waiting for for a while. Seriously this was why I was so fucking pissed off when they announced Cena Orton for HIAC. Knowing what a guy is capable of and watching him being held back is such a painful thing. 

About damn time. Hopefully there's some massive carnage from here on out. I would love vicious Orton as a face rkoing everything left right and centre.


----------



## B. [R]

Kabraxal said:


> So Rollins/Orton, Ambrose/Rollins is officially closed without real closure, and well.. not sure why I'm supposed get invested when feuds are just left to fade without real closure.


I thought so too, but i'm very sure that the feud is truly going to see its end at Wrestlemania. The feuds they're in now are just a stop gap.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

I'm calling a heel turn for one of the slobbersauruses


----------



## birthday_massacre

So Henry and Big Show both loss their last matches and now they get WWE title shots lol


----------



## A-C-P

So for both losing to Rusev, Show and Henry get a tag team title shot?


----------



## Victarion

i hope henry finally turns heel here, cmon


----------



## bmp487

inb4 heel turn


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Tag team champions with that jobber intro.


----------



## finalnight

Wtf jobber championship match intro?


----------



## theatb

Well, this match came out of nowhere


----------



## Simply Flawless

:lmao

Holy shit Orton in like a minute just gave the performance of a lifetime most Hollywood actors WISH they could put out. Give that man a fucking Oscar...

Randy with that saltyness towards Seth. :ex:


----------



## I AM Glacier

Champions getting the jobber entrance 
The WWE Tag Team Championship should get a month of awareness just like breast cancer.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Tag champs jobber entrance. Likely losing to 2 guys who should retire


----------



## Goldusto

KINGPIN said:


> Why is it when people lose, they benefit?
> 
> Henry and Show get squashed and get rewarded with tag team title shots. Cena loses to Ambrose and gets to fight for #1 contendership. :no:


they did have somewhat a winning streak so i guess that counts, otherwise yea fuck logic.


----------



## Conor?

dougfisher_05 said:


> That was badass here in the arena. Where has that Orton been the past year?


Heel :lmao


----------



## TripleG

Oh hey, you two lost most of your recent matches? 

Lets give 'em a tag title shot. Cause, you know, they're friends and shit, and we feel bad for them.


----------



## AyrshireBlue

Show / Henry is turning heel on whoever eats the pin here!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

A-C-P said:


> So for both losing to Rusev, Show and Henry get a tag team title shot?


And Swagger, who never tapped, gets...a feud with Bo Dallas. :sodone


----------



## RyanPelley

This shit sucks.


----------



## birthday_massacre

thingstoponder said:


> That proves absolutely nothing. There's more than one kid in the audience, they dont all chant.


Its obvious its piped in to start the chant off, fans do join in.

Just like how the goldberg chant was piped in at one point in WCW


----------



## bonkertons

I really like Gold and Stardust way more than I ever imagined I would. Goldust is amazing considering his age, and Cody pulls off his character really well. Great heel tag team. 

Can't wait until Ascension and Enzo/Cass are added. The tag division has some nice upside.


----------



## Choke2Death

Coke Orton is GOAT. Single handedly one minute of hot-head Randy has got me back after I said I would leave wrestling behind when Cena pinned him yesterday.

I should probably turn it off now because it'll just be three hours of filler and Randy will only return in the main event to RKO Rollins or cost him the match.


----------



## Goldusto

Dean Ambrose vs Cesaro

let the burial commence


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Z. Kusano said:


> Tag champs jobber entrance. Likely losing to 2 guys who should retire


Here comes a 5 star match, Maggle!


----------



## magictrevor

Henry to turn heel, big show to cry. Nailed one!


----------



## Kevin_McAdams

Did StarDust just kiss tag in Goldust?


----------



## cmiller4642

If Big Show and Henry win the titles how much would Big Show cry?


----------



## B. [R]

Henry to turn on Show or vice-versa. *Yawn*


----------



## BruceLeGorille

FANS CHANTING USA..... OMG YOU MURICANS


----------



## TripleG

They are chanting USA...against a team that is American. 

I know they are weird guys, but yes, both Rhodes bros are American.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Losing to Rusev = getting a tag team championship match


----------



## I AM Glacier

They're chanting USA 
I guess uh because

they're retarded?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> I fully understand it, lets not be naive, this is the WWE we are talking about of course they manipulate crowd noise.
> 
> And speaking of the yes chants, you can see everyone doing them, and yet they didn't seem as loud on TV as they should have been.


I'm not saying WWE has never manipulated a crowd noise I'm not thaaaaat dumb :lol

What I'm saying is that particular segment can't be categorized as pipping in chants because there wasn't any significant evidence to support that especially with it being a live show. They've had no problems letting CM Punk chants, this is awful chants, etc, etc go on live multiple times on Raw. I find it extremely hard to believe they're pipping in Let's Go Cena chants in this instance. I chalk it up to the entire arena not being shown which gives you the impression that chants are being piped in because of close up shots of people saying things & it's not being heard. There's a lot of people in the arena one small section might not be directly heard compared to the background.

And I'm watching on my 50" Samsung TV those Yes chants were loud as hell bro.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

I rarely say shit like this, but is this crowd retarded? "USA" Goldust/Stardust are the fucking sons of the American Dream.

fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

thingstoponder said:


> That proves absolutely nothing. There's more than one kid in the audience, they dont all chant.


Alright agree to disagree.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

birthday_massacre said:


> So Henry and Big Show both loss their last matches and now they get WWE title shots lol












And both Mizark and Show are cool cats, so I'm not gonna complain at all.


----------



## AyrshireBlue

I love Goldust's heel face paint


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Turn incoming I'm willing to bet.


----------



## A-C-P

Goldusto said:


> Dean Ambrose vs Cesaro
> 
> 
> 
> let the burial commence



Whose burial will be the one continuing?


----------



## Goldusto

AyrshireBlue said:


> I love Goldust's heel face paint


why isnt goldust ic champ


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

A-C-P said:


> Whose burial will be the one continuing?


:maury

Match ends in :30 with a double ko.


----------



## Xiao

Just tuned in. Hwta have i missed?


----------



## BruceLeGorille

WAIT GUYS ARE THEY REALLY LITTERALY IGNORING THE ENDING OF HIAC???? DIDNT HEAR ANYONE TALKING ABOUT IT, DONT TELL ME THEY ARE JUST GONNA BURY IT INTO THE MIDCARD


----------



## A-C-P

Bigg Hoss said:


> I rarely say shit like this, but is this crowd retarded? "USA" Goldust/Stardust are the fucking sons of the American Dream.
> 
> fpalm fpalm fpalm



No they are from another planet I guess :draper2


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

This guy Mark :lmao


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Sexual chocolate chants are honestly the best.


----------



## I AM Glacier

kinda marked for that tbh


----------



## TheLooseCanon

So is Cena and Orton the top 2 faces again? Poor Ambrose.


----------



## KingLobos

Sexual Chocolate


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> I'm not saying WWE has never manipulated a crowd noise I'm not thaaaaat dumb :lol
> 
> What I'm saying is that particular segment can't be categorized as pipping in chants because there wasn't any significant evidence to support that especially with it being a live show. They've had no problems letting CM Punk chants, this is awful chants, etc, etc go on live multiple times on Raw. I find it extremely hard to believe they're pipping in Let's Go Cena chants in this instance. I chalk it up to the entire arena not being shown which gives you the impression that chants are being piped in because of close up shots of people saying things & it's not being heard. There's a lot of people in the arena one small section might not be directly heard compared to the background.
> 
> And I'm watching on my 50" Samsung TV those Yes chants were loud as hell bro.


I have the volume for my TV at about medium, and in comparison to some of the Yes chants we have heard in the past, it was nowhere close.

Perhaps I don't have the volume high enough (even though I can hear alot of what going on very clearly), but I could hear the "Lets go Cena chants" more than I could the Yes chants, and just from looking in the crowd on the wide view it look like alot more people were doing the yes chants than the LGC chants.

Anyways its all good bro, agree to disagree.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

WUT


----------



## trademarklas

Another Henry/Show feud in the making? Am I in hell?


----------



## LigerJ81

Uh oh It's happening


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Here comes yet another Henry turn. Never seen this before.


----------



## AyrshireBlue

"Yeah it hurt" :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion

:lmao Random slap tag causes dissension.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Xiao said:


> Just tuned in. Hwta have i missed?


Orton being the best we have ever seen from him in the past millennia.


----------



## bjnelson19705

They're arguing. Heel turn time.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

So, you cut to a commercial right in the middle of an argument...

"Welcome back to WWE RAW! Mark Henry turned heel right in the middle of the commercial break and you can see it on the App!"


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Henry acknowledging the Sexual Chocolate chants like a champ. :lol


----------



## BruceLeGorille

oh my god mark henry big show turn #4355353


----------



## Batz

Cutting to commercial break during a turn.

Bravo, WWE. :clap


----------



## World's Best

Xiao said:


> Just tuned in. Hwta have i missed?


Your English class?


----------



## gamegenie

They really promoting this Benched show. 

So pissed because USA Network could have saved Happy Endings when SONY was shopping around for a network.


----------



## iKingAces

"Hell yeah it hurt" - Mark Henry

"It didn't hurt!" - Big Show

Arguing like kids.


----------



## cmiller4642

Big Show's face when Henry turns on him


----------



## -XERO-

KingLobos said:


> Sexual Chocolate


----------



## The True Believer

My reaction to this match:


----------



## Conor?

I AM Glacier said:


> They're chanting USA
> I guess uh because
> 
> they're retarded?


Nope, 'Muricans. Well, same thing I suppose...
:kermit


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

KINGPIN said:


> My reaction to this match:


Fucking hilarious.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

I love how they called it "a big match".

Yet the match is so big and important that they cut to commercial right away when it started? Lol


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

optikk sucks said:


> oh god, Orton turning face, how exciting. Anybody remember his last terrific face run?


----------



## Dopeeey

I gotta say mark henry looks fresh


----------



## BruceLeGorille

i hate this company. Nobody is talking about bray wyatt or ambrose. The openniung segment was yet another authority promo. Thank god pablo ecoborton cocked up tonite


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

KINGPIN said:


> My reaction to this match:


Amazing :lol


----------



## Cnunez

So we get a couple of turns tonight. And basically that will be the show. I did mark out to the orton segment. And laughed when mark Henry acknowledged the crowd chant of sexual chocolate. They need to react more when the crowd chant stuff like that. And a good cover by cole and plug for the network


----------



## Goldusto

Bigg Hoss said:


> :maury
> 
> Match ends in :30 with a double ko.


vvBut but guise, Ambrose got screwed !" that means he is being protected !

right??????? He didn't need to win his feud he is still relevant!

** 2 months later **

Tazzb What are Claudio and Moxley doing in the Impact Zone???


----------



## The Ice King

KINGPIN said:


> My reaction to this match:


Yep, that gif is about to become legendary.


----------



## Headliner

trademarklas said:


> Another Henry/Show feud in the making? Am I in hell?


Almost.

Henry/Show is going to be ASS.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979

SheamusRKO said:


> Nope, 'Muricans. Well, same thing I suppose...
> :kermit


Texans. . . and yes, I live there, too.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Orton turning face is horrible news for Ambrose. Reigns coming back. Vince isn't turning him heel.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Big Show to turn heel, join Rusev and be called The Big Showski


----------



## all in all...

lol henry selling like he had an ice cube dropped down his shirt


----------



## NickdaNasty

Z. Kusano said:


> Big Show to turn heel, join Rusev and be called The Big Showski


Great thought !!!


----------



## mattheel

birthday_massacre said:


> Ill take back what I said last night, Rollins can sell better than Ambrose. I'm sold ha.


Him stumbling up the ramp with that look like the RKO just gave him dementia had me rolling.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

:clap :clap THIS IS AWESOME :clap :clap

Oops, too soon?


----------



## Simply Flawless

The fans are annoying with that sexual chocolate stuff, yeah way to remember a gimmick from 20 years ago give yourselves a cookie Texas...:cuss:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Z. Kusano said:


> :clap :clap THIS IS AWESOME :clap :clap
> 
> Oops, too soon?


:lmao

It's coming at some point tonight.


----------



## jbhutto

Just now realized this but Big Show is now pretty much R. Bear from Streets of Rage 2.


----------



## The True Believer

Z. Kusano said:


> :clap :clap THIS IS AWESOME :clap :clap
> 
> Oops, too soon?


It's always too soon for Big Show.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Well, that's our turn peeps.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

this booking is terrible


----------



## Conor?

Here comes DA FLYIN' BUS


----------



## Even Flow

HENRY HEEL TURN!!


----------



## Kabraxal

That made no sense. At all.


----------



## Headliner

What a shitty ass breakup:lmao


----------



## trademarklas

Yup. I'm in hell.


----------



## LigerJ81

That what he do


----------



## bjnelson19705

RANDOM.


----------



## Lok

:lol Oh joy


----------



## TripleG

Dat obvious heel turn be obvious. 

Cause dats wut he do!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

YEAH!FUCK YOU, BIG SHOW!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre

Black rage


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

That's what he does. Put on some Gold paint Mark


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

I don't know how to feel about this.


----------



## Tommy-V

Heel turn...shocking.


----------



## Cnunez

And there's a pointless heel turn


----------



## legendfan97

"Are you kidding me!?"


----------



## HHHbkDX

HEEL MARK HENRY :mark: :mark: :mark:

Y'ALL A BUNCH OF PUPPETS!


----------



## bmp487

Mizark!!!


----------



## I AM Glacier

Lesnar Cena 
Henry Show

As far as building feuds that no one gives a shit about
WWE is the all time GOAT


----------



## TheLooseCanon

so obvious and corny and YAWN! A Big Show vs Henry feud.


----------



## Con27

HALL OF PAIN


----------



## KuritaDavion

Oh my god. The shock. The horror. The slow-ass pace of all future matches between the two.


----------



## SPCDRI




----------



## BruceLeGorille

I think this is a punishment from God. Like you know in hell. You burn, you come back to your full body and you burn again. Here, it's mark henry turning heel


----------



## KingLobos

Mark Henry is an idiot lol


----------



## finalnight

Mark Henry heel turn #1000


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

KINGPIN said:


> It's always too soon for Big Show.


That's probably what his wife says every night.


----------



## TromaDogg

WHY MARK HENRY? WHY?


----------



## KaineSpawnX

Forfeits a free tag team title reign. This is the weirdest timing for a heel turn.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

I'll take heel Henry over face Henry.


----------



## cmiller4642

LOL why is he crying?


----------



## Chan Hung

Henry vs Show again?? fpalm fpalm


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Mark Henrikov


----------



## The Ice King

There's NO WAY we're getting this feud AGAIN!!!! NO WAY!!! Are they serious with this......
This better not go any farther than what just happened. Unbelievable.


----------



## Markus123

this is almost as shocking as when Hogan joined the NWO, MAH GAWD!


----------



## AyrshireBlue

Oh my :cole What a shocker


----------



## Stone Hot

so dumb 2011 all over again for Henry


----------



## Even Flow

:lmao


----------



## Cnunez

It just makes no sense


----------



## all in all...

is this a feud anyone wants to see??


----------



## -XERO-

*"I WHOOP DA BAD PEOPLE!"*


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

For America.


----------



## RyanPelley

This shit makes the Dungeon of Doom look like Austin vs. McMahon.


----------



## birthday_massacre

and what started this feud how because the big show tagged in Henry and it hurt lol


----------



## bjnelson19705

How long has it been since he was face 3 months? LOL


----------



## Hawkke

This has to be some kind of record, just has to be.


----------



## The True Believer

ShowStopper said:


> That's probably what his wife says every night.


:maury :maury :maury


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Why are people booing? Bunch of morons.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Someone please get rid of these two slow, fat retards, please.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

lol @ one more time.


----------



## AbareKiller

This is how a Heel turn goes down these days?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

They don't even try to smooth transition a heel turn. Henry just walked in the ring and forced one.


----------



## HHHbkDX

Stone Hot said:


> so dumb 2011 all over again for Henry



2011 Mark Henry was one of the GOAT heels bro.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

HOW DOES MARK HENRY'S DICK TASTE, YOU BIG BITCH??? GOOD, RIGHT?!


----------



## TripleG

So how many turns does that make for Henry now? I lost count back in 2004 or so.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph

I really hope we get to see a double turn in their match at WrestleMania. That would be amazing.


----------



## Mainboy

:larry


----------



## LigerJ81

3 WSS, RATINGZ is back


----------



## RustyPro

One more time chants :mark:

The commentators doing that god awful thing with low voices to make it seem sad fpalm


----------



## Panzer

Did they mean to do the turn last night? Maybe scraped it and changed their minds afterwards?


----------



## all in all...

now fart on him


----------



## BruceLeGorille

I think WWWE is trying to hijack its own product


----------



## Arcade

More trash talking gold from Henry please.


----------



## magictrevor

Henry to have a new russian gimmick and tag with rusev to win the belt. Mark henrykov.


----------



## bmp487

Henry is da GOAT taunter/shit-talker


----------



## Headliner

Think of the classics these two are going to put on.


----------



## gamegenie

Why Mark Henry couldn't do this to Rusev?


----------



## Joseph92

Mark Henry should NEVER be a face. He is a natural heel. He is so much better as a heel.


----------



## kokepepsi

Well everyone saw this coming


----------



## dan the marino

THAT'S WHAT HE DO!


----------



## Chan Hung

HEEL HENRY FOR THE 10000000th TIME :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Even Flow

THAT'S WHAT I DO.


----------



## hou713

If they really needed to do this feud again they could have at least had Show as the heel this time.


----------



## B. [R]

Lol as if they were anyway they were gonna have Show and Henry win the tag titles; but 4 WSM's for the 100th heel turn? It's stale shit, but at least it was entertaining.


----------



## SPCDRI

TripleG said:


> So how many turns does that make for Henry now? I lost count around 2004 or so.


Either Show or Henry was turning. They turn heel or face like, 3 times a year but Cena's been a face for a decade.

:faint:


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Holy fuck that pause at the replay was hilarious.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

dat what he do


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Damn, Henry has slimmed down a lot over this past year.


----------



## Markus123

I think Mark will struggle to find a tag partner from now on.


----------



## Bushmaster

Turned heel because of a hard tag fpalm


----------



## Lok

I believe that is what he "do".


----------



## TromaDogg

all in all... said:


> is this a feud anyone wants to see??


:trips5:vince5


----------



## KuritaDavion

gamegenie said:


> Why Mark Henry couldn't do this to Rusev?


Because Rusev beats any black person put in front of him.


----------



## LigerJ81

Big Show fans right now


----------



## magictrevor

The only thing that would make me excited watching these two if the feud culminated in a retirement match,


----------



## Kabraxal

They are wasting way too much time on this pointless turn that will lead nowhere.


----------



## Cnunez

Panzer said:


> Did they mean to do the turn last night? Maybe scraped it and changed their minds afterwards?


No they meant to do it tonight. They want rusev to win clean. But I just don't get what there doing. I really don't want this feud again.


----------



## Trivette

Holy $#!t Henry is back on form! Nice to see that goofy smile get knocked off Giant's face.


----------



## Mra22

Wow, this has been a hot RAW so far ! The tension with the Authority and now Henry has turned heel !


----------



## BruceLeGorille

Is this 2010 all over again?


----------



## Bret Hart

Didn't we have a feud between these two 3 years ago?


----------



## Simply Flawless

Really....fans cheering a heel turn annoy the fuck out of me


----------



## Reaper

"One more time!" lol. Wow. Can't believe that Big Show can still draw heat for a turn. Was half expecting Henry's turn to be met with silence. But Show still managed more sympathy than I expected. Interesting.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Forced heel turn. Most boring one I ever seen.


----------



## deathslayer

Dats what he DO!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

The only feud I want heel Henry in is with Swagger, that's it.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

John Cena vs Seth Rollins to be interfered by Kane and the henchmen.


----------



## bjnelson19705

That's what he do, done and did.


----------



## Waffelz

Fuck off, Reigns.


----------



## HHHbkDX

:lmao Reigns interview.


----------



## Cnunez

I really hope the roman interview isn't as bad as the first one


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Another forced awkward uncomfortably horrendous promo from the shitty overpushed Reigns :mark: :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Another Reigns interview lol. No Bryan one.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

IWC People's Champ Reigns :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## The True Believer

Another exclusive interview from this asshole?


----------



## Even Flow

Must be desperate to get Reigns on Raw.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

Simply Flawless said:


> Really....fans cheering a heel turn annoy the fuck out of me


USA! USA!


----------



## all in all...

magictrevor said:


> Henry to have a new russian gimmick and tag with rusev to win the belt. Mark henrykov.


the "Black Russian" ?


----------



## thingstoponder

Time for another 30 second satellite interview so we don't forget who Roman Reigns is.


----------



## TripleG

Uh King, I have an explanation for why Henry did what he did.


----------



## SpeedStick




----------



## Batz

Sith Rollins said:


> Turned heel because of a hard tag fpalm


His ego is hurt, he's shouting "I'M THE WORLD'S STRONGEST MAN!", mid-life crisis, lost to Rusev and failed his country.

Heel turn makes sense, hard-tag was just the "trigger".


----------



## Goldusto

jbhutto said:


> Just now realized this but Big Show is now pretty much R. Bear from Streets of Rage 2.


make love to me


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Man of Tomorrow said:


> John Cena vs Seth Rollins to be interfered by Kane and the henchmen.


And Orton, which is fine by me. Orton/Rollins is going to be good.


----------



## wacka

BELEEE DAT


----------



## I AM Glacier

It was basically Bash at The Beach Hogan is the 3rd man all over agian

DAMN YOU HENRY 
DAMN YOU SON OF A BITCH !
I'LL NEVER FORGIVE YOU FOR THIS


----------



## gamegenie

The Last time Mark Henry was face, the fans new of superstar named D-Lo Brown.


----------



## BruceLeGorille

OK SO THEY SHOWED US FUKKIN RUMANG RAINS BUT NO SIGN OF THE GUY THAT MAIN EVENTED HIAC WTF


----------



## KingLobos

Not a fan of Roman, but I think him on the roster is a welcome addition and hope he comes back soon.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Hope this Reigns promo is as shitty as the last one. 

"Baleeve Dat" *Stares at camera for 15 seconds waiting for cheers.*


----------



## Marv95

Mark Henry Rick Ross ass sweat 4 life.


----------



## Bret Hart

Theres plenty more of where that came from :henry


----------



## witchblade000

Reigns interview?
:shitstorm


----------



## DG89

Oh shit, another roman reigns interview

*crosses fingers* please screw up again and make vince and hhh realise he's nowhere near the level of going on to beating brock lesnar for the title at mania..


----------



## Nine99

I forgot Reigns was alive. I will forever cherish that moment.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

I'm watching Macho Man/Steamboat from WM3, Jesse Ventura was just awesome, makes todays commentary team seem like pathetic toddlers in comparison, just awesome stuff from the commentary table.


----------



## Silent KEEL

Why no Daniel Bryan interviews?

I'd rather him than Reigns AGAIN! Ugh


----------



## TromaDogg

The sheer fucking stupidity of this fpalm

Cena loses the Contract On A Pole match, so instead gets a free pass for a future WWE Championship match, and then gets a one on one with Rollins the very next night anyway?

Seriously. fpalm


----------



## SpeedStick

Man of Tomorrow said:


> John Cena vs Seth Rollins to be interfered by Kane and the henchmen.


So Survivor Series is 

Cena vs Kane
Orton vs Rollins
Dean vs Wyatt

To you?


----------



## cmiller4642




----------



## Man of Tomorrow

DG89 said:


> Oh shit, another roman reigns interview
> 
> *crosses fingers* please screw up again and make vince and hhh realise he's nowhere near the level of going on to beating brock lesnar for the title at mania..


You think Brock is going to beat Cena one more time?
























































Well you are probably right.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

KingLobos said:


> Not a fan of Roman, but I think him on the roster is a welcome addition and hope he comes back soon.


Yeah a mid carder, not with this rocket strapped to his back.


----------



## SovereignVA

We've seen the Cena vs Rollins graphic 3 times and have no update on Ambrose's reaction to Wyatt.

Decent Raw so far though.


----------



## SideTableDrawer

When it Reigns, it bores. Will Lames finally show a pint of charisma, stay tuned. :vince


----------



## Dopeeey

Roman Reigns up next! :mark:


----------



## AyrshireBlue

I'd genuinely forgotten about Reigns!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

gamegenie said:


> The Last time Mark Henry was face, the fans new of superstar named D-Lo Brown.


The OG Swag Daddy D-Lo


----------



## Lord Humongous

*Official LOLCENAWINS Discussion Thread - 10/27/14*

Now that Henry is a heel. It's time for Kofi, Big E, and Xavier Woods to form the new Nation of Domination 2.0


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KakeRock

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Didn't we have a feud between these two 3 years ago?


'If its older than 3 months ,it never happened!'


----------



## A-C-P

Why? Because neither has had a turn in a few months and it was time


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Jealousy? :ti


----------



## Even Flow

He's jealous of me :lmao


----------



## .MCH

If Alicia wins the title tonight, I might just delude myself into thinking the WWE product is the best it's ever been. :cole


----------



## bjnelson19705

Someone needs a hug.


----------



## Goldusto

SovereignVA said:


> We've seen the Cena vs Rollins graphic 3 times and have no update on Ambrose's reaction to Wyatt.
> 
> Decent Raw so far though.


Halftime brother, halftime.


----------



## The True Believer

Why does Renne always stare at the wrestlers when they leave like she wants the D.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Thanks for the explanation Nikkie Bel...I mean Mark Henry.


----------



## AbareKiller

Juggernaut?


----------



## TripleG

Hopefully this interview is better than his last one.


----------



## I AM Glacier

Roman Reigns is known as the Juggernaut ?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Known as the juggernaut? By who?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

fucks he been known as the juggernaut since. Doesn't fit him at all.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Motherfucker no one calls him The Juggernaut.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams

"The Juggernaut"? Who the fuck called him that????


----------



## Chan Hung

The Ice King said:


> There's NO WAY we're getting this feud AGAIN!!!! NO WAY!!! Are they serious with this......
> This better not go any farther than what just happened. Unbelievable.


YES THIS AGAIN as well as BORK VS CENA AGAIN fpalm


----------



## SP103

How about a fucking Daniel Bryan update?


----------



## RustyPro

Juggernaut? Since when :lmao


----------



## DG89

The Juggernaut? When did he get that nickname?

Or is this the new marketing push after Roman Empire and The Superman failed?


----------



## Waffelz

The Juggernaut :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX

There's the next WWEWHC!!!


----------



## mattheel

KINGPIN said:


> Another exclusive interview from this asshole?


Best part of that gif is Rollins dead in the corner of the frame. Good job Roman, your promo killed Seth...


----------



## KingLobos

Since when was he the Juggernaut?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Christ, did you hear Lawler? He is a dumb bastard


----------



## iKingAces

Oh. The famous WWE storyline again. First the Bella's now Henry and Show.

:Jordan


----------



## trademarklas

"We want you back!" - King

Speak for yourself.


----------



## A-C-P

Another live via satellite "interview" unk2


----------



## birthday_massacre

I hope vince approved this promo


----------



## KaineSpawnX

This Roman Reigns interview reminds me that I miss Ryback.


----------



## finalnight

Wow sounds like they're setting up a long feud between Show and Henry.


----------



## Arcade

KINGPIN said:


> Why does Renne always stare at the wrestlers when they leave like she wants the D.


Especially when it's Dean Ambrose. :lelbron


----------



## Nine99

Make it stop


----------



## Batz

They're piping! :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Twice in a month we get captain charismaless interviews...yet we've not had ONE Daniel bryan interview in the months he's been out.


----------



## Even Flow

Dat cheap pop fpalm


----------



## Frost99

So Roman has be named the "Juggernaut" well I guess believe that turned into bitch this


----------



## Hawkke

Ohh, I see this time they piped in cheers. Sad.

I don't don't even care :lol


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

When did they start calling Reigns "The Juggernaut"?


----------



## LigerJ81

Via Satellite just like The Rock


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

Looks like Vince made Roman changed up his tone.

Looks more serious & direct this time.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

He thought he was gettin a pop for that scumbag line :maury


----------



## AyrshireBlue

Belee Dat


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

BELIEVE DAT


----------



## Chan Hung

SP103 said:


> How about a fucking Daniel Bryan update?


THIS.


----------



## all in all...

B-movie action movies in this dudes future


----------



## SpeedStick

WTH Lesnar should be doing this too , back in the day Hulk Hogan will do promos when he was not on tv


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

These facials expressions are too much. Doesn't seem natural at all.


----------



## jcmmnx

Seth has 50 feuds going on lol.


----------



## SovereignVA

Pretty good interview.


----------



## I AM Glacier

Rollins in like 4 feuds right now


----------



## Bret Hart

Reigns Promo


----------



## gamegenie

Seth Rollins! Roman Reigns is coming for you .....


----------



## bjnelson19705

You ain't the juggernaut bitch.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

It was better than his last interview. It's a start I suppose.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Well, that was much better than his usual promos. Still fucking boring though.


----------



## WWE

Buleeeeeee DAH


----------



## birthday_massacre

Z. Kusano said:


> Christ, did you hear Lawler? He is a dumb bastard


I know FFS


----------



## TripleG

OK, that last line was awesome. 

They need to make Reigns like Arnold. He just saws bad ass one liners that are super quotable. 

Uh oh, here comes AJ, cue the CM Punk chants.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Where's our Daniel Bryan interview?

it's not "me and Dean", Reigns. It's "Dean and I"


----------



## TheLooseCanon

JuggerNOT!


----------



## Even Flow

Thank god AJ doesn't have that horrible top on she was wearing last night.


----------



## RyanPelley

I miss Goldust licking belts.


----------



## Waffelz

Fucking lol at the piped in cheers.

AJ in pink+ black. Yaas.


----------



## Lok

Here comes AJ skippin'


----------



## Frost99

Also when Henry said he wants to be me, who else wants to see Big Show go as black face on SD Halloween special? Dem RATINGS


----------



## Headliner

That was actually good by Reigns.

AJ and the divas? Piss shit break.


----------



## Bushmaster

Coming back for Rollins when he is medically cleared, will be a sad sad day.


----------



## Markus123

Crowd were going wild.


----------



## Danjo1986

Feels like Punk has convinced AJ not to give a fuck anymore. Anyone else?


----------



## Batz

Am I the only one who noticed the obvious pipes? :lol


Typical Vince McMahon. Didn't like the first interview, decides to redo it, and uses artificial crowd noise. What a guy.


----------



## quadsas

fuck Roman Reigns


----------



## .MCH

I thought this was for the title?


----------



## AyrshireBlue

TheGMofGods said:


> It was better than his last interview. It's a start I suppose.


It was but it couldn't have gone much worse


----------



## Stad

Rollins and Ambrose are just so much better than Reigns.


----------



## wacka

gotta give Reigns credit there, it was not a bad interview, but I still don't like the fact that they force us to like him


----------



## Nine99

Veryfirst mention of Bray Wyatt is from Reigns. Right before AJs match. Bray has to work extra hard to overcome this shit constantly. Like Cena overcoming n what not...


----------



## BruceLeGorille

ok lets predict the interview

:cole HI RUMANG RAINS

:reigns HI MICHAEL

:cole HOW ARE YOU

:reigns IM GOOD HERE IN SAN ANTONIO

:cole WHATS UP WIT YOUR INJUREE

:reigns ITS HARD BUT NOT AS MUCH AS VINCE4S DICK

:cole HIHI YOU MAKIN ME HORNY

:reigns BELEE DAYIUYUUIT

:cole YOU SAW DEAN VS SETH?

:reigns YES HERE IN SAN ANTONIO *pause for duckface* SETH YOU SAY YOU ARE THE FUTURE BUT YOU ARE MORE


TEH PAST


BELEEEEE DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT


edit: omg im spot on hahahahahahahahahaha :mark:


----------



## Goldusto

I AM Glacier said:


> Rollins in like 4 feuds right now



FATAL 4 WAY WITH EVERYONE WANTING TO KILL SETH

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## The Ice King

TyAbbotSucks said:


> The OG Swag Daddy D-Lo


Now I see where Rollins got the idea for his attire from. 
Plagiarism! :lmao

Roman Reigns interview.....umm....okay....don't care....


----------



## Empress

I AM Glacier said:


> Rollins in like 4 feuds right now


It seems like it. But I like that Seth is so hated by everyone. :lol


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

TromaDogg said:


> The sheer fucking stupidity of this fpalm
> 
> Cena loses the Contract On A Pole match, so instead gets a free pass for a future WWE Championship match, and then gets a one on one with Rollins the very next night anyway?
> 
> Seriously. fpalm


And yet, how many of us are surprised that they'd pull this shit?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Decent promo by Reigns (by his standards anyway). Certainly beats the last one he did. :lmao at those facial expressions he made though. Also those cheers sounded very piped in though.


----------



## p862011

:reigns the king will be back soon BELIEVE THAT


----------



## Panzer

Of course they didn't have Ambrose get a win over Rollins. They were preparing the sacrificial Rollins as tribute to future golden boy Roman Reigns. Even Reigns getting injured and missing a PPV wasn't enough to prevent it.


----------



## wkc_23

*Official LOLCENAWINS Discussion Thread - 10/27/14*



SP103 said:


> How about a fucking Daniel Bryan update?



Fucking right? Last time he gave an update was at MITB, I "beelee".


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

He will not get by on looks and the shrieking of horny women for much longer. His complete lack of anything even remotely resembling a personality will prevent him from becoming the star WWE wants him to be.


----------



## Waffelz

Wait, what did Reigns say? They're having him come for Rollins now? ://///////


----------



## DG89

Batz said:


> Am I the only one who noticed the obvious pipes? :lol
> 
> 
> Typical Vince McMahon. Didn't like the first interview, decides to redo it, and uses artificial crowd noise. What a guy.


when did they pipe in crowd reaction?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Rollins hid behind Reigns? Reigns was hid behind the talent while his green and boring a** still hasn't improved! Beelee Dat!


----------



## RustyPro

Is that Mike Tyson show real? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal

Danjo1986 said:


> Feels like Punk has convinced AJ not to give a fuck anymore. Anyone else?


Wouldn't the booking be enough to do that?


----------



## cmiller4642

me watching Raw post Summerslam pre Royal Rumble


----------



## Roman****Empire

Roman just cut the best via sataleite promo, perhaps of all times. just gave me a hard on (no ****)


----------



## Panzer

I got Mike Tyson Mysteries set to record. It's going to be awesome.


----------



## Dopeeey

I hope Emma comes out


----------



## KaineSpawnX

Dopeeey said:


> I hope Emma comes out


...and steals the show.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Went to take a shit and I missed the Roman Reigns promo.


----------



## KuritaDavion

And of course this feud will never end..........


----------



## Headliner

I feel like Alicia Fox and Cameron's new names should be:

"Ratchet ass Alicia Fox", and "Ratchet ass Cameron."


----------



## AbareKiller

Oh God this feud just won't end


----------



## Cnunez

Divas match...... Time to take the garbage out


----------



## LigerJ81

Best part of last night's Match


----------



## RDEvans

Can this AJ/Paige feud end already, they've already milked it dry a few months ago.


----------



## TripleG

Goddamnit! KNOCK OFF THE CM PUNK CHANTS!!!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Slapping someone is beating them up? 

How is Cole a commentator for a show where people apparently fight each other on a weekly basis?


----------



## chargebeam

Paige is gorgeous.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Get these **** ut


----------



## KaineSpawnX

Paige with the Tommy Wiseau defense. "It's not true, it's bullshit, I did not hit her, I did nooot. Oh hai, Michael Cole."


----------



## AbareKiller

Dem AJ chants tho


----------



## trademarklas

Kill this feud! Kill it with fire.


----------



## wkc_23

I really really really hope the AJ/Paige feud is over.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

As someone else pointed out: where the fuck _is_ the Daniel Bryan update :lol? His injury is far worse and he's more over than Reigns.

WWE showing their hand again.


----------



## Batz

DG89 said:


> when did they pipe in crowd reaction?


During the Roman Reign's interview. They piped in 3 times I believe. One when he was introduced, again when he said "San Antonio", and once again when they ended the interview. 

It's the exact same sound you hear during Smackdown! shows, the high-pitched "hair dryer" sound they have been using for years.


----------



## Cnunez

Headliner said:


> I feel like Alicia Fox and Cameron's new names should be:
> 
> "Ratchet ass Alicia Fox", and "Ratchet ass Cameron."


Testify!!!!!!!!


----------



## BruceLeGorille

PAIGE IS HORRENDOUS ON THE MIC BTW I WAS SPOT ON ON THE RUMANG RAINS INTERVIEW PREDICTION


----------



## bonkertons

Shocking. Guest commentary = Divas division promo time. No wonder why no one gives a shit about these feuds.


----------



## KingLobos

CM Punk's legacy. Having his name chanted during divas matches lol.


----------



## Chan Hung

THEM PIPED IN CHEERS TONIGHT!! :vince2


----------



## Kabraxal

Paige having a hard time not laughing at this mess. Can't blame her.


----------



## gamegenie

Alicia Fox has spunk in this match. Kind of like she did 4 months ago before AJ returned.


----------



## TripleG

How long before #PunkyWoman starts trending?


----------



## Frost99

Ha, ha Paige is now portraying a wife beater or in their case a friend beater. She had a "tough day" that's why she popped her in the mouth.


----------



## onlytoview

I thought she said monkey woman


----------



## Reaper

Sigh. Paige is a fucking failure. They need to move on and stop forcing this shit. Damn.


----------



## wkc_23

TripleG said:


> Goddamnit! KNOCK OFF THE CM PUNK CHANTS!!!



That will never happen.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AyrshireBlue

RDEvans said:


> Can this AJ/Paige feud end already, they've already milked it dry a few months ago.


Paige could milk me dry for months


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I'd frost Paige's chin like a cupcake.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Notice commentary's awkwardness when Paige said "Punky"


----------



## Chan Hung

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> As someone else pointed out: where the fuck _is_ the Daniel Bryan update :lol? His injury is far worse and he's more over than Reigns.
> 
> WWE showing their hand again.


That plus it's clearly obvious the fans would rather hear Bryan update than Reigns LOL


----------



## trademarklas

I'm starting to look at this feud as a comedy. Jesus christ.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

LigerJ81 said:


> Best part of last night's Match


Holy LORDDDDD


----------



## Bret Hart

Cm Punk, whose this Punk fellow the crowd was cheering for.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Paige is better on commentary than the three stooges combined.


----------



## I AM Glacier

I want to marry Paige right now


----------



## World's Best

Reaper said:


> Sigh. Paige is a fucking failure. They need to move on and stop forcing this shit. Damn.


Yep...now she's going to be on Total Divas.

She's ruined forever. Dis company.


----------



## Amber B

Paige is the best :lmao


----------



## Nine99

There is nothing punk rock about Paige. As someone who has been in the scene and played in punk bands for over 10 years there isn't a thing punk rock about Paige.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979

Man of Tomorrow said:


> Went to take a shit and I missed the Roman Reigns promo.


No, you didn't. You saw it when it was swirling.


----------



## AbareKiller

AJ vs Fox at SS?


----------



## PNEFC-Ben

Fucking roll-up wins, too many of them nowadays


----------



## KuritaDavion

Z. Kusano said:


> Notice commentary's awkwardness when Paige said "Punky"


And when she said she loved when Alicia screams. I could feel JBL's head turn in WTF mode.


----------



## SP103

Lawler all quiet as he's too busy licking the ass-sweat off of Paige's commentary chair.


----------



## killacamt

Paige/Alicia Fox feud???


----------



## KaineSpawnX

TheGMofGods said:


> Paige is better on commentary than the three stooges combined.


The real Stooges, or the weird remake versions that guest hosted Raw?


----------



## KingLobos

wtf, Paige is so weird lol.


----------



## wkc_23

Paige/Alicia foxx feud. Thank god the AJ/Paige feud is over.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kabraxal

Paige doing her best with whatever this is... but, what am I supposed to be thinking here?


----------



## Reaper

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> As someone else pointed out: where the fuck _is_ the Daniel Bryan update :lol? His injury is far worse and he's more over than Reigns.
> 
> WWE showing their hand again.


Trying to hurt Bryan or bury him is the reason why he's so over so the less they show him the sweeter will be his return.


----------



## cmiller4642

Paige is terrible


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Nine99 said:


> There is nothing punk rock about Paige. As someone who has been in the scene and played in punk bands for over 10 years there isn't a thing punk rock about Paige.


Good.


----------



## TromaDogg

GOAT match


----------



## gamegenie

This is so retarded, almost Total Divas retarded.


----------



## all in all...

SovereignVA said:


> Pretty good interview.


you're kidding me, right?


----------



## HHHbkDX

Paige is lovely


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

The most devastating move in Divas wrestling - the roll up pin :mark:


----------



## Insomnia

:heyman6


----------



## AbareKiller

Never mind AJ/Paige feud is over. thank the Lord


----------



## Batz

Roll-ups, screaming, and random beat-ups. Every single divas segment.

This company. :clap


----------



## Cnunez

God I want to rip Alicia's weave out and throw Paige in a tanning bed


----------



## birthday_massacre

wacka said:


> gotta give Reigns credit there, it was not a bad interview, but I still don't like the fact that they force us to like him


yeah give him credit LOL
that probably took like 8 takes to get right.


----------



## BruceLeGorille

Paige can't act so she overact because she thinks that makes her look cool


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Buried my boo Hooker T


----------



## Bret Hart

To her bestfriend


----------



## trademarklas

Next week Paige will be Alicia's friend again?


----------



## Headliner

And the black girl gets outsmarted by ****** once again.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

:lmao KING


----------



## I AM Glacier

THROW MORE CLOTHES AT HER QUICK !


----------



## AyrshireBlue

Please Paige slap the piss out of Jerry


----------



## A-C-P

So now Fox is the worst best friend, I thought that was AJ :draper2


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

"You run along Paige, I'll take things over from here" :lawler


----------



## LigerJ81

Really Jerry?


----------



## HHHbkDX

The fuck is that old cunt Lawler doing? :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley

Can Paige and Alicia Fux both retire?


----------



## Kabraxal

Well, I can get behind her if they do the Cactus Jack turns on all his partners route for a while.


----------



## Arcade

LOL Lawler. :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre

Of course Jerry goes over to help her so he can perv Alicia while he picks her up.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Paige Dat ass :kobe4


----------



## Lok

crazy chicks :lol


----------



## bjnelson19705

She is too good for Total Divas. Wish Paige can kick Jerry's ass but he might bleed out of it again.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Those Cancer women should STFU


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

God damn Paige is hot. Looks like she changed her bottom attire and wears panties now. Fuck.


----------



## Tommy-V

At least it looks like the Paige/AJ feud is over. Thank goodness.


----------



## Waffelz

Lawler what


----------



## BruceLeGorille

BruceLeGorille said:


> ok lets predict the interview
> 
> :cole HI RUMANG RAINS
> 
> :reigns HI MICHAEL
> 
> :cole HOW ARE YOU
> 
> :reigns IM GOOD HERE IN SAN ANTONIO
> 
> :cole WHATS UP WIT YOUR INJUREE
> 
> :reigns ITS HARD BUT NOT AS MUCH AS VINCE4S DICK
> 
> :cole HIHI YOU MAKIN ME HORNY
> 
> :reigns BELEE DAYIUYUUIT
> 
> :cole YOU SAW DEAN VS SETH?
> 
> :reigns YES HERE IN SAN ANTONIO *pause for duckface* SETH YOU SAY YOU ARE THE FUTURE BUT YOU ARE MORE
> 
> 
> TEH PAST
> 
> 
> BELEEEEE DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT
> 
> 
> edit: omg im spot on hahahahahahahahahaha :mark:


IMM SO PROUD OF MYSELF MY RUMANG RAINS HATE IS TAKING NEW LEVELS


----------



## Panzer

Paige/AJ feud are still feuding 6 months later because they're the only women on the main roster that can pose as a believable champion. Can't wait until the NXT women start coming over. The more worthy competition, the better.


----------



## KingLobos

All Michael Cole needs is sideburns and he has the Rock's hair from 1999.


----------



## Trivette

English Rose got thorns. Finally utilizing Paige to her strengths.


----------



## Nine99

Ambrose got demoted to face a dude who can't buy a victory!! AHAHAHAHAHHA WWE classic


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

John Cena next peeps.


----------



## Even Flow

Ambrose vs Cesaro :mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX

Oh god, this fucking cunt is coming up next...fpalm


----------



## TheLooseCanon

ShowStopper said:


> God damn Paige is hot. Looks like she changed her bottom attire and wears panties now. Fuck.


+1


----------



## .MCH

I set myself up for Alicia winning the title tonight. What was that bullshit?


----------



## A-C-P

Great, Cena up next to tell us his next match vs Lesnar will be the most important match of his career unk2


----------



## Gretchen

Has Ziggler been on yet?


----------



## Chan Hung

Cesaro.....HE'S READY TO JOB AGAIN!!  (Y) :lol


----------



## bjnelson19705

fpalm Oh God, big mouth is next.


----------



## Panzer

Changing the channel for Cena. I'll get updated on the details later.


----------



## Headliner

Poor Ceasro. He's about to get his ass washed by Ambrose something serious.


----------



## KaineSpawnX

KingLobos said:


> All Michael Cole needs is sideburns and he has the Rock's hair from 1999.


He's already hit Rock Bottom.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Who else thinks hogan will come to hype cena's shit brother?


----------



## -XERO-

cmiller4642 said:


> Paige is terrible


I don't think she's terrible, she's just bad.


----------



## iKingAces

Oh boy! Oh boy! Can't wait for John Cena to come out and preach again!

:mark::mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion

Panzer said:


> Paige/AJ feud are still feuding 6 months later because they're the only women on the main roster that can pose as a believable champion. Can't wait until the NXT women start coming over. The more worthy competition, the better.


It's more that they are utterly lazy than that. WWE could build any diva outside of Eva and Rosa as a champ if you gave them three months and good build as much as AJ and Paige mean now.


----------



## Goldusto

Some one should stop this..


YOU ARE 3 FUCKING GROWN MEN JUST GRAB THE BITCH JFC


----------



## gamegenie

Headliner said:


> And the black girl gets outsmarted by ****** once again.


It wouldn't have happened to Naomi like that. 

She would have went Madea on Paige's ass


----------



## BruceLeGorille

so they talk about the segment THAT ENDED THE FUKKIN PPPV for like 10 seconds but rumang rains gets replays of his interview??????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## I AM Glacier

In b4 Cena runs to the ring like he wasn't in a HIAC match 

Dances around like the trained monkey he is and sells nothing 


YA KNOW LIKE ALWAYS


----------



## Bret Hart

Cena the bastard wouldn't even put someone over like this


----------



## Shentenza

Alicia Fox! I'm comin for you .....!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Paige is fucking amazing.


----------



## p862011

paige was amazing on commentary aswell


----------



## Even Flow

Cena fpalm


----------



## Dopeeey

KaineSpawnX said:


> ...and steals the show.


Hey she could lol, Emma is a straight G :agree:


----------



## BruceLeGorille

CANCER GUY INCOMING


----------



## Bullydully

Man of Tomorrow said:


> Paige is fucking amazing.


Agreed.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Man of Tomorrow said:


> Paige is *fucking amazing*.


I bet she does.


----------



## I AM Glacier

Piss break time !


----------



## bjnelson19705

Got my pillow. Ready to have Cena talk me to sleep.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979

Reaper said:


> Trying to hurt Bryan or bury him is the reason why he's so over so the less they show him the sweeter will be his return.


You can't miss what doesn't leave. . . Roman.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

JOHNNNNNNN CENAAAAAA


----------



## Bret Hart

Shentenza said:


> Alicia Fox! I'm comin for you .....!


----------



## Jerichoholic274

I AM Glacier said:


> In b4 Cena runs to the ring like he wasn't in a HIAC match
> 
> Dances around like the trained monkey he is and sells nothing
> 
> 
> YA KNOW LIKE ALWAYS


This guy telling the future


----------



## Lok

Here comes Super Cena!


----------



## HHHbkDX

Fuck you Sayna. Of COURSE he no sells a night after being in the "devil's playhouse". Tool.


----------



## wacka

Cena should bring Nikki out for his promo next, I might just watch it to see her standing there while he does his never give up crap


----------



## TromaDogg

Another massive pop for Cena, as usual


----------



## Insomnia




----------



## Batz

Even the boos are louder than the pipes. Go figure. :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

The first of many appearances tonight :cena3


----------



## SP103

Here comes the reason 95% of us take Tylenol PM in unhealthy doses..


----------



## AyrshireBlue

Fuck this cunt


----------



## KaineSpawnX

App showing the 1997 Royal Rumble match. Hm. Fake Diesel and Undertaker were in the ring at the same time. Brothers of Destruction foreshadowed.


----------



## Even Flow

I hope Rollins jumps him & curb-stomps him again.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Cena the bastard wouldn't even put someone over like this


or like this













Orton should have won that match when he turned the AA into the RKO

Would have been the best finish to a match in a long time.


----------



## Danjo1986

Lawler act like he's Cena's manager sometimes..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Look at John Cena selling the effects of a HIAC match.

:ti


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

10 years of this garbage. _10_.


----------



## .MCH

AbareKiller said:


> AJ vs Fox at SS?


Tonight's match was supposed to be for the title so it's likely they moved it to then. I think it'll be a triple threat at SS or a fatal four way with Nikki added down the line.

Guessing Alicia is face now?

Muting my tv for Cena.


----------



## Goldusto

I AM Glacier said:


> In b4 Cena runs to the ring like he wasn't in a HIAC match
> 
> Dances around like the trained monkey he is and sells nothing
> 
> 
> YA KNOW LIKE ALWAYS


you called it man, Seth was hobbling to the ring, Cena just runs down like a clown from cidertown










OMG WHAT AN INVREDIBLE MATCH FROM JAWWWN CHEENAAA

god it got completely overshadowed by Ambrose rollins and they hype it to the moon like it was Orton foley 2004


----------



## Boba Fett

What a fucking wanker


----------



## HHHbkDX

Fuck the Spurs.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Let's just get to Paul Heyman cutting a promo and wrap this up.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

Cheap Pop Cena Wins.


----------



## -XERO-

*MAN, SHUT THE FUCK UP.*


----------



## islesfan13

Paige was fucking awesome on commentary. Triple threat here we come


----------



## ShieldOfJustice

I'd cheer anyone over Cena. I'd root for Chris Benoit if he came back from the dead over Cena.


----------



## Bret Hart

"Im going to beat Lesnar, Im going to take back whats mine, blah, blah, blah"


----------



## Frost99

Hi you Pandering Douche


----------



## Kabraxal

Can he not fucking be a pathetic suck up with each promo. Jesus he's such a fake ass piece of shit...


----------



## A-C-P

*Official LOLCENAWINS Discussion Thread - 10/27/14*

So 5 seconds til Cena goes for the local team cheap pop

Who had 5 seconds in the pool?


----------



## TromaDogg

Batz said:


> Even the boos are louder than the pipes. Go figure. :lol


:lawler They love him here in San Antonio!


----------



## BruceLeGorille

CANCER GUY NO SELLING HIAC AND LEECHING OFF ANOTHER TEAM SO HE CAN GET CHEERED..... GO SPURS GO?


----------



## RDEvans

Oh stop with the cheap pops Cena


----------



## thingstoponder

Cena is a fan of every team.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

This guy is a whore for cheers


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

"Cena's #1 Fan" sign in the crowd, held up by an adult guy. Someone get the snipers


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Oh lord Cena, please tell us more.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

I'm starting to think Cena does this now to troll his haters, he knows it pisses them off when he leeches.


----------



## HHHbkDX

You didn't earn shit you twat.


----------



## wacka

lolololol, more orton-cena feud in the future


----------



## trademarklas

Not the last chapter in the Cena/Orton feud?

That's comforting.


----------



## KaineSpawnX

thingstoponder said:


> Cena is a fan of every team.


He likes every kind of music except rap and country.
And also rap and country.


----------



## VRsick

LOL IM HERE IM HERE! LOOK IM HERE!!!


----------



## Kabraxal

ANd I'm switching channels til this talentless shit is off the screen.


----------



## Even Flow

Brock is more of a champ than you, Cena.


----------



## BruceLeGorille

cancer guy is a wanker


----------



## Kevin_McAdams

"Fighting like a champion"

But Brock. Killed. You.


----------



## quadsas

*OH FUCK OFF*


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Seth limped to the ring, visibly hurting. John Cena ran, with a fucking smile on his face, showing no signs of pain.

They were both in HIAC matches. You wouldn't think so would you?


----------



## Headliner

Like really, how many fucking title shots is this confused color wearing clown going to get? WWE would rather do the same stale match instead of a fresh match.


----------



## Joseph92

Geez it's the same promo EVERY TIME!


----------



## Bret Hart

Fuck you Cena, you're one germen away from injury.


----------



## A-C-P

*Official LOLCENAWINS Discussion Thread - 10/27/14*

Ohhh so it's the I'm here every week (like every other full-timer) and Lesnar isn't crap


----------



## birthday_massacre

Is it an oxymoron that Cena gives fans cancer from watching him yet he is also trying to fight cancer ?


----------



## pjc33

Fuck off Cena.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

How many cheap pops fpalm


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I'm here all the time saying the same crap


----------



## HHHbkDX

Oh FUCK YOU CENA. No one asks for you to be there you fucking cunt.


----------



## Frost99

I'm here EVERY day, first to show up last to leave, like me please for the love of God please like me


----------



## WWE

As a Spurs fan. I enjoy this segment. arker


----------



## Darth Sidious

Same old shit.


----------



## gamegenie

WWE's audience has changed. Just look at them. This ain't your 1990s WWF Audience. 

It's a bunch of family folks out there in the crowd today. 


What happened to the real rassling fans that used to be in attendance.


----------



## chargebeam

Boo this man!


----------



## Batz

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> 10 years of this garbage. _10_.


Come on now.



It's only been unbearable for the past 8 or 9 years. :faint:


----------



## deathslayer

city pop at its finest...


----------



## jcmmnx

This guy is just the worst the fucking worst.

Cena's going all Marty Mcfly tonight lol.


----------



## Even Flow

Z. Kusano said:


> How many cheap pops fpalm


There'll be more.


----------



## Markus123

this crowd deserves aids.


----------



## Roman Empire

I think this guy forgot that Brock beat his ass twice recently.


----------



## KingLobos

Cena

uttahere


----------



## RustyPro

Cena just admitted he's going to bury the future :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung

Texas is a great wrestling state, but San Antonio tends to have a lot of Cena marks :lol
You don't hear lots of boos for Cena lol


----------



## Dopeeey

I don't care what anybody else says, Cena speaks with straight passion!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Stephanie? Oh this is going to get slightly more interesting.


----------



## thingstoponder

This promo is horrific.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

Cena's gonna rape the future


----------



## birthday_massacre

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Seth limped to the ring, visibly hurting. John Cena ran, with a fucking smile on his face, showing no signs of pain.
> 
> They were both in HIAC matches. You wouldn't think so would you?


Well to be fair Cena probably took a shot of HGH after the match last night and before raw tonight.

that will heal you very quickly.


----------



## cmiller4642

This fucker is seriously going to be stinking up the product for at least the next 6 years


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Brutal promo.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

cena's a fucking joke


----------



## PuddleDancer

Lmao he goes through the future lmaoooo
Gtfo

You cant act serious cena


----------



## ironcladd1

Biggest crowd of Cena marks I've heard in a while


----------



## AyrshireBlue

The man who runs the place :fpalm


----------



## HHHbkDX

"I GO THROUGH DA FUTURE" You've been doing that since two thousand FUCKING two....


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

His time is now :cena2


----------



## Bret Hart

He's going through the future indeed.

Wyatt
Sandow
Rollins

Bunch of others


----------



## Xiao

Cena going to bury the future.


----------



## Headliner

Steph needs to just come out to HHH's music. This shit doesn't fit her.


----------



## Reaper

Cena came on so I went to take out the trash. Literally.


----------



## World's Best

He goes through the future. Fucking doosh. As if it wasn't obvious already.


----------



## DG89

"I go through the future."

Yes Cena. Yes you do.

Constantly.


----------



## Waffelz

Nothing wrong with cheap pops.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Cena goes through the future......like always


----------



## witchblade000

Steph comes out to silence.


----------



## Even Flow

STEPH :mark:


----------



## Batz

Even Flow said:


> There'll be more.


There's always more. :side:


----------



## safc-scotty

At this point, is anyone even listening to what he is saying? It's just so irrelevant and pointless.


----------



## all in all...

the future goes through me.....like diarrhea


----------



## Insomnia




----------



## -XERO-

Thanks Stephanie, you boss ass bitch you.


----------



## Frost99

Yep worthy of San Antonio, it will truly be Rollins last stand Alamo type moment, except the enemy isn't carrying guns nah just one big shovel


----------



## BruceLeGorille

FACE TO FACE WITH THE GUY WHO RUN THE PLACE

I HE LITERRALY SAYING HE IS USING POLITICS?


----------



## MCBLCTS

HAHAHAHHAHAH you always destroy the future.


----------



## Markus123

'I go through the future'

Yep, don't we just know it!


----------



## cavs25

:Jordan
"I go through the future" John Cena


----------



## wacka

please let Cena smack her ass again


----------



## deathslayer

I BURY THE FUTURE!!


----------



## The True Believer

Cena's through the future? Is this a shoot?


----------



## Pronk25

Chan Hung said:


> Texas is a great wrestling state, but San Antonio tends to have a lot of Cena marks :lol
> You don't hear lots of boos for Cena lol


People love Cena even if the IWC doesn't wanna believe it.


----------



## Goldusto

I GO THROUGH THE FUTURE

yea don't we know it you fucking cuntbag

and moving on from cuntbags to funbags

:trips8:trips8


----------



## KaineSpawnX

Save us, RKO outta nowhere.


----------



## Marv95

Finally somebody shuts him up. Too bad it's this broad.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams

gamegenie said:


> WWE's audience has changed. Just look at them. This ain't your 1990s WWF Audience.
> 
> It's a bunch of family folks out there in the crowd today.
> 
> 
> What happened to the real rassling fans that used to be in attendance.


They stay home because real fans refuse to pay for this shit.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

$9.99


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

I hate him.


----------



## evilshade

Damn Steph looks real good these days


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

Oh Cena you smug asshole, I hate you & are intrigued by you at the same time.


----------



## Shamans

Cena + 9.99.


LETHAL cancer combo


----------



## BruceLeGorille

LOL CANCER GUY IS SO FUNNY HE SAID 9.99


----------



## cmiller4642

Stephanie's telling it like it is


----------



## djkhaled

oh fuck me, why do they think this 9.99 thing is meme level, it isnt fuck off. and fuck off john, at least steph called him out


----------



## Danjo1986

anyone else miss Shane O'Mac?


----------



## Kabraxal

RustyPro said:


> Cena just admitted he's going to bury the future :lmao


Seriously? Well, can't be surprised anymore with his latest promos.....


----------



## Bret Hart

Wow John you know the price.


----------



## HHHbkDX

FUCK THE SPURS.


----------



## thingstoponder

Steph with them truth bombs.


----------



## Even Flow

Well done Steph.


----------



## Stone Hot

haha steph gold as always


----------



## A-C-P

No Lesnar at SS then? :lol so Cena promos against Lesnar for 3 months?


----------



## KaineSpawnX

Stephanie calling out the cheap pops. Meta.


----------



## Goldusto

STEPH BBUUURRRIIEEEDD HIS PANDERING ASS

:mark::mark::mark::mark::dance3:dance3:dance3


----------



## gamegenie

$9.99 , 


Why haven't no one joked and say like "for $49.99 , or something. Will it make Vince mad? :vince4


----------



## Chan Hung

HAHA Stephanie looks actually kinda good tonight


----------



## deathslayer

Omg steph shooting...


----------



## quadsas

Steph with that burial :ti


----------



## Shentenza

Steph should dance and leave.


----------



## chargebeam

Steph is killing it :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Steph burying


----------



## I AM Glacier

Monday night football is alright tonight


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Stephanie just called him out on his bullshit lmfao.


----------



## Batz

"See even I can do it!"

Steph burying em all. :clap


----------



## LoveHateWWE

Steph continues to bury the crowds week after week lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Listen to the people :booklel


----------



## Stad

Steph speaking dat truth lol


----------



## The Ice King

STEPH SPEAKING TRUTH!!!! YES!!!!

Tell him to have a break for the next few weeks!


----------



## Lok

Steph trollin' :lol


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

Holy shit Stephanie just buried the fuck out of him cotddamn :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Nine99

Thank you Stephanie


----------



## Markus123

go on Steph :lol


----------



## djkhaled

dead @ john listening to the people


----------



## wkc_23

Get owned Cena.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bonkertons

Damn... Steph really bitching Cena out. I like it.


----------



## Roman Empire

You go Steph, calling Cena out on his shit.


----------



## all in all...

HAHA cena, dont say 'listen to the ppl'


----------



## Stone Hot

oh great cena heel turn tease coming again.


----------



## HHHbkDX

LMFAO You listen to the people Cena? Fuck off.


----------



## Bret Hart

Where the fuck are the Cena sucks?

kidding me?


----------



## Natecore

Pronk25 said:


> People love Cena even if the IWC doesn't wanna believe it.


True dat. And there are even vocal Cena supporters right here in the IWC!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion

Can we stop trying to turn Cena evil? Jesus.


----------



## Amber B

This fabulous queen :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung

Goldusto said:


> STEPH BBUUURRRIIEEEDD HIS PANDERING ASS
> 
> :mark::mark::mark::mark::dance3:dance3:dance3


haha...

Not a lot of "Cena sucks" chants in San Antonio


----------



## gamegenie

lmao this arena is Pro-Cena WTF happened to WWE?


----------



## cavs25

LMAO STEPHHH


----------



## Reaper

Lol. Crowd hates him so much that they won't even chant 9.99


----------



## RyanPelley

Where have we seen this before? Oh yeah, 2 months ago when Heyman said it.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Lol Steph


----------



## kokepepsi

They found a way to get him cheered
YOU GOT TO BE SHITTING ME


----------



## BruceLeGorille

HAHAHAHA STEPHANIE PLEASE LET ME EAT YOUR SHIT YOU BURYING CANCER GUY


----------



## TheLooseCanon

This crowd ruined it


----------



## chargebeam

Steph is fucking amazing tonight! :lmao


----------



## Waffelz

Steph :lmao

Burying him but still part of the reason he's being pushed down our throats.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Batz said:


> Come on now.
> 
> 
> 
> It's only been unbearable for the past 8 or 9 years. :faint:


It aint changing anytime soon  Cena will be the top guy for another 5 years at least


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Cena is about to choke a bitch.


----------



## Batz

It's another one of those "Rise above hate" crap segments, isn't it? fpalm


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Blood? What's that?


----------



## DG89

San Antonio actually bought into cenas bullshit and chanted his name when steph put him down.


You stupid, simple minded sheep...


----------



## MCBLCTS

Is this crowd stuck in 2006?


----------



## xhbkx

This crowd smh.


----------



## deathslayer

kokepepsi said:


> They found a way to get him cheered
> YOU GOT TO BE SHITTING ME


Steph is a GOAT :mark:


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Stephanie is on fire right now :lmao


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Bullshit. No one bloods on a nightly basis, let alone Cena.

Edit: Apparently grammar has escaped me tonight. You know what, I'm not even gonna edit that part out. WITNESS MY FAILURE!


----------



## I AM Glacier

KEEP 
CALM
and 
BURY 
NEW 
TALENT


----------



## all in all...

dont cry johnny...


----------



## AustinRockHulk

Join the Authority, Cena.


----------



## Even Flow

Cena join The Authority :lol


----------



## bjnelson19705

chosequin said:


>


:lmao When was this? OMG


----------



## Goldusto

Anyone who says trips doesn't see the wood through the trees is on fucking crack, HHH knows the business better than anyone and its audience,


----------



## Bret Hart

ONE time can I get a loud Cena sucks


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

I see you Steph :ti


----------



## birthday_massacre

The Rock and Austin both joined the authority / CORP why not Cena.


----------



## HHHbkDX

Enough of these goddamn heel turn teases with this fucking asshole.


----------



## KakeRock

Somehow Steph looks extra fine tonight :yum:


----------



## LKRocks

Oh great, I missed the first hour. So where's Ambrose and Wyatt?


----------



## Arcade

Cena's reaction. :done


----------



## wkc_23

Inb4 "cena turning heel"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## djkhaled

oh fuck me, fuck this, i cant take it anymore, why cant they cancel raw, kill vince and just have nxt be their main show


----------



## thingstoponder

Vince is having a wet dream over this crowd.


----------



## Frost99

Cena "I'm just listening to the people" 

I....I can't.....I seriously can't....


uttahere:Jordan:LOL


----------



## chargebeam

I hate this crowd.


----------



## cmiller4642

Stephanie must be posting on this forum when she's not on screen


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Isn't Brock part of the Authority though?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

fuck this crowd


----------



## Jerichoholic274

why is it that everytime cena is on the show, it's gets super boring? Can he please just fuck off?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Crowd doing the Yes but saying No?! :/


----------



## SAMCRO

gamegenie said:


> lmao this arena is Pro-Cena WTF happened to WWE?


Nah he just kissed their ass as much as he could that those dumb ass sheep bought into it "OH he supports our sports team!! Cena rules! Never mind that he sucks at wrestling and as a character he loves our sports team". Fucking sheep.


----------



## Stone Hot

I hate this fuckin crowd


----------



## Chan Hung

Another "FAKE TEASE" of a "FAKE CENA HEEL TURN" :lol :lol :lol


----------



## BruceLeGorille

SAN ANTONIO IS THE WORST PLACE IN THE WORLD


----------



## Shamans

Are people in San Antonio slow?


----------



## KaineSpawnX

LKRocks said:


> Oh great, I missed the first hour. So where's Ambrose and Wyatt?


In the future, which Cena promised to go through.


----------



## Markus123

they're still going with the hinting at a cena heel turn?!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

The hat is back on. Cena is about to spit fire.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

Cena is getting cheered?

And NO chants for him not to join?

WTF is this shit?

When did hell freeze over & pigs fly?

I'm flabbergasted.


----------



## Nine99

John Cena is Luke Skywalker. He will never turn.


----------



## TromaDogg




----------



## AustinRockHulk

Do it, Cena!


----------



## bjnelson19705

Join the Authority, Cena.


----------



## A-C-P

:lmao chanting for Cena not to sell out. That happened 10 years ago already people


----------



## Bluewolf

Steph is bossing it tonight.


----------



## LigerJ81

WWE sponsored by Esurance :vince5


----------



## Bret Hart

Dont sell out?


----------



## AyrshireBlue




----------



## TheLooseCanon

Virgin crowd


----------



## Silent Alarm

San Antonio pricks.


----------



## RyanPelley

"I WILL NEVER SELL OUT I LOVE THESE PEOPLE RESPECT I AM TRUE TO MYSELF I LOVE THIS" - Upcoming response.


----------



## HHHbkDX

Fuck San Antonio. The ONE TIME we need the crowd to boo the shit out of this clown, these fucking morons decide to chant "SAYNA! SAYNA! SAYNA"


----------



## -XERO-

Amber B said:


> This fabulous queen :lmao


I know, right?


----------



## wacka

this is all going to be how cena loves his fans so much he wont turn on them


----------



## I AM Glacier

Steph hitting the IWC boards before her promos


----------



## BruceLeGorille

this crowd is full of imbreds


----------



## zonetrooper5

Teasing another Cena heel turn which will won't happen for another couple years.


----------



## KaineSpawnX

Man of Tomorrow said:


> The hat is back on. Cena is about to spit fire.


...with Wiz Khalifa.


----------



## ironcladd1

How many of these damn "Cena join the darkside" speeches are we going to have to listen to? fpalm


----------



## Chan Hung

Cosmo Kramer said:


> ONE time can I get a loud Cena sucks


Nope lol.

San Antonio LOVES Cena :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Frost99

It must be 2010, 2011, 2012, 2013 all over again, years in which Jon Boy has been told to "embrace the hate" how original


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

"I LOVE DOING THIS."

What an absolute bore.


----------



## Headliner

Cena really needs to stop yelling.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Oh god, he's doing it again, guys... 

You love doing this. We get it, ******.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

DO YOU HEAR THAT?


----------



## iKingAces

Fuck off, Cena. Oh my God. :side:


----------



## Nine99

3 straight Star Wars references I love it


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

This is at least the 3rd Cena heel turn attempt this year...others including Bray Wyatt, and Paul Heyman.


----------



## djkhaled

fucking southerners.


----------



## Cnunez

Good job steph.... No title match at survivor series.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

WTF IS UP WITH THIS CROWD


----------



## Vårmakos

RECAP OF THE FIRST HOUR, ANYONE?


----------



## cmiller4642

This is basically Vince telling us all to fuck off


----------



## Bret Hart




----------



## Waffelz

Heh. Y'all are mad, right? Crowd lapping Cena's shit up.


----------



## onlytoview

This is just a set up for Cena to do his usual "I never give up and I love da fans" shit. Fuck sake why do you have such a hard on for Cena you stupid old cunt.


----------



## kariverson

Fuck off retarded San Antonio. Fucking worst crowd ever, ruined this segment.


----------



## RustyPro

RyanPelley said:


> "I WILL NEVER SELL OUT I LOVE THESE PEOPLE RESPECT I AM TRUE TO MYSELF I LOVE THIS" - Upcoming response.


Perfectly accurate. Hit me with some lotto numbers lol.


----------



## Solf

The crowd is made of inbreds.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Steph burying Cena's pandering, awesome.

(I'm a bit behind on this segment)


----------



## jcmmnx

This is such pointless time filler. What a pathetic attempt at a segment.


----------



## RyanPelley

I buckled. I changed the channel. Just couldn't take it.


----------



## chargebeam

Honestly, how is Cena not sick of doing the same old promo all the damn time? 12 years now.


----------



## World's Best

He's still fucking doing it.

This is the absolute worst ass kissing promo I've ever heard in my entire fucking life. Holy HELL. This is bad.


----------



## WhyTooJay

:lol It's hilarious how bitter people get over pro-Cena crowds.


----------



## gamegenie

How the hell did Cena get over with the fans all of sudden. 

Well I guess this was going to happen with CM Punk leaving, Daniel Bryan getting injured, Roman Reigns getting injured, and Dean Ambrose getting buried.


----------



## Goldusto

Shamans said:


> Are people in San Antonio slow?


dude look at the fucking crowd, all 5 year olds and parents, This is as Barney the Dinosaur as you could possibly get.


----------



## HHHbkDX

I hate Cena so god damn much. FUCK YOU YOU GODDAMN CORNBALL.


----------



## Even Flow

TRIPS


----------



## AustinRockHulk

Kick his ass, Hunter!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

BEHOLD THE KING, THE KING OF KINGS.


----------



## Lok

King of KINGS!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

What a fucking ***.


----------



## Bushmaster

Cena, one of the greatest faces of all time :clap. What a hero :supercena


----------



## sweeten16

Is this the most pro cena crowd ever?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

For the people who might be confused by the crowd, the crowd is filled with casuals, kids & soccer moms.

It's a perfect arena for Vince to keep going back to.


----------



## Kabraxal

THis isn't over yet? Shiiiiiittt... and is this really going Authority vs Cena? O god, I wanna cry...


----------



## Chan Hung

Vince is probably JIZZING right now at all the CENA cheers tonight!! :vince3 :lol


----------



## cavs25

HHH's smirk is trollious


----------



## Xiao

Shouldn't Raw be aired on the Cartoon Network. Everything is geared towards kids.


----------



## PuddleDancer

Guess Orton is turning face since cena is turning heel


----------



## Jerichoholic274

This has been going on far too long. just finish it so I can watch wrestling.


----------



## evilshade

HHH need to beat up Cena for raising his voice at the wife


----------



## Bret Hart

This crowd fpalm


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Just tuned in and hearing Orton did something crazy earlier on. What did I miss


----------



## Terminator GR

Literally the exact same shit for a whole decade.


----------



## Arcade

Stone Hot said:


> I hate this fuckin crowd










BruceLeGorille said:


> SAN ANTONIO IS THE WORST PLACE IN THE WORLD










Shamans said:


> Are people in San Antonio slow?










SAMCRO said:


> Nah he just kissed their ass as much as he could that those dumb ass sheep bought into it "OH he supports our sports team!! Cena rules! Never mind that he sucks at wrestling and as a character he loves our sports team". Fucking sheep.










TheLooseCanon said:


> fuck this crowd










chargebeam said:


> I hate this crowd.


People getting worked up over others cheering for Cena. :booklel


----------



## Joseph92

How many times have they tried to get Cena to join the authority now??


----------



## Waffelz

ffffffffffffffs. Both hours with an Authority promo :/


----------



## I AM Glacier

I keep flipping back from football and this fucking clown is still on

HOW MANY MINUTES DOES THIS PIECE OF SHIT GET??????


----------



## Batz

Batz said:


> It's another one of those "Rise above hate" crap segments, isn't it? fpalm


I told you guys. Feud after feud. The same thing with Paul Heyman, the same thing with Bray Wyatt, the same thing with everyone and every segment he is involved in.

They acknowledge the "Cena sucks!" chants, some heel tells Cena to "Embrace the Hate!", Cena responds by saying the same crap about never changing.

It's so fucking redundant. Absolutely played out. Piss off already. fpalm


----------



## Insomnia

bjnelson19705 said:


> :lmao When was this? OMG


Lesnar vs. Fujita vs. Chono NJPW press conference.


----------



## bjnelson19705

gamegenie said:


> How the hell did Cena get over with the fans all of sudden.
> 
> Well I guess this was going to happen with CM Punk leaving, Daniel Bryan getting injured, Roman Reigns getting injured, and Dean Ambrose getting buried.


Muted the boos.


----------



## dougfisher_05

I don't know how this is coming off on TV but this place is jacked for cena tonight. I'm booing my ass off and getting totally drowned out.


----------



## BruceLeGorille

THIS PROMO GAVE ME GHONNOREHA


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979

bjnelson19705 said:


> Join the Authority, Cena.


Great pic of Vince McMahon.


----------



## AyrshireBlue

The 'I do it for them' promo again? 

Fuck me sideways.


----------



## HHHbkDX

:lmao GOAT Game.


----------



## birthday_massacre

The logic of the WWE is so stupid. If they don't want Lesnar with the title STRIP HIM he has not defended in 30 days.
They stripped Daniel Bryan TWICE . LOL


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

The King of Kings :HHH2


----------



## SAMCRO

For once Cena's dick sucking of the crowd actually worked, dumb fucks love him now just for kissing up to them. They was chanting Cena sucks at the start of the show, but he came out ass kissed ass and for once it worked. Fucking sheep.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

For the love of god Pedigree this boy, Hunter.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

TRIPLE H LOLOL That was great.


----------



## Frost99

When dealing with Cena it's like dealing with a man baby who whines, cries & shouts over everyone to get his point across. Sad thing is Cena doesn't even have down syndrome.


----------



## B. [R]

I'm loving HHH on this episode of RAW.


----------



## gaz0301

Big ol' Hero!


----------



## Nine99

Hunter and Stephanie killin it tonight


----------



## djkhaled

my god, those struggle what chants


----------



## all in all...

graahhhhyyarrr yayy wooo 


lol @ tripps


----------



## LKRocks

:lol Hunter is awesome


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

Goldusto said:


> dude look at the fucking crowd, all 5 year olds and parents, This is as Barney the Dinosaur as you could possibly get.


Ding, ding, ding.

It's mostly parents & kids tonight, this shouldn't be a shock.

It's really not that big of a deal, Cena isn't like the spawn of satan let them chant for him if they want to damn :lol


----------



## wacka

lolololol, nice one HHH


----------



## KaineSpawnX

Triple H talking about getting harder. Leader of DX, ladies and gentlemen (boys and girls, children of all ages).


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

If they really, really strongly believed in Reigns, they actually could turn Cena heel.

But they don't and they won't, so that alternate universe will remain unrealized.


----------



## Bret Hart

Pro Cena Crowd


----------



## jcmmnx

Cena's hanging on by a thread with a 99.9 winning percentage.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

WUT


----------



## The True Believer

bjnelson19705 said:


> Muted the boos.


What? How can they selectively mute boos?


----------



## bjnelson19705

HHH's chin is talking.


----------



## Bluewolf

I want a Pedigree so much I'd buy an XL bag of it in dog food.


----------



## Kabraxal

Wonder how much that is actually directed to Vince...


----------



## Stad

I bet they will make the stipulation if Cena's team loses at SS he has to join the Authority.


----------



## gamegenie

LMAO, the only thing that would make this segment better would be if Vince McMahon finally showed up to defend his Cena. :vince5 :cena3


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Just tuned in and hearing Orton did something crazy earlier on. What did I miss


he went absolutely fucking mental and rko'd rollins into next week.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Cena needs a big ol hero sammich!*


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Cena's just standing there smirking the entire time, no selling the entire promo by Steph.

Oh my god awful segment, what the hell is even the point of this? (Besides Cena pandering for support)


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

HHH subliminally telling us they are putting over the future over Cena soon enough?

BUT VINCE WON'T LET THAT HAPPEN DOE


----------



## Nine99

Stephanie scouting the burial location
Hunter comes out with the shovel
Thanks


----------



## Chan Hung

THAT SUBLTE JAB AT HOGANS OLD ASS FROM HHH :lol :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Aimed at Hogan unk


----------



## AustinRockHulk

Every John Cena promo is the same. Every John Cena match ends with him winning. It's like Lil' Wayne doing the same old song rappin about the same lyrics.


----------



## Vårmakos

KINGPIN said:


> What? How can they selectively mute boos?


aliens


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

That crowd is like, 90% kids and soccer mom's. You don't get more PG than that.


----------



## RyanPelley

Stad said:


> I bet they will make the stipulation if Cena's team loses at SS he has to join the Authority.


Just like when Cena joined the Nexus


----------



## all in all...

?? shot at hogan with that comment


----------



## Right_To_Censor

Triple H just buried Hulk Hogan. His life is complete now.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Jerichoholic274 said:


> he went absolutely fucking mental and rko'd rollins into next week.


Sounds like I missed one hell of a RKO


----------



## evilshade

dougfisher_05 said:


> I don't know how this is coming off on TV but this place is jacked for cena tonight. I'm booing my ass off and getting totally drowned out.


There were some boos earlier but after Cena sucked up to the crowd its been mostly cheers.. dumb crowd


----------



## Joseph92

Cena never hobbles to the ring! Even after a hell in a cell match! LoL


----------



## Bret Hart

The only thing that got harder for you Triple H was your dick when you were banging Chyna and Steph


----------



## Natecore

You dorks are hilarious. Cena sucks but HHH and Steph are great?!?!?!?!?

Puh-lease.


----------



## SovereignVA

Oh, I had no idea what the point to this segment was because there's no way Cena is joining the authority.

Looks like Team Cena vs Team Authority was the best they could come up with since Rollins is with Orton and Lesnar isn't working SS for whatever reason??


----------



## cmiller4642

Ambrose is 3,2,....


----------



## MCBLCTS

ROMAN REIGNSSSSSS


----------



## birthday_massacre

Cena, Ambrose, Big SHIT and Ziggler.


----------



## AyrshireBlue

I swear if Hogan comes out here..


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

KINGPIN said:


> What? How can they selectively mute boos?


Turn down the volume of certain microphones.


----------



## wacka

HHH : the future is coming
Cena : hehe, i'll bury Nexus version 2014


----------



## cavs25

You know why this shit doesn't work?
Because Cena is the system. He is the authority.


----------



## Batz

What nonsense. :lol


----------



## Headliner

Orton joining Team Cena.


----------



## Chan Hung

LET ME GUESS..HERE COMES HOGAN!! :lol


----------



## AustinRockHulk

Pick CM Punk, Cena. He hates the Authority.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

KINGPIN said:


> What? How can they selectively mute boos?


Let it go, people want to seriously believe in their hearts WWE is piping chants & pulling some big conspiracy. 

They're lost causes.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Cena vs The Authority has never worked and will never make sense. Ever. No matter how hard they try to frame it, Cena is still the face of the frakking company. He's the face of corporate WWE.

Can't get much more AUTHORITY than that.


----------



## BruceLeGorille

OK SO THEY ARE FORCING IT AGAIN? CANCER GUY AS ANTI AUTHIRITY


----------



## Panzer

Yep. No Lesnar until Royal Rumble.


----------



## Goldusto

request

CAN SOMEONE make a gif of the dad viciously shaking his kid at the cena lines, so much it almost rattled his head off? was in red i think


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

John Cena fighting the system? HE _IS_ THE FUCKING SYSTEM!


----------



## Bret Hart

Cena is going to find Orton


----------



## Reaper

HHH with those truth bombs and mocking Hogan. Well done. This is where they get really good. They acknowledge their own problems. But then their booking goes against this acknowledgement. It's very interesting.


----------



## chargebeam

The same old "concerned" Cena face.


----------



## HHHbkDX

Cena/Orton/Usos/Ziggler vs Rollins/Kane/Goldust/Stardust/Cesaro

YAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWN. Garbage.


----------



## gamegenie

Survivor Series


----------



## SpeedStick

Who's in team HHH?


----------



## Bubba Chuck

The Future debuts at SS :mark:


----------



## jcmmnx

Team Authority vs Team Cena = a million buys the greatest match ever lofnl. Survivor Series will be fucking shit.

Pointless fucking terrible segment. Cena as the top face is the stalest shit ever.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

I've noticed that rollins is now the only top heel? The fuck?


----------



## LKRocks

The Authority just turned face in my eyes. I'm all for the future.


----------



## Even Flow

The Authority always wins.

(Y)


----------



## Bluewolf

Orton and Cena together with Ambrose. Fuck logic. Fuck life.


----------



## Lok

Oh snap.....HHH mad?


----------



## witchblade000

Cena to pick Sting and Sting appears @ Survivor Series.


----------



## Vårmakos

WHERE THE FUCK IS BROCK


----------



## TromaDogg

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Pro Cena Crowd


Don't worry, when Raw's in my hometown (Liverpool, UK) in 2 weeks, the crowd is absolutely going to SHIT on Cena.


----------



## Mainboy

CEna
Orton
Punk
The Rock
Kurt Angle


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Brother! :hogan2


----------



## kokepepsi

So no brock 
fpalm
So the new guys are the heels over this 10yr old cumstain
fpalm


----------



## Choke2Death

No Brock at Survivor Series. Fucking stupid. Just hope they have Cena vs Brock at TLC and let Brock retain in a non-pin way to finish this once and for all. Then let face Orton challenge Brock at RR.



Headliner said:


> Orton joining Team Cena.


Them already making face Orton uncool. fpalm


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

SuperCena dont need no partners. He can face the Authority team alone. Kane's quick elimination is a cert.


----------



## Frost99

Team Fruity vs. Team Authority the red headed bastard step child of the cooperation, yeah that's NOT worth 9.99 let alone a full PPV anyday of the week.


----------



## Stone Hot

Nope he aint turning heel. That was pointless


----------



## AMAN0S

Why does it seem like everyone is stumbling over their lines tonight?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## XDarkholmeX

CgIs Cena seriously trying to stop the future?


----------



## NyQuil

Doesn't matter. Team Cena is just going to overcome anyway.


----------



## HBK 3:16

I missed the first hour of the show, what has happened besides the Team Cena vs Team Authority thing?


----------



## KuritaDavion

Yeah. So replace The Nexus with The Authority and you've got the finish for Survivor Series this year.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Im guessing Team Cena will be incredible hulk, batman, ironman and captain america. Cena and friends


----------



## chargebeam

TromaDogg said:


> Don't worry, when Raw's in my hometown (Liverpool, UK) in 2 weeks, the crowd is absolutely going to SHIT on Cena.


Not after WWE edits the hell out of it!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

kokepepsi said:


> So no brock
> fpalm
> So the new guys are the heels over this 10yr old cumstain
> fpalm


Wasn't Brock already not confirmed for this episode of Raw anyway?


----------



## The One Man Gang

Team Cena: Ambrose, Big Show, Sheamus and Ziggler

calling it now.


----------



## A-C-P

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> John Cena fighting the system? HE _IS_ THE FUCKING SYSTEM!



Wait so Cena is facing himself at Survivor Series? How the hell is anyone ever going to win that match?


----------



## Bret Hart

Team Authoritys member will be revealed at Survivor Series
Whose going to be the 5th member of the authority? :lawler
I don't know King, it could be anyone. :cole

IT's CENA, IT's CENA....

Yeah yeah, but whose side is he on? :lawler


----------



## Waffelz

Rollins, Cesaro, Kane, Wyatt and Henry v Cena, Orton, Ziggler, Big Show and Ambrose


----------



## DG89

I know it's most likely Cena and The Uso's plus 2 other guys v rollins, orton, kane and 2 other guys.

But what if HHH really put his money where his mouth was and made team authority the future and put in the NXT 5 of Itami/Balor/Steen/Zayn/Neville against Team Cena? That would be immense.


----------



## Phaedra

Cena
Reigns
Ambrose
Orton
Bryan


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Sounds like I missed one hell of a RKO


you did. It was most interesting he's been since the infamous coked up randy from raw last year.


----------



## superuser1

Bluewolf said:


> Orton and Cena together with Ambrose. Fuck logic. Fuck life.


Oh hell no keep Orton away from Cena


----------



## Bushmaster

No WWE Champion match at another PPV I'm guessing :duck


----------



## Batz

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Cena is going to find Orton


Yep. :faint:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Bet's for Team Cena?



Phaedra said:


> Cena
> Reigns
> Ambrose
> Orton
> Bryan


Two of those guys will more than likely still be out of commission. Ambrose will probably be with Wyatt. Maybe Ziggler? Usos?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

The One Man Gang said:


> Team Cena: Ambrose, Big Show, Sheamus and Ziggler
> 
> calling it now.


These SS teams have really gone to shit in recent memory.

The star power is just garbage :lol


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Im guessing Team Cena will be incredible hulk, batman, ironman and captain america. Cena and friends


You got Marvel and DC mixed up brah.


----------



## AyrshireBlue

PLEASE Debut Zayn at SS. Cena can give some promo about HHH mentioning the future..


----------



## BruceLeGorille

HOPE AMBROSE AND WYATT STAY THE FUKK AWAY FROM TEAM CANCER VS TEAM DILDO


----------



## SP103

Wait.. I was paying almost no attention to the dumptruck of garbage pouring out of the mouths of HHH, Steph and Cena..But did I hear Team Cena Vs. Team Authority at SS? 

So a SECOND FUCKING PPV without a WWE title match? Is this company fucking serious?


----------



## MCBLCTS

Cena loses he joins the authority or something meh


----------



## Natecore

CENA IS THE AUTHORITY BAH GAWD!!!!!!! 

Sigh...you people.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Sith Rollins said:


> No WWE Champion match at another PPV I'm guessing :duck


No WWE title match until Royal Rumble is what its looking like im afraid.


----------



## Nine99

Triple H just had a very underrated segment there I see no love for his work. He did so good it blinded me for a whole 10 seconds to what he was really saying we are getting no title match with Lesnar/Cena soon and Cena is set up to overcome or whatever


----------



## bjnelson19705

Choke2Death said:


> No Brock at Survivor Series. Fucking stupid. Just hope they have Cena vs Brock at TLC and let Brock retain in a non-pin way to finish this once and for all. Then let face Orton challenge Brock at RR.


This.


----------



## wkc_23

Mainboy said:


> CEna
> 
> Orton
> 
> Punk
> 
> The Rock
> 
> Kurt Angle



Punk, The Rock and Kurt Angle? :bryanlol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KaineSpawnX

HBK 3:16 said:


> I missed the first hour of the show, what has happened besides the Team Cena vs Team Authority thing?


Coked-up Orton RKOd Rollins and ran, Henry and Show got a tag team title shot that Henry threw for a heel turn, Paige cost Alicia Fox a match and brawled with her until Lawler came to her rescue. No sign of Wyatt or Ambrose yet.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

Man of Tomorrow said:


> You got Marvel and DC mixed up brah.


I'm pretty sure if anyone is capable of bringing them together Super Cena can.


----------



## Bret Hart

Sith Rollins said:


> No WWE Champion match at another PPV I'm guessing :duck


You can view previous title defenses for ......:cole


----------



## jcmmnx

What was the point on keeping the belt on Brock? This guy left the company high and dry 10 years ago, and now he bends them over for big money without even showing up. Vince is Brock's bitch.


----------



## Terminator GR

Phaedra said:


> Cena
> Reigns
> Ambrose
> Orton
> Bryan


That would be awesome and would tie in with the "can you find anyone?" stuff.


----------



## magictrevor

Would be quite funny if wwe finally got cena to turn and it just played out like; authority "wanna join our team?"cena "yeah okay"


----------



## Arcade

A-C-P said:


> Wait so Cena is facing himself at Survivor Series? How the hell is anyone ever going to win that match?


Sounds like a good situation for Cena to overcome the odds. :vince$


----------



## KuritaDavion

DG89 said:


> I know it's most likely Cena and The Uso's plus 2 other guys v rollins, orton, kane and 2 other guys.
> 
> But what if HHH really put his money where his mouth was and made team authority the future and put in the NXT 5 of Itami/Balor/Steen/Zayn/Neville against Team Cena? That would be immense.


Until Cena wins. Since there's not going to be a WWE title match they will want Cena to look good before facing Brock. So he's winning the match at SS. Don't want to waste the future on that.


----------



## HHHbkDX

wkc_23 said:


> Punk, The Rock and Kurt Angle? :bryanlol
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Why would any of those 3 join that fucking douche in his shitty crusade? :lmao


----------



## I AM Glacier

No Brock til Rumble 
He wins there
No Brock til Mania 
wins there
Now Brock til 2019


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> I'm pretty sure if anyone is capable of bringing them together Super Cena can.


Yeah, who was I kidding? Hell Super Cena can bring Goku across as well if he gives him food.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

Mainboy said:


> CEna
> Orton
> Punk
> The Rock
> Kurt Angle


Whatever crack rock you're smoking please give me a hit of that.


----------



## Stad

Team Cena: Orton, Ambrose, The Uso's lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*Superimposes Swagger onto Team Cena in a vain attempt to get him on a PPV*


----------



## Batz

Sith Rollins said:


> No WWE Champion match at another PPV I'm guessing :duck


Not at Survivor Series, and not at TLC. He's a *maybe* for Royal Rumble ffs. fpalm


----------



## A-C-P

Cena on a team with, what I am guessing will be 4 over faces. Shall we call it team Leech?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Choke2Death said:


> No Brock at Survivor Series. Fucking stupid. Just hope they have Cena vs Brock at TLC and let Brock retain in a non-pin way to finish this once and for all. Then let face Orton challenge Brock at RR.
> 
> 
> 
> Them already making face Orton uncool. fpalm


And playing second fiddle to Cena


----------



## -XERO-

Headliner said:


> Orton joining Team Cena.


----------



## Bluewolf

Cena Orton Ambrose and Uso's. Shudder.

Kane Rollins Cesaro Miz Mizdow?


----------



## LigerJ81

Cena gonna summon his Clones from WM 25 to help at Suvivor Series


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Fucking Sandow lmfao.


----------



## NyQuil

Bigg Hoss said:


> Bet's for Team Cena?


Cena
Orton
Two Usos
Roman Reigns in a "shock" return


----------



## wacka

What is worse than Cena fighting team Authority, Reigns joining Cena to fight them


----------



## Headliner

Wow how can they give these jobber entrances.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Wyatt/Ambrose will be a singles match at SS.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

GOATDow


----------



## Even Flow

MIZ & MIZDOW :mark:


----------



## The True Believer

Damien Mizdow! :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley

Wonder if anyone will join the Authority to replace Orton. I nominate Luke Harper. Fancy suit with the mangy beard and hair.


----------



## SpeedStick

Twins vs Twins


----------



## Panzer

Did the WWE enter some kind of legal contract where they can't strip Lesnar of the title?


----------



## ShieldOfJustice

NyQuil said:


> Cena
> Orton
> Two Usos
> Roman Reigns in a "shock" return


I'm guessing Ambrose will be on it. Unless he has a solo match against Bray Wyatt.


----------



## KaineSpawnX

Michael Cole trying to ruin the illusion of Mizdow. Still real to me, damn it!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

So, let me get this shit straight... bringing in the future and replacing the stale cunt who's been on top for 10 goddamn years is something the fans are supposed to be _against_? I mean, the heels are the ones who said it, so I'm assuming that we're not meant to like that. We're not supposed to want anything new.

Fuck me this company is retarded.


----------



## Bret Hart

The Creative Team everytime Vince comes to spoil the plans.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Miz continually overlooked :booklel




:booklel:booklel:booklel


----------



## Chan Hung

I'm loving the comedic performance by DAMIEN SANDOW!!!! (Y) (Y) (Y)


----------



## Batz

Headliner said:


> Orton joining Team Cena.


----------



## ironcladd1

An unsolicited Uso chant? Wow. :cool2


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

You know what guys, after this promo tonight, I like Cena.

I realize I was wrong to be tired of him, and guys like us should all be on board with Cena now, because ya he's been here a long time, ya he isn't that talented, but he says he fights for us, so how can you not like him?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

wacka said:


> What is worse than Cena fighting team Authority, Reigns joining Cena to fight them


This is like asking what's worse diabeetus or peeing out a kidney stone.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> You know what guys, after this promo tonight, I like Cena.
> 
> I realize I was wrong to be tired of him, and guys like us should all be on board with Cena now, because ya he's been here a long time, ya he isn't that talented, but he says he fights for us, so how can you not like him?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

LigerJ81 said:


> Cena gonna summon his Clones from WM 25 to help at Suvivor Series


It's been 20 years since Doink and his clowns. About time for a rehash


----------



## hbgoo1975

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> So, let me get this shit straight... bringing in the future and replacing the stale cunt who's been on top for 10 goddamn years is something the fans are supposed to be _against_? I mean, the heels are the ones who said it, so I'm assuming that we're not meant to like that. We're not supposed to want anything new.
> 
> Fuck me this company is retarded.


Yeah! They need a stupid group of ******** who sing a rock song to rally the fans around John Cena!


----------



## Headliner

:lmao at Sandow going to lay down next to him. Great stuff.


----------



## NyQuil

Always need to dive out of the ring.

Every.
Fucking.
Match.


----------



## A-C-P

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> So, let me get this shit straight... bringing in the future and replacing the stale cunt who's been on top for 10 goddamn years is something the fans are supposed to be _against_? I mean, the heels are the ones who said it, so I'm assuming that we're not meant to like that. We're not supposed to want anything new.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck me this company is retarded.



They have been going that route lately, when they changed from ignoring the boos for Cena. And switched the message to those who boo Cena are stupid.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Mizdow did a terrible impersonation of the Miz there. He actually caught someone doing a high flying bump on him. Everyone knows Miz never does that.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Sandow getting dem pops and continuing to prove why he's God-tier. :dance

FLYIN' USOS EVERYWHERE, MYGULL!!!


----------



## Shentenza

Mizdow! Push him to the limit :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> So, let me get this shit straight... bringing in the future and replacing the stale cunt who's been on top for 10 goddamn years is something the fans are supposed to be _against_? I mean, the heels are the ones who said it, so I'm assuming that we're not meant to like that. We're not supposed to want anything new.
> 
> Fuck me this company is retarded.


haha..we are supposed to cheer for the SAME OL' SHIT :dance3


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Uso crazy is the dumbest fucking thing ever Cole.


----------



## wkc_23

*Official LOLCENAWINS Discussion Thread - 10/27/14*

"Uso crazy" :cole

Fuck off, Cole


----------



## jcmmnx

Uso crazy..........for watching this shit. Someone let me know when Bray or Ambrose comes out.


----------



## Xiao

Fuck off Cole you total shithouse.


----------



## Even Flow

Raw's only been back from the ad break for like 2 mins, and now it's taking another one :lol


----------



## World's Best

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> You know what guys, after this promo tonight, I like Cena.
> 
> I realize I was wrong to be tired of him, and guys like us should all be on board with Cena now, because ya he's been here a long time, ya he isn't that talented, but he says he fights for us, so how can you not like him?


You're completely right. It is so admirable how he's the only one in the company who does charity and works hard.


----------



## Natecore

THESE GUYS SMILE!!!!! THEY ARE AWFUL!!!!!


----------



## kariverson

Maybe Cena will just be a coach on his team, and fight Bork afterall.


----------



## MCBLCTS

We should all appreciate how good The Miz is.


----------



## Panzer

Why do the Uso's wrestle with their shirts on? Are they self conscious of their bodies or something? It just looks so damn tacky because it looks out of place.


----------



## all in all...

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> This is like asking what's worse diabeetus or peeing out a kidney stone.


eh, at least once you piss out the kidney stone, you never have to see it again


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> So, let me get this shit straight... bringing in the future and replacing the stale cunt who's been on top for 10 goddamn years is something the fans are supposed to be _against_? I mean, the heels are the ones who said it, so I'm assuming that we're not meant to like that. We're not supposed to want anything new.
> 
> Fuck me this company is retarded.


The 2 marbles in Vince's head have stopped rolling


----------



## Vårmakos

johnny nitro confirmed for team authority


----------



## trademarklas

Sandow turning water into wine.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Panzer said:


> Why do the Uso's wrestle with their shirts on? Are they self conscious of their bodies or something? It just looks so damn tacky because it looks out of place.


Same reason as Reigns.


----------



## Natecore

jcmmnx said:


> Uso crazy..........for watching this shit. Someone let me know when Bray or Ambrose comes out.


I know man. Who wants to watch a good tag team and a fun, emerging gimmick. Fuck this!


----------



## SP103

Sometimes you just wish some asshole would jump the barricade grab the mic and say "What about the fucking 30 day compete rule".


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

On the app, Miz just tagged in Sandow to a big pop. Then told Sandow to tag him back in to major heat. :lmao


----------



## wkc_23

trademarklas said:


> Sandow turning water into wine.



Doesn't he always? GOATdow.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hbgoo1975

I'm not watching that show.


----------



## KaineSpawnX

wkc_23 said:


> "Uso crazy" :cole
> 
> Fuck off, Cole


He knows he "already said it a shitload of times," but he hears voices in his head. They council him. They may or may not understand.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

NyQuil said:


> Always need to dive out of the ring.
> 
> Every.
> Fucking.
> Match.


A little properly done high-flying never hurts, since it adds a bit of adrenaline to the match.


----------



## KingLobos

lmfao Sandow


----------



## BruceLeGorille

OK WHEN ARE WE GOING TO HAVE YOU KNOW THE TWO GUYS THAT ENDED THE PPV LAS NIGHT


----------



## Even Flow

Panzer said:


> Why do the Uso's wrestle with their shirts on? Are they self conscious of their bodies or something? It just looks so damn tacky because it looks out of place.


Gotta sell dat merch.


----------



## THANOS

Lame crowd tonight, loud for the most part, but cheering the stale characters has never been something I personally like to see. To each their own though.


----------



## A-C-P

So I assume Orton will be on team Cena.

Let's evaluate, last week Cena called Orton a dumbass and irrelevant for the past 12 years.

Another possible partner for Cena, The Big Show. A person who Cena has feuded with in number of time, prolly only second to Orton.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

RAWs are like house shows that gets aired. Same shit different Monday.


----------



## Goldusto

BruceLeGorille said:


> OK WHEN ARE WE GOING TO HAVE YOU KNOW THE TWO GUYS THAT ENDED THE PPV LAS NIGHT


half time, you kjnow the only where people watch


----------



## Bubba Chuck

These tweets :maury


----------



## Bret Hart

Exactly how the Creative Meeting goes before they have to re-write.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Panzer said:


> Did the WWE enter some kind of legal contract where they can't strip Lesnar of the title?


No. You see, when they have to do something that wasn't in their plans in the first place (like giving Bryan the title), they strip him and move on without a second thought. They need the title on TV!

But when it's actually something they've planned? They don't care.

Understand, the people that work for WWE are stupid, egocentric and incompetent. They're _always_ right... The fans are just too dumb to realize it.


----------



## The Ice King

"If John asked me to suck on his wee wee I'd do it in a heart beat!" :lawler


----------



## Vårmakos

I CNT TELL WHO IS WHO IN THIS MATCH


----------



## KaineSpawnX

BruceLeGorille said:


> OK WHEN ARE WE GOING TO HAVE YOU KNOW THE TWO GUYS THAT ENDED THE PPV LAS NIGHT


----------



## HHHbkDX

A-C-P said:


> So I assume Orton will be on team Cena.
> 
> Let's evaluate, last week Cena called Orton a dumbass and irrelevant for the past 12 years.
> 
> Another possible partner for Cena, The Big Show. A person who Cena has feuded with in number of time, prolly only second to Orton.


Orton to Cena: You good guy? I good guy now? Authority bad guys? We fight them.

WWE is rudimentary bullshit.


----------



## Panzer

Even Flow said:


> Gotta sell dat merch.


Even Cena takes off the merch before a match. Just saying.


----------



## Kabraxal

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> So, let me get this shit straight... bringing in the future and replacing the stale cunt who's been on top for 10 goddamn years is something the fans are supposed to be _against_? I mean, the heels are the ones who said it, so I'm assuming that we're not meant to like that. We're not supposed to want anything new.
> 
> Fuck me this company is retarded.


To Vince that is what it is... but I think the way HHH was talking it was a subtle dig at Vince and Cena. The more they talk the more like wrestling fans HHH/Steph sound like for some reason. They are just calling out the stupid shit left and right.


----------



## birthday_massacre

THANOS said:


> Lame crowd tonight, loud for the most part, but cheering the stale characters has never been something I personally like to see. To each their own though.


at least they are cheering for something lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Panzer said:


> Even Cena takes off the merch before a match. Just saying.


But Cena keeps his tough guy wrist bands on.

:cena4


----------



## SP103

This boggles the mind.. They SAID. THEY SAID winner of Orton/Cena got a title shot AT SURVIVOR SERIES. They said it multiple times. Now that match won't happen? So why, or how, does WWE fuck that up? Did Brock just say "No not going to do that"? 

Lesnar runs this fucking place? No wonder Punk quit and Kevin Steen is nowhere to be found.


----------



## KuritaDavion

A-C-P said:


> So I assume Orton will be on team Cena.
> 
> Let's evaluate, last week Cena called Orton a dumbass and irrelevant for the past 12 years.
> 
> Another possible partner for Cena, The Big Show. A person who Cena has feuded with in number of time, prolly only second to Orton.


I assume it'll be Henry and Show at the ppv so they're out, as are Bray and Ambrose. If they have a divas tag, Rusev killing someone and tag title match I could see Dolph on Team Cena or people like that.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Not interested in this.


----------



## World's Best

LAWLER trying to mediate that conversation by saying "come on guys let's focus on the WWE?"

The same motherfucker who always goes off on fail joke tangents minus a punch line? The same motherfucker who can't even hear crowd chants correctly?

:done


----------



## BruceLeGorille

Goldusto said:


> half time, you kjnow the only where people watch


Isn't half time like... now?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

This crowd is fucking white hot for them faces :lol

Uso's are oooooooover.


----------



## Reaper

This match has gone on far too long. They need to end it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

ShowStopper said:


> :cena4


Da Face of the company Look!


----------



## wkc_23

Is anyone thinking that Bryan will make a surprise return and join cena's team against the authority? I mean, they could just tell people he needs another surgery just to throw everyone off.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## I AM Glacier

Haven't looked at my TV in 10 minutes
look over and see Usos 

oh yeah thats why


----------



## A-C-P

Ok so Team Mizdow needs a tag title run


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*People complain about "Uso crazy!"*

*Conveniently forget "Jamaican me crazy, Kofi!"*

It's not that cringey of a catchphrase like you lot make it out to be, but cry some more anyway, haters. :duck


----------



## Headliner

Seen that a mile away. Creative.


----------



## MCBLCTS

TWIN MAGIC FUCK SAKE


----------



## SAMCRO

The Uso's are like fucking pokemon, all they can do is constantly say their name "Uso uso uso uso".


----------



## birthday_massacre

faces cheating to win?

SMH


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Good guys cheat :cole


----------



## The True Believer

So the babyfaces win with heel tactics? :aj3


----------



## Tommy-V

Nice heel tactics from the babyfaces.


----------



## wkc_23

Really, another roll up win? Fpalm


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## thingstoponder

Cheating faces. What else is new.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:lol Mizdow


----------



## Markus123

wait, the uso's are babyfaces?!


----------



## Nine99

There's a former champion in the ring.


----------



## A-C-P

So do the Usos ever pull that "twin magic" in the bedroom with Naomi?


----------



## ironcladd1

Uso Bad!!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

I assumed the twin magic shit was exclusively a heel thing, but both the Usos and Los Matadores have done it multiple times as faces like...wtf???


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

I hate those corny fucking idiots. Just go a-fucking-way. Jesus.


----------



## TromaDogg

Twin Magic, that's a heel tactic right?


----------



## TheManof1000post

are the USO's heels?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Goddamn it Sandow, stop making me love you so much. :lmao


----------



## XDarkholmeX

They show a replay of them cheating lol.


----------



## Prayer Police

Ziggler is not gonna join Cena. He can't be buried any further.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Ziggler in Team Cena.


----------



## cavs25

Ziggler is already there hahahaha


----------



## HHHbkDX

I called that cunt joining team Cena. Ziggler's bitch number 1.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

C'mon, Swagger on team Cena, please...I need him on a PPV goddammit.


----------



## wkc_23

Time to hear some more botched lines by hogan, brother!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ice King

You hear that kids???
"It may be highly illegal but it's highly effective! Hit that pipe!" :cole
Verbatim what he said, I promise.


----------



## LigerJ81

Hey Dolph remember when I drop shit on ya, by the way can you help me out at SS? :cena3


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

I've never understood why people care about who gets cheered.

At least someone is enjoying this show. Why should I begrudge these people their joy? Life is hard. Realizing that some people aren't completely miserable like I am helps me feel better.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

There's the handshake that signifies Ziggler's swift elimination at Survivor Series


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

Cena & Ziggler making up after 2012 (or whatever year it was)??


----------



## hou713

Stop acting like that was a heel thing, it was used for a comedic win, that's a face thing. When used for comedic effect, faces using heel moves is a face thing. You guys know this, Eddie Guerrero perfected this.


----------



## Headliner

If Ziggler joins Team Cena, he'll be the first one eliminated.


----------



## Lok

Ziggs on the team eh?


----------



## A-C-P

Oh another possible Team Cena member, Ziggler who only 2 years ago, Cena literally dumped crap on.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

if ziggler is one cena's team, it means we don't get an ic title match at the ppv. that's how badly they need new stars.


----------



## SideTableDrawer

All the mid-carders Cena talks to should tell Cena that he stands in the way of them getting a main-event push so go fuck yourself.


----------



## Panzer

Things are so bad right now that no one can even get excited about Hulk Hogan making an appearance. That's sad.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

LigerJ81 said:


> Hey Dolph remember when I drop shit on ya, by the way can you help me out at SS? :cena6


"Hey Dolph, remember when I kicked out of your finisher like 5 times in one match like a year ago?"

:cena4


----------



## Dopeeey

Ziggler would be a great edition to da team


----------



## Reaper

Lolling my ass off at all those people who thought that Ambrose vs Wyatt was going to get any promo time. Haha. Told you guys that this is shaping up to be a third string program at best and we would be lucky to see it getting justice. The WWE is all about the re-establishing the status quo in 2014 and they won't be changing it for anyone.


----------



## DG89

Seeing as there's no clear-cut, stand out tag title contenders. How about for Survivor Series they do a tag team turmoil match with:

Goldust/Stardust
Uso's
Rybaxel
Los Matadores
Adam Rose and the Bunny (revealed to be Darren Young)
Slator Gator


----------



## wacka

Cena's asking Nikki's former boyfriend to save his ass


----------



## witchblade000

A-C-P said:


> So do the Usos ever pull that "twin magic" in the bedroom with Naomi?


Naomi: "Damn Jimmy, you recovered quickly." 

Jey as Jimmy: "Well, you know how I do girl."


----------



## Markus123

'Hey Ziggs, remember that interview where you shit on me? Well fancy helping me out?'


----------



## TromaDogg

The Ice King said:


> You hear that kids???
> "It may be highly illegal but it's highly effective! Hit that pipe!" :cole
> Verbatim what he said, I promise.


:lol


----------



## Bret Hart

You buried me but it's alright, I'll help you


----------



## I AM Glacier

Cena and Ziggler weren't talking about Survivor Series but were swapping Nikki Bella sex stories


----------



## pjc33

LOL Cena just walking around backstage trying to recruit guys for his team, like he's trying to find guys to play a game of pickup basketball.


----------



## wkc_23

Bigg Hoss said:


> C'mon, Swagger on team Cena, please...I need him on a PPV goddammit.



Lol ah, maybe. It won't surprise me of he did.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Well lemmee tell you something broller! Susan G Komen.....broller....fight cancer broller...whatcha gonna doo when Susan G Komen runs wald on yoo


----------



## Bubba Chuck

ShowStopper said:


> "Hey Dolph, remember when I kicked out of your finisher like 5 times in one match like a year ago?"
> 
> :cena4


And it only took one AA to finish Dolph :cuss:


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

wacka said:


> Cena's asking Nikki's former boyfriend to save his ass


Cena being Cena.


----------



## BruceLeGorille

Where is Jack Swagger? You know the super over good in the ring 6foot 8 former amateur wrestling champ nice looking SUPER FUKKIN OVER guy who is like super over? Oh yeah rite we don't care, we had interview of "da look" guy


----------



## TheLooseCanon

"I know your buried because of me, but....."


----------



## KuritaDavion

hou713 said:


> Stop acting like that was a heel thing, it was used for a comedic win, that's a face thing. When used for comedic effect, faces using heel moves is a face thing. You guys know this, Eddie Guerrero perfected this.


Yeah but Eddie blatantly said he did it. It was in his theme music. 



> Things are so bad right now that no one can even get excited about Hulk Hogan making an appearance. That's sad.


It's Hogan in 2014. He's going to shill something. Why would you get excited about that?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

This commercial about Tyson's new show competing with the 9.99 commercial for most cringeworthy thing about Raw's ads.


----------



## Choke2Death

Team Authority: Rollins, Kane, Cesaro, Goldust, Stardust
Team Cena: Cena, Ziggler, the Usos, Orton

Wishful booking: Orton becomes the sole survivor and earns the right to challenge the WWE Champion at Royal Rumble. Brock defeats Cena at TLC and we finally get what we hoped for yesterday.


----------



## bonkertons

Slednecks...yay


----------



## A-C-P

Team Leech starting off well Dolph is definitely one of the 4 most over faces on the roster.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Ziggler about to suffer that work.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Kane with this acting workshop.


----------



## DG89

Reaper said:


> Lolling my ass off at all those people who thought that Ambrose vs Wyatt was going to get any promo time. Haha. Told you guys that this is shaping up to be a third string program at best and we would be lucky to see it getting justice. The WWE is all about the re-establishing the status quo in 2014 and they won't be changing it for anyone.



Yeah, it's not like they have top segments at the top of every hour. And there's 3 chances to do that, and it's not like there's a clear-cut defined space of having Ambrose/cesaro as the 2nd top of the hour segment with a ambrose/wyatt promo afterwards/ after the cena segment but before the main event.

Come on guys, I know you're smarks but show some fucking common sense!


----------



## KingLobos

Kane :eyeroll


----------



## cavs25

A report going around :maury
I fucking can't


----------



## BruceLeGorille

Ziggler is 2014 John Morrison


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Ya so lets put popular guys like Ziggler with Cena.

Fuck.


----------



## World's Best

ac

Kane stahp. Please Kane, stahp. PG Kane :lmao


----------



## I AM Glacier

THERES A RUMOR GOING AROUND YOUVE BEEN TALKING TO JOHN CENA


You mean when it was shown on camera 3 minutes ago?


----------



## Even Flow

GET LOST HULK


----------



## TheLooseCanon

A report: TV show


----------



## RyanPelley

LMAO.


----------



## birthday_massacre

This Hogan program will have 9.99 botches


----------



## wkc_23

Is this the first time Kane and Ziggler has went one on one?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

AND NOW THERES THIS GUY -_-


----------



## thingstoponder

Mute. I can't listen to these cringetastic botch promos from Hogan.


----------



## Bret Hart

wacka said:


> Cena's asking Nikki's former boyfriend to save his ass


He needed more than 5 moves, who better to ask then the one that was banging her before.


----------



## Lok

Hulk "Stutter over my lines" Hogan!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

More like Bulk Slogan...


----------



## HHHbkDX

They need to squeeze out the last little bit of the Susan G Komen bullshit since it ends this week.


----------



## KingLobos

Hogan :larry


----------



## MCBLCTS

That theme song. :lenny


----------



## LigerJ81

The Ultimate Punishment for being near Cena, A match with Kane


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

The dreaded Hogan segment. Here we go.

I bet he will mention something about wanting to be on John Cena's team at Survivor Series, I wouldn't be surprised at all.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Pretty bad when Hogan's appearances don't even get a primetime spot on the Monday Night RAW schedule anymore.


----------



## Revil Fox

SP103 said:


> This boggles the mind.. They SAID. THEY SAID winner of Orton/Cena got a title shot AT SURVIVOR SERIES. They said it multiple times. Now that match won't happen? So why, or how, does WWE fuck that up? Did Brock just say "No not going to do that"?
> 
> Lesnar runs this fucking place? No wonder Punk quit and Kevin Steen is nowhere to be found.


They didn't actually. I'm not even sure they ever actually said it was a #1 contender's match. Just that the winner would receive a future opportunity at the title.


----------



## ironcladd1

Dolph just shit himself.


----------



## KaineSpawnX

birthday_massacre said:


> This Hogan program will have 9.99 botches


Launching the WWE Universe here at the Silverdome!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Lies JBL. We're here because of Vince McMahon


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

"IT'S GREAT TO BE HERE IN ST. ANTHONY, TEXAS, BROTHERS."


----------



## Shentenza

Pastamania is running wild!


----------



## SP103

When i come crashing down I see Randy and do lines...


----------



## The One Man Gang

WELL LET ME SELL YOU SOMETHIN, BROTHER!

9.99


----------



## Phillies3:16

Shill hogan. SHILL.


----------



## Even Flow

Hulk goes on mute.


----------



## chargebeam

I swear if he talks about the Network...


----------



## A-C-P

*Official LOLCENAWINS Discussion Thread - 10/27/14*

"Well let me SELL you something, Brother!"


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

Sounds exactly like those sad TNA crowds that used to chant for Hogan.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

"That no good Randy Orton!"


----------



## HHHbkDX

Hey Hogan, Orton's a face now dummy.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Savage was better


----------



## trademarklas

Oh fuck off, Hogan.


----------



## cmiller4642

Hogan getting paid to pander about Cena


----------



## Kevin_McAdams

fuck you Hogan for promoting Cena.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg

I can't stand WWE's pathetic attempt to mock Hulk with this.

It's pathetic how Cena and Orton are called all time greats while Foley, Rock and Hogan have been on in the past month, and Goldust and the NAO have been tag team Champions, in 2014. They're just "Hall of Famers".


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Hahahahaha of course this is what he talks about in his promo.


----------



## cavs25

:floyd1


----------



## ShieldOfJustice

"win back -his- WWE Title, Jack."


----------



## BruceLeGorille

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO THIS IS TOO MUCH JDBGZSQIUCDGZEQAIUODGBXZIYV FUCK THIS COMPANY HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA OMG HOGAN OMG THIS IS TOO MUCH OMG


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Did Hogan just call Cena "my champion"?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

OMG, it's about this SHIT again???????????


----------



## Trifektah

Fucking hell.

Just the fact that Vince makes these legends go out and kiss Cena's ass makes me sick.


----------



## I AM Glacier

Using Hogan to sell Cena is where I draw the line
Fuck this company


----------



## TheAbsentOne

I can't cringe hard enough at Hogan acting like a shill for Cena.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Dunno what's more tragic: Hogan's minitron littered with that Susan G. Komen garbage and him actually saying "Komenmania" or him having his lips still super glued to John Boy's ass cheeks. :\


----------



## wkc_23

The 10th cheap pop for SA tonite. Make it fucking stop.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A-C-P

Really, "That Stinky Beast"?

:brock2


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Jackbrotherdude :hogan2


----------



## Nine99

What are the odds we actually get a Kane squash match? Ya know to make a point to the roster not to join Cena? Just a thought.


----------



## Insomnia




----------



## MCBLCTS

I fucking love Hogan, bring him on every week please.


----------



## bmp487

Ohshit this is in San Antonio? Why isn't HBK out there instead of Hogan?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

No matter how many legends you get to lick his butthole, Cena will never be cheered by the majority of live crowds. 

And now he's going on about WWE's bogus cancer awareness crap. It's all PR shit to make themselves look good.


----------



## djkhaled

i cant cringe hard enough when hogan talks in general, he fucking is cringe-worthy


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

He could at least use the word 'sister' during this month.


----------



## AbareKiller

The original GOAT has turned into this, stay away Austin, save your legacy....


----------



## World's Best

Hogan is a shell of his former self. All he does now is make Raw appearances to plug something.


----------



## The Ice King

cavs25 said:


> A report going around :maury
> I fucking can't


This had me rolling! :lmao

Hogan sucking dat Cena D like usual. 

I can't believe they just use Hogan for this stuff. 
You think he's proud of that? 
They'll find something for him to sale next month and the month after,
it's really sad......


The WWE UniverseMania! Watch out! :lmao


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

TheGMofGods said:


> Did Hogan just call Cena "my champion"?


HAHAHAHAHA I know that part was hilariously horrible. What a joke.


----------



## HHHbkDX

chosequin said:


>


Brock is one of the GOATs :lmao


----------



## thingstoponder

Reaper said:


> Lolling my ass off at all those people who thought that Ambrose vs Wyatt was going to get any promo time. Haha. Told you guys that this is shaping up to be a third string program at best and we would be lucky to see it getting justice. The WWE is all about the re-establishing the status quo in 2014 and they won't be changing it for anyone.


It'll be last or close to the end, that's a good thing....


----------



## The One Man Gang

SAME OL SHIT SAME OL SHIT


----------



## A-C-P

bmp487 said:


> Ohshit this is in San Antonio? Why isn't HBK out there instead of Hogan?



HBK refused to slobber over Cena :draper2


----------



## Reaper

DG89 said:


> Yeah, it's not like they have top segments at the top of every hour. And there's 3 chances to do that, and it's not like there's a clear-cut defined space of having Ambrose/cesaro as the 2nd top of the hour segment with a ambrose/wyatt promo afterwards/ after the cena segment but before the main event.
> 
> Come on guys, I know you're smarks but show some fucking common sense!


Common sense? You're the one lacking it if you think that the show openers and the show closers and the one's that get the promos aren't the real focal points of the show. 

The fact that the WWE hasn't done a Wyatt /Ambrose promo segment today means that they don't even consider that important. They'll do it. I'm pissed that it isn' getting the focus it deserves. 

That Ambrose shouldn't be a second string midcard act right now. He should be getting top 2 billing.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

that's it.


----------



## KakeRock

Stinky Beast :brock


----------



## Dubbletrousers

This crowd boos Cena when he comes out, cheers him during his promo, now they're booing him again. Geniuses.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

"You know, Brother, I introduced Randy to Deca and nailed Elizabeth for the first time... right here in San Antonio!"


----------



## Chan Hung

Wow Hogan, just please get the FUCK off the TV...he's just a lame walking old ass advertisement now fpalm


----------



## BruceLeGorille




----------



## Phillies3:16

And that's what hogans legacy has become.


----------



## KingLobos

uttahere


----------



## wacka

is it just me or Hogan sounds so not interested in what he is saying


----------



## King187

Even Hulk can't get Cena over. Damn.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Yeah okay, get this shit outta here.

ut


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Hogan is making me not want to support the fight against Breast Cancer.


----------



## Pronk25

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> No matter how many legends you get to lick his butthole, Cena will never be cheered by the majority of live crowds.
> 
> *And now he's going on about WWE's bogus cancer awareness crap. It's all PR shit to make themselves look good.*


Welcome to corporate America.


----------



## Ironman Match

Did anyone noticed the little mistake on that fitness article? It says something like "training for the the smackdown" on the title

Oh my god, the hogan movement invades raw!!! Pytons! Pytons! Silverdome! 9.99


----------



## HHHbkDX

Fuck you Hogan. NWO Hogan is rolling over in his grave right now.


----------



## onlytoview

What the hell. 

Thank god this ends after this week


----------



## SpeedStick

A-C-P said:


> HBK refused to slobber over Cena :draper2


its not about Cena its about cancer


----------



## ironcladd1

This shit is getting really, really old.


----------



## I AM Glacier

in b4 Cena comes out and AA's all the ladies with cancer for having their own spotlight


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

I don't watch wrestling for this. I'm sorry, but I don't give a single fuck who that offends, there's a time and a place and this isn't it.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Imagine someone like Warrior or Savage doing this promo.


----------



## Trifektah

There are at least two titties on those cancer survivors that I would personally master.


----------



## Nine99

Hogan heel turn, clothesline and big boot all the ladies in the ring.


----------



## bjnelson19705

What is going on?


----------



## Stad

This is awful.


----------



## Chan Hung

ughh..sometimes Raw is so fucking cringeworthy LOL


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Impromptu battle royal featuring Hogan and the survivors :mark:


----------



## MCBLCTS

:applause :applause :applause :applause :applause


----------



## BruceLeGorille




----------



## DG89

Reaper said:


> Common sense? You're the one lacking it if you think that the show openers and the show closers and the one's that get the promos aren't the real focal points of the show.
> 
> The fact that the WWE hasn't done a Wyatt /Ambrose promo segment today means that they don't even consider that important.


YOU'RE ONLY HALFWAY THROUGH THE SHOW!!!!!!!


THERE'S STILL AN HOUR AND A HALF LEFT OF RAW!!!!

Jesus titty fucking christ...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Officially worse than New Generation era, don't give a fuck.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Z. Kusano said:


> Jackbrotherdude :hogan2


BrotherJackDude = My username if I ever become a premium / lifetime member. I'm super cereal when I say that.


----------



## RatedR10

Hogan is the definition of useless.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg

Hulk Hogan is still a more believable (sized) Champion and a better talker than most of the active roster.


----------



## cmiller4642

Bo Dallas should troll Cena


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

I get this and it's nice and cute, but it could have been on the app or off air.


----------



## KuritaDavion

The survivors are having fun in the ring, so whatever.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:nowords


----------



## Even Flow

Time to BOLIEVE.


----------



## A-C-P

Irony?

Hogan's segment attempting to fight cancer gave me cancer I think


----------



## Jerichoholic274

bo dallas is legit hideous.


----------



## 3ddie93

pointless segment


----------



## Simply Flawless

Ha crowd booed when Hogan said Cena beat Orton:mark:


----------



## Vårmakos

i cannot wait for gifs of this segment

cancer tits :yum:


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Wyatt to squash his bro!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

SpeedStick said:


> its not about Cena *its about cancer*


So it is about Cena then?


----------



## [email protected]

its ryback


----------



## RyanPelley

Thank god. Now someone genuinely inspirational.


----------



## SP103

Halloween 2 is on AMC and less people are dying on that channel than USA Network.


----------



## SideTableDrawer

Was Bo Dallas sleepwalking?


----------



## Terminator GR

SpeedStick said:


> its not about Cena its about cancer


So its about cena


----------



## Bret Hart

Trifektah said:


> There are at least two titties on those cancer survivors that I would personally master.


Other than the Asian....Who?


----------



## RiCkeH

..This fucking guy..


----------



## kokepepsi

fpalm
that was so bad
But can't hate on breast cancer awareness without being called a misogynist

Remember guys to check your balls every morning
:ti


----------



## Joseph92

You know what's sad, after this cancer thing is over we will probably not hear from Hulk until the next WWE cause comes up.


----------



## Empress

wacka said:


> is it just me or Hogan sounds so not interested in what he is saying


I got the same impression too.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

BruceLeGorille said:


>


You leave those women alone dammit :vince3

They make me money dammit :vince2


----------



## p862011

the pandering this company does i swear


----------



## -XERO-

HHHbkDX said:


> Fuck you Hogan. NWO Hogan is rolling over in his grave right now.


----------



## Phaedra

FEED ME MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol. yay.


----------



## The Ice King

BruceLeGorille said:


>






























This gif is perfection to every show. 
Nearly every segment tonight deserves this gif. 
It's perfect. So perfect....


----------



## Banez

Hogans harem has grown


----------



## I AM Glacier

At least it's the last week of October.
Maybe they'll use Hogan to sell Thanksgiving next month.


----------



## gamegenie

WWE still playing old Hulk Hogan theme like it's 1987 . 

WWE is not worthy of the Hollywood Hogan theme.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

Empress said:


> I got the same impression too.


Hogans interested in his end of the month paycheck.


----------



## Reaper

TheGMofGods said:


> Hogan is making me not want to support the fight against Breast Cancer.


That's actually not a bad thing. There are many, many underfunded diseases out there that need more attention.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Hogan's probably happier than anyone that October is over. He doesn't have to do anymore of these fucking promos.


----------



## TromaDogg

:vince3 Go out there and say John Cena is the GOAT

:hogan2 Hell no, BROTHER!

:vince$ :vince$

:hogan2 MY champion Cena is the greatest champion who ever lived, BROTHER!


----------



## Dopeeey

All right Bo is up next, that is dope


----------



## cavs25

So who debuts here?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

It's Bo!!!


----------



## safc-scotty

Ryback to answer the open challenge?


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

The only good thing on the show to this point was Orton in the opening segment.


----------



## [email protected]

lets get ready for THE BIG GUY


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Ryback to return and kill Bo. Calling it.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice

I AM Glacier said:


> At least it's the last week of October.
> Maybe they'll use Hogan to sell Thanksgiving next month.


:hogan2 "and tonight's turkey on a pole match is brought to you by my friends at Butterball, jack."


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

wacka said:


> is it just me or Hogan sounds so not interested in what he is saying


It's impossible for Hogan to be interested in anything that doesn't involve him in some prominent way. If he can't benefit or profit from something, it's hard to make him care. It's just how he's wired. He's narcissism personified.

To be fair, he was also a way bigger draw in his day than Cena could ever dream of being. That ego is earned and justified, IMO, even if I don't love the person behind it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Bo Dallas with a Del Rio crowd reaction


----------



## birthday_massacre

Bo Dallas should beat Russev


----------



## RatedR10

The Big Guy please


----------



## KingLobos

Lillian Garcia can still get it as far as I'm concerned. Dayum.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Bo comes out to crickets? Even though his last name is Dallas and they're in San Antonio tonight? Fuck this city and its non-BO-lieving heathens. :jay


----------



## HHHbkDX

Ryback :mark:


----------



## gamegenie

Crash Holly has taken on Bo Dallas' challenge


----------



## cmiller4642

HOLY FUCK


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

That crowd reaction.


----------



## Mainboy

:mark:


----------



## Even Flow

RYBACK!!!


----------



## trademarklas

birthday_massacre said:


> Bo Dallas should beat Russev


----------



## BruceLeGorille

RYBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK


----------



## KaineSpawnX

This is what marking out feels like.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

WHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA????


YYYYEEEEESSSSS HE'S BACCCCKKKKKK!!!!!


----------



## A-C-P

*Official LOLCENAWINS Discussion Thread - 10/27/14*

The Big Guy!


----------



## Vårmakos

FEED

ME

MORE


----------



## Headliner

THE BIG GUY IS BACK AS A FACE.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

THE BIG GUYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Lok

Da' big guy is BACK!


----------



## chargebeam

WHAT


----------



## birthday_massacre

UGH this loser Ryback is back

SIGHBACK


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## LigerJ81

It's Feeding Time


----------



## -XERO-

*YAAAAAS!*


----------



## Tommy-V

HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stone Hot

The Big Guy is back!!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

DA BIG GUY


----------



## Batz

Oh daaaym! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## witchblade000

Yes Ryback!


----------



## bjnelson19705

Ryback is back


----------



## AbareKiller

hmm not much of a pop


----------



## MCBLCTS

YESSSSSS IM MARKING OUT


----------



## kariverson

Dem Lilian Garcia legs


----------



## KuritaDavion

:lmao And it's like his heel run never happened.


----------



## killacamt

well look whos back...


----------



## onlytoview

Oh yes. Da big guy


----------



## Bubba Chuck

is back


----------



## theatb

He's baaaaaaaack!


----------



## Roman Empire

Yeah Ryback!


----------



## Kevin_McAdams

THAT POP :mark:


----------



## Markus123

The big guys back!


----------



## Trifektah

THE BIG GUY!!!!!!


----------



## Bret Hart

ShowStopper said:


> Hogan's probably happier than anyone that October is over. He doesn't have to do anymore of these fucking promos.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Ryback>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Reigns


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Ryback's singlet looks cool. Looks like it would be if he joined the nWo, but it looks cool.


----------



## The Ice King

YYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!


----------



## RyanPelley

THE BIG GUY!


----------



## Joseph92

So I guess the Mark Henry/Bo Dallas feud is over before it even got started.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

YAAASSS!!! :mark:


----------



## RatedR10

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Snapdragon

Randomly brning back the Feed Me More


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

You know things are bad when a Ryback return has me mildly enthused...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

THE BIG GUY :mark:


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan

FEED ME MORE, STUPID!!!


----------



## Conor?

THE FUCKING BIG GUY FUCK YES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Hirstwah23

THE BIG GUY:mark:


----------



## Arcade

The Big Guy!


----------



## SP103

Maybe Mike Tyson can find Fandango on his first episode of his Mystery series.


----------



## Even Flow

Thank fuck he's not with Axel.


----------



## Natecore

THE BIG GUY!!!!


----------



## King Gimp

Fuck yes.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow




----------



## ShieldOfJustice

I'm not a Ryback fan, but he is bigger and more charismatic than Reigns. He deserves a push ahead of Reigns.


----------



## BruceLeGorille

EL HOMBRE GRANDE :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mainboy

Ryback to get another push.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

THE BIG GUY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


YESSSSSSSS



YYESSSSS GODDAMNIT!!!

Curtis Axel died for our sins.


----------



## hou713

Face Ryback is back! :mark:

Feed Me More is back :mark:


----------



## ironcladd1

Ryback got his catchphrase back


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

FEED ME MORE


----------



## Reaper

Bo-rial coming up.


----------



## cmiller4642

Ryback should face Lesnar at the Royal Rumble


----------



## cavs25

Aww i feel good for the big guy


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Ryback is more over than Reigns.


----------



## bonkertons

Really want to see a return of the dominant Ryback.


----------



## TheManof1000post

and then we remember how awful Ryback moves in the ring


----------



## Pacmanboi

BIG GUY.


----------



## The True Believer

The Smarkbusters are gonna love this.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

LARIATOOO!!!


----------



## wkc_23

TheLooseCanon said:


> Ryback>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Reigns



Totally agree. Ryback is better than Reigns every aspect.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A-C-P

FINISH IT!


----------



## LKRocks

I MISSED THE BIG GUY SO MUCH


----------



## LigerJ81

Bye Bo


----------



## 3ddie93

great to see ryback back. hopefully they dont fuck it up again.


----------



## KingLobos

Ryback is one of my favorites. Should be IC champion.


----------



## Mra22

FEED ME MORE ! :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster

He's back. He'll probably lose everything that made him entertaining and interesting.


----------



## SP103

Need to set up a Russev/Ryback fued.


----------



## Tommy-V

Instantly over again! :mark:


----------



## RiCkeH

You know that the WWE is in a slow and dark place when Ryback gets the crowd on their feet.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

That yellow Hogan motherfucker lmfao.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

This crowd is white fucking hot tonight :clap


----------



## TromaDogg




----------



## zonetrooper5

Reigns aint got nothing on the BIG GUY


----------



## Kabraxal

Ooooo.. highlight of the night for me so far. Can't believe how they screwed him up a couple years ago.


----------



## gamegenie

ShieldOfJustice said:


> I'm not a Ryback fan, but he is bigger and more charismatic than Reigns. He deserves a push ahead of Reigns.


They will feed Rusev to Ryback. 


Seth Rollins will be fed to Roman Reigns. 


all will be well.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Beautiful squash


----------



## birthday_massacre

Ryback will probably be the one to beat Russev.

Not a fan of Ryback but I wouldnt mind seeing that


----------



## CoverD

ShieldOfJustice said:


> I'm not a Ryback fan, but he is bigger and more charismatic than Reigns. He deserves a push ahead of Reigns.


He just needs to get some better in ring gear...those RVD-style singlets are abysmal.


----------



## Lord Humongous

Ryback is the next big thing!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## I AM Glacier

THE BIG GUYYYY


----------



## dougfisher_05

Even advertising hogan couldn't sell out the cheap seats. 
image sharing


----------



## hou713

Put him in the ring with Brock dammit! :mark:


----------



## kokepepsi

Not a ryback fan but I enjoyed that


----------



## wacka

The best thing to happen to Ryback, is the breaking up of the Shield, no more triple powerbombs, good to see The Big Guy back


----------



## p862011

*THE BIG GUY*


----------



## A-C-P

That match is over, and so is The Big Guy


----------



## Victor Chaos

Ryback destroys Bo Dallas. That's the way it should be.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Weird... I actually kinda care about Rybacks return. I think that brief break was really what he needed. Also I guess he's face now given that they have pipped "Feed Me More" back into his entrance theme


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

birthday_massacre said:


> Ryback will probably be the one to beat Russev.
> 
> Not a fan of Ryback but I wouldnt mind seeing that


Same, but I do have a soft spot for Ryback.


----------



## Pronk25

Ryback should be a former WWE champ by now by WWE dropped the ball big time before.


----------



## KaineSpawnX

RYBACK.
RULES.


----------



## Headliner

Ok Ryback is so on Cena's team. Ambrose might face Wyatt one on one.


----------



## Reaper

And this is why I think NXT is just a revolving door for jobbers.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

ShieldOfJustice said:


> I'm not a Ryback fan, but *he is bigger and more charismatic than Reigns. He deserves a push ahead of Reigns.*


Agree with the bold. :mark: for the big guy's return.


----------



## gamegenie

calm down Michael Cole. :cole


god damn. :jr


----------



## KuritaDavion

Somewhere Curtis Axel is shedding tears.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

Vince HAS to love Ryback. If he doesn't have faith in Ryback then Vince has completely lost it.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

DEAN AND WYATT UPDATES?


----------



## Tommy-V

Just like the good old days :banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Welcome back, Ryback.


----------



## cavs25

Please don't strip away all of the big guy's personality


----------



## SoNiC007

Ryback the new Brock Lesnar. 

Crowd going wild.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Awesome that the fans are still fond of the FEED ME MORE chant. <3 For the love of Christ, DON'T FUCK HIM UP AGAIN, WWE! Give him that overdue title success ASAP!


----------



## TromaDogg

Ryback back on track.

I'm down with that.


----------



## sheepgonewild

Saving Rusev till the end, does this mean ANGLE?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Mainboy said:


> Ryback to get another push.


Yes!!! Should never have been curbed


----------



## Danjo1986

There's been a great influx in youth into the WWE but at some point Cena needs to give in and elevate one.


----------



## A-C-P

So 2 hours in and finally a mention of the scene that closed out you PPV


----------



## trademarklas

I'm not a fan of Ryback, I just love saying "THE BIG GUY"


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

I'm glad for Ryback, but no Swagger?


----------



## Shadowcran

Well, Goldberg 2 is back


----------



## BruceLeGorille

OH FINALLY THEY TALK ABOUT THE GUYS THAT FUKKIN ENDED THE FUKKIN PPV


BUT FIRST LET ME TALK ABOUT RUMANG RAINS :cole


----------



## deathslayer

Nice seeing him back, WWE is in need of faces.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Reigns already beat Seth Rollins clean. Where is the heat? Why should I care? Reigns certainly didn't... for several months, in fact.


----------



## thingstoponder

Rollins limps out to he ring and Ambrose is strutting back and forth. WHY DOESNT HE SELL DAMMIT


----------



## WWE

HEY LOOK DEAN AMBROSE IS NO SELLING but i guess its okay IM GOING TO GET SHAT ON NOW BY YOU AMBROSE FANGIRLS NOW AREN'T I im sorry


----------



## Baxter

I can't believe I'm saying this but I'm genuinely quite happy that Ryback is back (even better as a face) and I hope he gets a decent push again.


----------



## jcmmnx

Dean is just going to come out for a match like nothing happened?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Ryback, Wyatt, Ambrose, Rollins, Steen should be the future.


----------



## wkc_23

It's so good seeing Ryback back. Hopefully he gets a pretty good push.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dopeeey

That hoody on Ambrose is so Based


----------



## TyAbbotSucks




----------



## Joseph92

Lord Humongous said:


> Ryback is the next big thing!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Didn't they say that about Ryback before he wrestled Cena. Then he had a feud with Cena and they buried him.


----------



## Trivette

Hell yes Ryback is back and better than ever!!! :mark:


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Ryback!


----------



## killacamt

sheepgonewild said:


> Saving Rusev till the end, does this mean ANGLE?


I would mark the f*ck out


----------



## Bushmaster

I hope Dean will sell in his match. He didn't sell the drop on the tables last night like Seth did. Seth sold today so expecting the same from Dean.


----------



## dougfisher_05

Pronk25 said:


> Ryback should be a former WWE champ by now by WWE dropped the ball big time before.


Fucking agreed dude. I always found his act kind of cheesy but I just popped big when his music hit


----------



## BruceLeGorille

Where is jack swagger, the super over super popular 6foot 8 super over amateur wrestling champ ssuper good in the ring super over guy who is super over?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Oh look. It's Dean Ambrose, the guy who closed the PPV. Nice to see they actually remembered that... fuck's sake.


----------



## Mainboy

killacamt said:


> I would mark the f*ck out


:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

killacamt said:


> I would mark the f*ck out


Kurt is thinking of signing to TNA again.


----------



## Choke2Death

Good to hear about Ryback being back with the FEED ME MORE chants as well. He deserves a proper push this time. Wouldn't mind having him end Rusev's streak instead of LOLCENAWINS again. Then he should be IC Champion before they put him back in the main event.



Joseph92 said:


> Didn't they say that about Ryback before he wrestled Cena. Then he had a feud with Cena and they buried him.


He was already buried before the Cena feud. Kept jobbing to Punk in title matches, then jobbed to The Shield non-stop and lost to Mark Henry at WM. Cena feud was the final nail in the coffin.


----------



## SpeedStick

Don't forget about tomorrow big match


----------



## Dopeeey

TromaDogg said:


> Ryback back on track.
> 
> I'm down with that.


I like that rap about Ryback :agree:


----------



## birthday_massacre

Reaper said:


> And this is why I think NXT is just a revolving door for jobbers.


How do you figure?

Reigns (before got hurt) , Rollins, Ambrose, Russev, are all in top feuds?

Some of them will be jobbers because the WWE needs them, but guys like Zayn, Neville, Kenta, Steen and DeVitte will be stars once they get to the WWE.


----------



## bonkertons

People complaining about Dean not pacing back in forth in pain?


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Ambrose ain't limping cause crazy people don't feel pain.


----------



## SMetalWorld

Ryback's return was awesome.

For some reason, it would be more EPIC if actually The Undertaker comes back here and killed Bo Dallas. Imagine the mark moment!

Bo Dallas: "Who wants to face me? :"

DONG!!! DONG!!!

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## WWE

BruceLeGorille said:


> Where is jack swagger, the super over super popular 6foot 8 super over amateur wrestling champ ssuper good in the ring super over guy who is super over?


most likely in the locker room BECAUSE THERE IS STILL AN HOUR LEFT OF THE FUCKING SHOW


----------



## Reaper

Sith Rollins said:


> I hope Dean will sell in his match. He didn't sell the drop on the tables last night like Seth did. Seth sold today so expecting the same from Dean.


I'm beginning to think that maybe the faces are instructed to behave like supermen. It's too much of a coincidence otherwise given that all the major faces never sell anything.


----------



## Conor?

Cannot describe how happy I am to see the Big Guy back. Love him so much. Please let him have some personality though!


----------



## bjnelson19705

cmiller4642 said:


> Ryback should face Lesnar at the Royal Rumble


This.


----------



## Lord Humongous

Joseph92 said:


> Didn't they say that about Ryback before he wrestled Cena. Then he had a feud with Cena and they buried him.



Look at him and the crowd reaction he got. The guy has what it takes. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Even Flow

CESARO!!!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Can't believe people are blaming WWE for Ryback's failed push a couple of years ago when EVERYONE was saying how much he sucked as a face. Plus he was greener than the grass and couldn't cut a promo.


----------



## RiCkeH

I actually hope that Kurt Angle signs up with the WWE again.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Ambrose vs Cesaro, lets go.


----------



## The True Believer

At least Dean can pick up a clean win since The Authority will probably fuck off.


----------



## The Ice King

I'm buying that Ambrose hoodie the second I can. I haven't bought merch since Summer of Punk 
but that hoodie is just too good!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Miz the "movie star" conducting an interview :booklel You'd never see Hollywood Rock do that, especially an old midcard act like Henry


----------



## bonkertons

I expect a Dean DQ. Quick chair shot or two followed by a promo on Wyatt.


----------



## CoverD

TheLooseCanon said:


> Ryback, Wyatt, Ambrose, Rollins, Steen should be the future.


When can you start for WWE?


----------



## Shentenza

Ryback is gonna be unbeaten the next few weeks to fight Rusev at the Survivor Series.


----------



## Lord Humongous

Sadly, Cesaro has to job...what a waste. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheLooseCanon

KINGPIN said:


> At least Dean can pick up a clean win since The Authority will probably fuck off.


Wyatt run in.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Here comes the GOAT :cesaro


----------



## wacka

'Where is my push' vs Dean fuckin Ambrose


----------



## A-C-P

Seriously just end Cesaro's theme already


----------



## KuritaDavion

KINGPIN said:


> At least Dean can pick up a clean win since The Authority will probably fuck off.


But Bray won't. Right before Dean pins Cesaro the lights go out.


----------



## I AM Glacier

John Cena trying to recruit people :

Look I know I shamelessly and selfishly buried you several times 
but please be on my team


----------



## wkc_23

Orton still coked up. Man, I'm lovin it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shadowcran

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Can't believe people are blaming WWE for Ryback's failed push a couple of years ago when EVERYONE was saying how much he sucked as a face. Plus he was greener than the grass and couldn't cut a promo.


How quickly they forget. He'll be headed to midcard soon.


----------



## bjnelson19705

Hopefully this is match is MOTN.


----------



## Markus123

A-C-P said:


> Seriously just end Cesaro's theme already


it fits his booking.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Jobber entrance alert. lol


----------



## chargebeam

That theme is disgusting.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

I'm so mesmerized by Cesaro's bald head.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams

Ambrose 3:16 :mark:


----------



## bmp487

dat pop


----------



## bonkertons

Dean limping. Stop crying you pussies.


----------



## birthday_massacre

thats how you sell a HIAC injury Cena
See Ambrose limping


----------



## BruceLeGorille

dean is selling


----------



## The True Believer

Dean's got a bit of a limp.


----------



## LKRocks

Ambrose selling like a boss


----------



## Conor?

Ambrose sellin'


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Oh OK. Nice.


----------



## wkc_23

Ambrose 3:16.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bret Hart

Just realised we stil have an hour left


----------



## PirateMonkE

Dean selling last night. Cena take note.


----------



## Markus123

Ambrose is limping, don't worry people!


----------



## Reaper

Dean won't be winning. There will be more interference.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Markus123 said:


> it fits his booking.


The siren's are the ambulance coming for Cesaro's career.


----------



## FriedTofu

How long until Wyatt come out of nowhere again for the same old shit?


----------



## Lok

Dirty Dean


----------



## cavs25

Ambrose standing on top of shit lately


----------



## Joseph92

I like that intense\crazy Randy Orton!


----------



## wkc_23

Markus123 said:


> it fits his booking.



Lol spot on. Awfullllll.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I think Helen Keller created Cesaro's theme.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

WWE hoping for their "Kane debut" type of moment for Wyatt

No fucks given uttahere


----------



## DG89

Is Reaper just an absolute fucking moron? And as soon as he's proved wrong, he moves onto something else to hate?

He's like the poster boy for the IWC.


----------



## TJ Rawkfist

The big guy! I marked out. Fuck yeah!


----------



## bonkertons

God I love this guy. Please push him. Have Rollins win the title. Have Ambrose win the Rumble. Let the feud come to an end at WM. PLEASE.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

"You don't screw with Dean Ambrose"

He's right. That's creatives job.


----------



## chargebeam

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Just realised we stil have an hour left


It's okay. There's a Canadiens game tonight that just started.


----------



## Vårmakos

if harper or rowan interferes this time :mark:


----------



## King187

Very unsmarky crowd tonight. Loved Cena promo, chanted for Reigns, mostly quiet for Dean. Weird, given how hot he's been.


----------



## CoverD

When Ambrose cuts a promo...I just can't help but get a little giddy.


----------



## Headliner

This is exactly what I thought would happen.:lmao


----------



## I AM Glacier

Titty Master y u do dis to Cesaro?


----------



## BruceLeGorille

LMAO DEAN BEATING UP CESARO :mark:


----------



## cmiller4642

Fucking Ambrose


----------



## thingstoponder

What the fuck is this shit. Are they TRYING to get the crowd to not like him?


----------



## Pacmanboi

YEAHHHH AMBROSE.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

bonkertons said:


> God I love this guy. Please push him. Have Rollins win the title. Have Ambrose win the Rumble. Let the feud come to an end at WM. PLEASE.


This.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Remember guys, this is the person Hogan once vouched as a rising star in this business. Now, he's getting his head beaten in with a microphone.


----------



## Mra22

Lol Cesaro is getting owned


----------



## Reaper

Crowd is definitely not responding to Ambrose as much as we thought they would. Eerie.


----------



## Natsuke

Cya around, Antonio.







...If that is your real name.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Ambrose's strong point is mic work :heyman6


----------



## LigerJ81

That Mic Ass Whooping


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

I'm sorry, but the imagery of him beating Cesaro with the mic is fucking hilarious in the worst way possible.


----------



## bjnelson19705

Never mind.


----------



## WhyTooJay

:lol Cesaro really shouldn't have yapped about Cena/Orton.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

This is cool


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

King187 said:


> Very unsmarky crowd tonight. Loved Cena promo, chanted for Reigns, mostly quiet for Dean. Weird, given how hot he's been.


Yeah, who knew that Texas was full of gays? I thought Texas hated gays?


----------



## wkc_23

This feud is gonna be exceptional.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre

Cesero made to look like a bitch two nights in a row


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

That looks more annoying to Cesaro than it looks like it hurts lol


----------



## chargebeam




----------



## gamegenie

this is a train wreck.


----------



## Trifektah

I'm kind of over Ambrose.

I think he's talented and all but the character is becoming lame.


----------



## FriedTofu

Cesaro buried by Ambrose lulz


----------



## cmiller4642

Ambrose is going psycho and I love it


----------



## mgman

Ambrose really knows how to work the mic!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

This new Bray is gold.


----------



## Insomnia

:heyman6


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Cesaro should be bleeding, but of course, they're not allowed to do that anymore.

Sigh.


----------



## Joseph92

So no match? I would of liked to seen Ambrose vs Cesaro!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Bray and Ambrose. GOATs.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Dean Wyatt!!!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Shadowcran said:


> He'll be headed to midcard soon.


"He never left the midcard! Nobody ever leaves the midcard without my permission!"

-Vince


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Wyatt - bla bla bla

IWC - "Epic promo :mark:"


----------



## Kabraxal

Not much to be excited about with this feud to be honest... we just unceremoniously drop Rollins/Amborse and go to this for no good reason.


----------



## Irish Jet

Love Ambrose, but he needs to stop pulling the mic away suddenly at the end of sentences. I know it's part of his gimmick and he's trying to come off as unhinged but it doesn't work IMO.


----------



## I AM Glacier

Did Cesaro travel back in time and fuck Steph before Macho Man could?


----------



## Natsuke

Neckbeard.


Fedora.



...I understand now.

He's... He's one of us.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Just realised we stil have an hour left


Wow, that went by fast; that's a good sign.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

WM 31 Cesaro vs the mic 2.0 redemption angle.


----------



## Bushmaster

Reaper said:


> Crowd is definitely not responding to Ambrose as much as we thought they would. Eerie.


It was to be expected. They probably didn't know whether to cheer for him or boo him.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Run Dean!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Um, so what did he say?


----------



## gamegenie

I feel we never got closure on Cena vs Bray. Cena still has the whole world of children in his hands. 

This shit is garbage.


----------



## birthday_massacre

mgman said:


> Ambrose really knows how to work the mic!


Renee showed him how to work a mic.

:ex:


----------



## Lok

Run DEAN!


----------



## Mra22

that was creepy lol


----------



## wkc_23

Natsuke said:


> Neckbeard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fedora.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I understand now.
> 
> 
> 
> He's... He's one of us.



He's...He's part of 4chan.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cavs25

That's it?


----------



## bmp487

holyshit god-level feud incoming


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

*Re: Official LOLCENAWINS Discussion Thread - 10/27/14*



Z. Kusano said:


> Wyatt - bla bla bla
> 
> IWC - "Epic promo :mark:"


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Zero credibility. :cena3 saw to that


----------



## LKRocks

That was a fucking good promo. Holy shit Wyatt is great


----------



## kokepepsi

WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT??

fpalm


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

*Re: Official LOLCENAWINS Discussion Thread - 10/27/14*

Worried for Ambrose, crowd wasn't into that _at all_. Very underwhelming segment, Bray's promo wasn't much to write home about either...


----------



## The Ice King

I know....that...wasn't....all that we're getting.......please tell me......that is not ALL we're getting......


----------



## bonkertons

I guess Ambrose was satisfied with that rebuttal, and left the ring quietly? WTF.


----------



## BruceLeGorille

So they gave them less time than the rains interview?


----------



## Reaper

That was disjointed and a mess...


----------



## Trifektah

John Cena is the very definition of sell out.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

I AM Glacier said:


> Did Cesaro travel back in time and fuck Steph before Macho Man could?


No. Worse. He buried Cena vs Orton in an interview.


----------



## TheManof1000post

so is he still in the ring?


----------



## cmiller4642

Personal assistant=slave


----------



## PirateMonkE

Soooo... I guess we're not getting a reason for Bray attacking Ambrose


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Nikki and Brie should change their name to the "****** & the Treehugger."


----------



## deathslayer

Well I guess I'm off for tonight.


----------



## Killmonger

Nikki got a pop... Wowzers.


----------



## LigerJ81

Bella Segment


----------



## Shadowcran

Well, bathroom break time.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

fpalm

Usually I have more tolerance for the Bellas, but if I don't get Swagger, don't waste time on tv he could have been in a match on them.


----------



## gamegenie

Nikki Bella is so fine.


----------



## RyanPelley

Did Ambrose vanish?


----------



## Victor Chaos

Business has just picked up.


----------



## wkc_23

The Bella's match last night wasn't that bad at all.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Natsuke

Ok look, I love girls who are natural but..

...whoever did that boob job needs to be promoted.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Official LOLCENAWINS Discussion Thread - 10/27/14*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Worried for Ambrose, crowd wasn't into that _at all_. Very underwhelming segment, Bray's promo wasn't much to write home about either...


Well. The WWE gave it midcard treatment. The crowd responded in kind.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

RyanPelley said:


> Did Ambrose vanish?


Bellas came out, probably had the sudden urge to take a piss.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Ambrose is turning heel soon. Too many faces and none Vince wants to turn heel.


----------



## Headliner

Bigg Hoss said:


> fpalm
> 
> Usually I have more tolerance for the Bellas, but if I don't get Swagger, don't waste time on tv he could have been in a match on them.


Yes let's continue to watch Swagger perish in mid-card hell. :kobe


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

zzzzzz 1000th Bray Wyatt promo talking about 'the system' or how 'society' has made men like him evil and how he's going to 'change' *insert opponent*. Even though he hasn't changed one single person yet.


----------



## chargebeam

Man, I swear. Raw is not the same without this forum :lmao


----------



## AbareKiller

Nikki has the best boob job I have seen in years.


----------



## A-C-P

Perfect timing MNF just got back from halftime


----------



## Natecore

Z. Kusano said:


> Wyatt - bla bla bla
> 
> IWC - "Epic promo :mark:"


Pretty much.


----------



## thingstoponder

ShowStopper said:


> Yeah, who knew that Texas was full of gays? I thought Texas hated gays?


Says the Shawn Michaels mark. :aries2


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

Trifektah said:


> John Cena is the very definition of sell out.


"I sell out arenas all around the World." :cena3


----------



## Vårmakos

HOLY SHIT

THAT'S ENOUGH OF NIKKI'S THEME


----------



## birthday_massacre

RyanPelley said:


> Did Ambrose vanish?


yeah under Renee's skirt


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Bellas :nowords


----------



## wkc_23

How Cena hasn't married that yet is beyond me. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: Official LOLCENAWINS Discussion Thread - 10/27/14*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Worried for Ambrose, crowd wasn't into that _at all_. Very underwhelming segment, Bray's promo wasn't much to write home about either...


"Wait and see" :HHH2


----------



## Nine99

TheLooseCanon said:


> Ambrose is turning heel soon. Too many faces and none Vince wants to turn heel.


But have both Rollns and Ambrose heels? Oh that's right they already screwed up that feud so it doesn't matter


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

AbareKiller said:


> Nikki has the best *tit *job I have seen in years.


Fitting, since she's in a relationship with one.

:cena3


----------



## gamegenie

*Re: Official LOLCENAWINS Discussion Thread - 10/27/14*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Worried for Ambrose, crowd wasn't into that _at all_. Very underwhelming segment, Bray's promo wasn't much to write home about either...


and why should they be impressed. 

Bray doesn't back up his claims. He always starts feuds and abandons them. 

He was suppose to get the children against Cena, and it seems there are more youngsters in Cena's corner than ever now. 


Then there was that awkward Chris Jericho feud that made no sense. 


Now he's interfering with Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Reaper

chargebeam said:


> Man, I swear. Raw is not the same without this forum :lmao


This thread is usually more entertaining than the show itself. Only reason why I watch sometimes :draper2


----------



## BruceLeGorille

Ok that's enough wwe for me. Fukk Kevinb Dunn, fukk cancer guy, fukk michael cole, fukk dildo guy, fukk vince macmahon

FUKK RUMANG RAINS

They gave the god levvel feud less time than rumang rains interview


----------



## RyanPelley

ShowStopper said:


> Fitting, since she's in a relationship with one.
> 
> :cena3


Lmao.


----------



## Demoslasher

Man...lilian is smokin hot tonight!


----------



## FITZ

Z. Kusano said:


> Wyatt - bla bla bla
> 
> IWC - "Epic promo :mark:"


Except that's not the general consensus to the promo.


----------



## birthday_massacre

wkc_23 said:


> How Cena hasn't married that yet is beyond me.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Didnt Cena cheat on his last wife?


----------



## Dopeeey

Nikki is just gangster and i still hope Emma comes out


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Headliner said:


> Yes let's continue to watch Swagger perish in mid-card hell. :kobe


Better than him not being on tv. As much as Ziggler/Sandow fans moan and complain about them being midcarders, hey, they're fucking THERE AND ON TV.

Swags wasn't even on a televised show last week and missed two PPVs in a row. All I'm asking for is a match, even if he loses, but nah, can't even have that.


----------



## KuritaDavion

wkc_23 said:


> How Cena hasn't married that yet is beyond me.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Because you can't fuck 24 hours a day. And if you've ever seen her have a conversation, you know why.


----------



## SoNiC007

Cena you lucky mofo !

Marry her you fool.


----------



## Natecore

wkc_23 said:


> The Bella's match last night wasn't that bad at all.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


True. Bree is slowly becoming a good wrestler.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

THE LUNATIC FRINGE, THE UNSTABLE AND INSANE DEAN AMBROSE... has quietly left the ring to make way for the next match. This is why WWE is just ass and totally irrelevant these days, there's nothing organic about them. Dean should have stayed in the ring and ranted until Bray came out, or he should have gone backstage looking to whoop his ass, which is what would have happened 10 - 15 years ago.

Instead he just leaves, y'know, like anyone who just got screwed over would. Shit makes no sense and feels forced. Like I said: there's nothing organic and natural about current WWE. IT FUCKING SUCKS.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> zzzzzz 1000th Bray Wyatt promo talking about 'the system' or how 'society' has made men like him evil and how he's going to 'change' *insert opponent*. Even though he hasn't changed one single person yet.


As I said before, zero credibility


----------



## jcmmnx

Bray/Ambrose will be a poorly written mid card feud. I hope I'm wrong, but I have no faith in the "writers". How spiteful was having Ambrose beat Cesaro with a mic? Just fire the guy if you don't like him.


----------



## p862011

Z. Kusano said:


> Wyatt - bla bla bla
> 
> IWC - "Epic promo :mark:"


still a better promo than dean has ever cut

Dean:scream and over react with his mannerisms
IWC:epic promo


----------



## The Ice King

Excellent promo from Wyatt. Love that they're going with "we're one in the same" pretty much. 
But I watched this crap show for 2 full hours before I got anything, and all we got was 5 mins........
I'm pissed......:brow


----------



## gamegenie

Battle of the Booties


----------



## I AM Glacier

I hate the Bellas but god damn ***** is hot 
How can one twin be so impossibly sexier than the other?


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Naomi still has that theme? :dahell


----------



## Trifektah

"Horrible twin sister bosses"

And we claimed the guy who saved Jerry's life was a hero. How wrong we were.


----------



## Vårmakos

wkc_23 said:


> How Cena hasn't married that yet is beyond me.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


because he bangs fat chicks and pornstars on the side


----------



## A-C-P

Naomi deserves better than this


----------



## Killmonger

I AM Glacier said:


> I hate the Bellas but god damn ***** is hot
> How can one twin be so impossibly sexier than the other?


Surgery. Thickness.


----------



## bonkertons

RyanPelley said:


> Lmao.


Why does HBK have the Scotty 2 Hotty hair cut in your sig?


----------



## Flashyelbow

Damn the crowd just died and went to hell.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JamesCurtis24

So much ass and tits in dat ring


----------



## KingLobos

I want to do nasty things to Nikki Bella


----------



## Pronk25

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> THE LUNATIC FRINGE, THE UNSTABLE AND INSANE DEAN AMBROSE... has quietly left the ring to make way for the next match. This is why WWE is just ass and totally irrelevant these days, there's nothing organic about them. Dean should have stayed in the ring and ranted until Bray came out, or he should have gone backstage looking to whoop his ass, which is what would have happened 10 - 15 years ago.
> 
> Instead he just leaves, y'know, like anyone who just got screwed over would. Shit makes no sense and feels forced. Like I said: there's nothing organic and natural about current WWE. IT FUCKING SUCKS.


Why would you watch a product if you think it's that bad? Makes no sense.


----------



## gamegenie

A-C-P said:


> Naomi deserves better than this


WWE don't care about Black People.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

I AM Glacier said:


> I hate the Bellas but god damn ***** is hot
> How can one twin be so impossibly sexier than the other?


Surgery, make up, and hair dye.

That's not an insult, it's just the truth.



A-C-P said:


> Naomi deserves better than this


That she does.


----------



## Waffelz

ShowStopper said:


> Fitting, since she's in a relationship with one.
> 
> :cena3


Your posts come across as a twelve year old typing at times, and then the biggest don on the board the other time :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

p862011 said:


> still a better promo than dean has ever cut
> 
> Dean:scream and over react with his mannerisms
> IWC:epic promo


I agree


----------



## trademarklas

Did Brie steal Nakamura's tights?


----------



## cmiller4642

If I was John I would definitely be titty fucking Nikki's sweet double D's


----------



## Natecore

I AM Glacier said:


> I hate the Bellas but god damn ***** is hot
> How can one twin be so impossibly sexier than the other?


And to think I like the other Bella Bree the one that is clearly sexier than the other.


----------



## AbareKiller

This is awful chants?


----------



## Trifektah

I remember when Eddie and Chavo did this same angle in WCW and it was incredibly entertaining because Eddie was awesome.

Now we get this horrible knock off. (Nikki is insanely hot, though)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Flashyelbow said:


> Damn the crowd just died and went to hell.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The Bellas are a stain on the WWE. And no, not the kind of stain most guys leave in their underwear after watching the "****** & the Treehugger" on TV.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

You think Brie has seen some of Danielson's ROH matches? She seems like the type that would...


----------



## Markus123

Why doesn't Brie start doing a Sandow and copying Nikki? Brikki.


----------



## Killmonger

[YOUTUBE]7NitmzzZX8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TripleG

Naomi's butt is nice to look at. I'll give this match that.


----------



## Flashyelbow

ShowStopper said:


> The Bellas are a stain on the WWE. And no, not the kind of stain most guys leave in their underwear after watching the "****** & the Treehugger" on TV.



Yeah that's true yet people claim this feud is great lol.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23

KuritaDavion said:


> Because you can't fuck 24 hours a day. And if you've ever seen her have a conversation, you know why.






Vårmakos said:


> because he bangs fat chicks and pornstars on the side



:lmao :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Naomi's ass :homer


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

p862011 said:


> still a better promo than dean has ever cut
> 
> Dean:scream and over react with his mannerisms
> IWC:epic promo


Rollins seems to be the one that can adapt the most to these scripted promos.

I think we can agree that if Ambrose & Wyatt were allowed to go off script then they'd give much better promos. There's just no believability in what they're saying, because 1) What they're saying is trash and 2) They probably know they can do better.


----------



## Pharmakon

trademarklas said:


> Did Brie steal Nakamura's tights?


Yes.
Imagine Brie dressed as Mileena from Mortal Kombat


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Match went 3 minutes too long


----------



## Dubbletrousers

Naomi's ring gear is sooo goofy looking.


----------



## Killmonger

This chick can't have Bryan's shirt tied around her waist... She just can't...


----------



## WWE

Steiner Gate said:


> Yes.
> Imagine Brie dressed as Mileena from Mortal Combat


I'm imagining Nikki instead :lenny


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Thinking of giving a friend my ticket to RAW next week. Product is pretty ass and since Swagger can't even be on tv to job, I'm not fucking interested.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> THE LUNATIC FRINGE, THE UNSTABLE AND INSANE DEAN AMBROSE... has quietly left the ring to make way for the next match. This is why WWE is just ass and totally irrelevant these days, there's nothing organic about them.* Dean should have stayed in the ring and ranted until Bray came out*, or he should have gone backstage looking to whoop his ass, which is what would have happened 10 - 15 years ago.
> 
> Instead he just leaves, y'know, like anyone who just got screwed over would. Shit makes no sense and feels forced. Like I said: there's nothing organic and natural about current WWE. IT FUCKING SUCKS.


This reminded me of when Randy Savage came out at the beginning of Nitro and just sat there until Sting eventually came out. That awesome, WWE sucks.


----------



## Bret Hart

Nikki :lenny


----------



## KuritaDavion

4 more weeks of this. Yeah.


----------



## gaz0301

I AM Glacier said:


> I hate the Bellas but god damn ***** is hot
> How can one twin be so impossibly sexier than the other?


Titties.


----------



## gamegenie

That wouldn't have happened to Jacqueline.


----------



## Panzer

JBL's character and real life self are not too far apart. "Why doesn't Brie just quit?" gave it away.


----------



## bmp487

Naomi goddayum! No wonder Jimmy Uso looks so happy all the time.


----------



## I AM Glacier

Making us watch Kane wrestle is more punishment than Dolph could ever get


----------



## HHHbkDX

:HA :HA :HA :HA At that picture of Kane.


----------



## Waffelz

Bigg Hoss said:


> Thinking of giving a friend my ticket to RAW next week. Product is pretty ass and since Swagger can't even be on tv to job, I'm not fucking interested.


He's injured.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Coming up the battle of the jobbers :cole


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I kind of want the Cena blu ray just because of the two HBK matches on it. But I can't bring myself to buy Cena merchandise. Ugh.


----------



## cmiller4642

So there was no point to the Bella thing? It was all just to set up a 30 day slave thing between Nikki and Brie?


----------



## wkc_23

HHHbkDX said:


> :HA :HA :HA :HA At that picture of Kane.



It's so weird looking.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81

Cena got a new DVD


----------



## KuritaDavion

Bigg Hoss said:


> Thinking of giving a friend my ticket to RAW next week. Product is pretty ass and since Swagger can't even be on tv to job, I'm not fucking interested.


Maybe he'll have a match on Superstars next week? Think mildly positive.


----------



## WWE

Bigg Hoss said:


> Thinking of giving a friend my ticket to RAW next week. Product is pretty ass and since Swagger can't even be on tv to job, I'm not fucking interested.


RAW is in Buffalo next week?



LigerJ81 said:


> Cena got a new DVD


It wasn't a DVD, it was an installment to their new "Greatest Rivalries" show on the WWE Network! It was reported a short while ago


----------



## Kabraxal

That match was... um.. well it was. Wasn't as bad as some things tonight, that's how bad it's been o.o


----------



## Vårmakos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526919545013821440
what a creep


----------



## Firefighter9050

KuritaDavion said:


> Because you can't fuck 24 hours a day. And if you've ever seen her have a conversation, you know why.


Hell if i couldn't fuck 24 hours a day by god i'd try, Nikki is fucking gorgeous.


----------



## Pharmakon

The thread title needs to be changed to THE BIG GUY RETURNS :ryback


----------



## Shadowcran

Well, that certainly sucked all the momentum out of the show. Glad I managed to stay awake.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

WWE said:


> I'm imagining Nikki instead :lenny


Nikki as Mileena :hmm:


Naaaaaahhhhhhhhh


Okay? Maybe...:side:


----------



## wkc_23

Bigg Hoss said:


> Thinking of giving a friend my ticket to RAW next week. Product is pretty ass and since Swagger can't even be on tv to job, I'm not fucking interested.



Giving up a ticket just because of swagger? Geez man.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I kind of want to get that Cena blu ray because of the two HBK matches on it. But I can't bring myself to buy Cena merchandise. Ugh.


----------



## Novak Djokovic

Vårmakos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526919545013821440
> what a creep


 Sounds like most of the people on this forum tbh.


----------



## Ham and Egger

How has the show been show far?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Vårmakos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526919545013821440
> what a creep


Born-again Christian? :heyman6


----------



## Dopeeey

TripleG said:


> Naomi's butt is nice to look at. I'll give this match that.


I know her butt is nice, so jiggly. :lenny2


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Waffelz said:


> He's injured.


Source? Because I'm pretty sure I would have heard by now if he was.


----------



## Conor?

Russo's a fuckin' loser.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

Is Swagger this big of a deal?

That poster been talking about him for like 5 posts in a row :lol


----------



## KingLobos

Vårmakos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526919545013821440
> what a creep


Well he's right.


----------



## Kabraxal

ShowStopper said:


> I kind of want the Cena blu ray just because of the two HBK matches on it. But I can't bring myself to buy Cena merchandise. Ugh.


I'd just get pissed all over watching those matches to be honest... couldn't stand Cena going over every single real soon to be or already legend.... and with that shit submission he just brought out of nowhere.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Vårmakos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526919545013821440
> what a creep


Not a creep, just an old white dude who just found out about Sir Mix-A-Lot. Besides, have you seen the posts here? Makes him look like a priest. Not-Catholic anyway.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Ham and Egger said:


> How has the show been show far?


Dragging, buddy


----------



## gamegenie

Hardly creepy, some of you guys would probably be bawling your ears out if you were around during the Attitude Era.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Kabraxal said:


> I'd just get pissed all over watching those matches to be honest... couldn't stand Cena going over every single real soon to be or already legend.... and with that shit submission he just brought out of nowhere.


Heh, very true. But the London Raw 45 minute match they had HBK actually won.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

wkc_23 said:


> Giving up a ticket just because of swagger? Geez man.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


_*
The product is pretty ass.*_ And Swagger is completely absent. Plus I'd be missing a class for it...


----------



## Headliner

Kane ruins everything. You can be at a family cookout, dancing having a good time, and Kane will show up causing everyone to go home.


----------



## TripleG

WWE More Popular than Monday Night Football...in a nation that I didn't even know watched American Football at all.


----------



## A-C-P

Its "The Dexter" Kane and his "dark passenger"


----------



## Ironman Match

My god, kane is so... Sleepy? It doesn't seems much invested in the match


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Kane just oozes of jobber


----------



## Trifektah

There's a good story in Jericho's new book about a fist fight between Big Show and Khali. They duked it out and Show tripped and fell and Khali jumped on top of him and then the boys broke them up.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Cena has a great rivalry? With Orton? Now that's comedy!

Now, how many times has Orton beaten him clean in a non-gimmicked match? Has it ever happened? How is it a great feud when I can barely remember any of it?


----------



## Panzer

ShowStopper said:


> I kind of want to get that Cena blu ray because of the two HBK matches on it. But I can't bring myself to buy Cena merchandise. Ugh.


Nine. Ninety. Nine. :vince$


----------



## Conor?

Zig to get buried here.


----------



## Firefighter9050

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Is Swagger this big of a deal?
> 
> That poster been talking about him for like 5 posts in a row :lol


If only it was only 5 posts......... You haven't seen nothing yet.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Oh my god what a ridiculous stat. The WWE gets horribly raped by MNF on a weekly basis in USA & Canada.


----------



## Joe88

Kane needs to fuck off, him and big show just fucking retire.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Fuck me. I can't believe how much of a joke Kane is.


----------



## wkc_23

Thought it was a 40 man rumble..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gamegenie

Why is Commissioner Slaughter facing Billy Gunn?


----------



## Markus123

I hope someone with Ebola is sitting amongst this crowd, they deserve it.


----------



## KaineSpawnX

Just For Men brings you a match between a guy with a bleach job and a guy who sometimes wears a wig.


----------



## jcmmnx

This company has nothing right now. NXT is far more interesting.


----------



## Killmonger

Headliner said:


> Kane ruins everything. You can be at a family cookout, dancing having a good time, and Kane will show up causing everyone to go home.


:lmao

The guy expired damn near 10 years ago.


----------



## Kabraxal

ShowStopper said:


> Heh, very true. But the London Raw 45 minute match they had HBK actually won.


I thought it was a broadway.. which is still an improvement over WM


----------



## Bret Hart

Kane wrestling in 2014.


----------



## TromaDogg

Vårmakos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526919545013821440
> what a creep


Russo :mark: :mark: :bow


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Is Swagger this big of a deal?
> 
> That poster been talking about him for like 5 posts in a row :lol


You don't know me very well, do you?

Besides, I said the product is ass, but even with an ass product seeing Swagger get a victory here or there or at least have a decent match is nice, but he's been phased out of the product atm and since it's already garbage, it makes it hard for me to look forward to watching it.

Pisses me the fuck off, I wanted to see him live as a face at least once, but of course WWE can't even job the talents I like.


----------



## bonkertons

LOL, a match against Kane is a "punishment". This is basically an auto-win for Ziggler.


----------



## Natecore

Headliner said:


> Kane ruins everything. You can be at a family cookout, dancing having a good time, and Kane will show up causing everyone to go home.


He made the Walgreens in NOLA pretty exciting. Buying some Tylenol for a friend and I look up and its Kane. I marked. You would too.


----------



## Conor?

Markus123 said:


> I hope someone with Ebola is sitting amongst this crowd, they deserve it.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Never forget


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Panzer said:


> Nine. Ninety. Nine. :vince$


Good point. But not sure if I should with how shit the overall product is. :hmm: I'll probably buy neither, :lol


----------



## Markus123

the commentators go harder on Ziggler than anyone else.


----------



## Phantomdreamer

Is JBL pissed? He is slurring his words frequently.


----------



## Joseph92

Speaking of the bunny, do we really know who is in the bunny suit??


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

I do tire of the constant corporate brainwashing.


----------



## dougfisher_05

I've been to two raws in Texas. One in Austin and tonight in San Antonio. Sign guy is here and he's seated right along with the beast cancer women... 

He's totally a plant. His seat and how he has literally started seven or eight chants tonight lead me to believe this.


----------



## KingLobos

DashingRKO said:


> Never forget


That Kane was great


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

DashingRKO said:


> Never forget


:bahgawd


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Even though it's only October, all I want for Christmas is for Kane to fuck off until he becomes TV-worthy again.


----------



## wkc_23

DashingRKO said:


> Never forget



When Kane was that dude!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Kabraxal said:


> I thought it was a broadway.. which is still an improvement over WM


No, HBK actually won with a superkick. Only reason he won that one was because he put Cena over clean at WM that year.


----------



## Natecore

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Kane wrestling in 2014.


The best match of his career happened this year at Extreme Rules so...


----------



## Simply Flawless

I swear if Orton is on team Cena i will fly to St Louis and kick Randy square in his ass


----------



## KaineSpawnX

Kane: Putting the "fire" in "backfire."


----------



## Ironman Match

Joseph92 said:


> Speaking of the bunny, do we really know who is in the bunny suit??


Gobbedly Gooker


----------



## Pharmakon

Also never forget last week when the guy who was responsible for ADR firing got fired :delrio


----------



## Bret Hart

DashingRKO said:


> Never forget














Kane then and Kane Now


----------



## Conor?

dougfisher_05 said:


> I've been to two raws in Texas. One in Austin and tonight in San Antonio. Sign guy is here and he's seated right along with the beast cancer women...
> 
> He's totally a plant. His seat and how he has literally started seven or eight chants tonight lead me to believe this.


Who?


----------



## onlytoview

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Even though it's only October, all I want for Christmas is for Kane to fuck off until he becomes TV-worthy again.


So you want him to leave forever?


----------



## A-C-P

So The Authority is going to deter people from joining team Buckethead, by threatening them with matches against Kane if they do?


----------



## wkc_23

Natecore said:


> The best match of his career happened this year at Extreme Rules so...



Career? I think his match against Benoit at Bad Blood 2004 and Undertaker at WM 14 were better.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE

Markus123 said:


> I hope someone with Ebola is sitting amongst this crowd, they deserve it.


----------



## Reaper

Hmm. Ziggler spotted with Cena. Wrestling with Kane. I predict an RKO out of nowhere to Kane.


----------



## Pharmakon

Joseph92 said:


> Speaking of the bunny, do we really know who is in the bunny suit??


Me:dance3


----------



## Nine99

Nine99 said:


> What are the odds we actually get a Kane squash match? Ya know to make a point to the roster not to join Cena? Just a thought.


Thank you, thank you.


----------



## Bret Hart

Natecore said:


> The best match of his career happened this year at Extreme Rules so...


That was Masked Kane.

Masked Kane is different than Korporate Kane


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

D-olph Zigg-ler sounds a little too much like A-dolf hitt-ler (the evil fuck), for my liking; and he's got blonde hair, his theme is "I'm here to show the world", and his finishing move the 'zig zag' is the same as the symbol for the SS. Coincidence?


----------



## bonkertons

Not gonna lie, that Night Crawler movie looks pretty good.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Nine99 said:


> Thank you, thank you.


Well, partly right. It's not a squash, just boring as hell.


----------



## gamegenie

:bearer 

KANE!!!!

I lied to you boy!!!!

Ever since you were a little child son, yes I lied to you. 


:bearer Because you're WEAK. You're STUPID Kane. You turned your back on me twice.



:taker We have no room for the weak. Only the strong shall survive. EGHHH! *rolls eyes up head*


----------



## Pharmakon

Raw should had been in Houston instead of SmackDown. Oh well, hopefully I get some good t-shirts tomorrow


----------



## WWE

A-C-P said:


> So The Authority is going to deter people from joining team Buckethead, by threatening them with matches against Kane if they do?


He's not Kane FFS.

He's *DAH DEMON KAAAAAAAAAAAAAANE*! :trips2


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Z. Kusano said:


> :bahgawd







:banderas


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Joseph92 said:


> Speaking of the bunny, do we really know who is in the bunny suit??


It's a suit?












:troll


----------



## Bret Hart

Delete.


----------



## Killmonger

Ziggler just hit Kane with that x-factor...


----------



## I AM Glacier

Ziggles sells like an absolute god


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

Bigg Hoss said:


> You don't know me very well, do you?
> 
> Besides, I said the product is ass, but even with an ass product seeing Swagger get a victory here or there or at least have a decent match is nice, but he's been phased out of the product atm and since it's already garbage, it makes it hard for me to look forward to watching it.
> 
> Pisses me the fuck off, I wanted to see him live as a face at least once, but of course WWE can't even job the talents I like.


Nah I don't, I wasn't trying to come off as a dickhead or a jerk so I apologize if I gave off that vibe :lol

That's interesting though I wonder what they are gonna do with Swagger. I'm not he's biggest fan but he does have a place in the WWE, him not being on TV only stunts his appeal with fans.


----------



## Dubbletrousers

That uppercut!!


----------



## bonkertons

LOL imagine if Kane wins.


----------



## The Ice King

This forum makes WWE interesting. 
This place has been a million times better than this show.
I was so excited for this show......I hate myself. 
It's like we all subconsciously like to torture ourselves. 
I'm going back to watching this on Tuesdays when I can make it 30mins of my time instead of 3hrs


----------



## KaineSpawnX

Jules Winnfield said:


> Ziggler just hit Kane with that x-factor...


Reminded of his vicious feud with his backstabbing former friend X-Pac, Kane makes the rest of this match personal.


----------



## Natecore

So this match is pretty good. It helps that Ziggler is selling like this match matters.


----------



## SpeedStick

SheamusRKO said:


> Who?


----------



## A-C-P

Hey look everybody, it's the first 2 people that will be eliminated in the SS match


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

The last Kane match I enjoyed on Raw


----------



## KuritaDavion

Ain't nothing like a Kane rest hold in the 10:30 death spot on a bad three hour show.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Nah I don't, I wasn't trying to come off as a dickhead or a jerk so I apologize if I gave off that vibe :lol
> 
> That's interesting though I wonder what they are gonna do with Swagger. I'm not he's biggest fan but he does have a place in the WWE, him not being on TV only stunts his appeal with fans.


No, I didn't take any offense.

I'm...just sorely disappointed. I was hoping to see him as a face next week, but I guess not. It kinda sucks the fun out of it a bit.


----------



## bjnelson19705

Zzzzzzz....


----------



## wkc_23

JBL :lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Conor?

SpeedStick said:


>


What makes this guy so special though?


----------



## Swag

No Rusev?


----------



## Novak Djokovic

Christ you could hear a pin drop.


----------



## Bret Hart

When will this match end


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

SpeedStick said:


>


So this the fabled Sign Guy? I know of no superfans apart from Vlad and the Foley lookalike


----------



## Joe88

Whos fucking idea was it to put this match on at the dead spot of the show?


----------



## Vårmakos

Cesaro*


----------



## Markus123

'There isn't a wrestler who Ziggler couldn't have a good match with'
Vince 'Send in Kane'


----------



## Pharmakon

SheamusRKO said:


> What makes this guy so special though?


He is the Sign Guy
You see him in almost every event.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Z. Kusano said:


> So this the fabled Sign Guy? I know of no superfans apart from Vlad and the Foley lookalike


Those guys were awesome.


----------



## wkc_23

Kane's selling is atrocious.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

SheamusRKO said:


> What makes this guy so special though?


He doesn't have a job, yet he can still afford ringside seats. That's a _kind_ of special.


----------



## Nine99

Finishers and chair shots mean absolutely nothing anymore


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Finishers mean nothing now.


----------



## thingstoponder

Kane is so bad at selling moves he goes face first. Come on.


----------



## The Ice King

WWE said:


> He's not Kane FFS.
> 
> He's *DAH DEMON KAAAAAAAAAAAAAANE*! :trips2


No no no, right now he's *CORPORATE KANE CUZ HE GOT SLACKS AND NO MASK OOOOOOONNNNNNNN* :trips


----------



## bonkertons

Kane just doesn't like selling face plants of any kind... not sure if he ever did, TBH.


----------



## LigerJ81

is Billy Gunn gonna get a win on Kane finally?


----------



## TripleG

Goddamn, Kane is terrible.


----------



## Killmonger

Ugh..

Get Kane the fuck out of here already.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Swag said:


> No Rusev?


That's...fucking weird. Wasn't he in the RAW preview, too?


----------



## Joseph92

bonkertons said:


> LOL imagine if Kane wins.


He should win this match. I mean this is supposed to deter people from joining team Cena.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

bonkertons said:


> LOL, a match against Kane is a "punishment".


It is to the viewers ever since he went corporate.


----------



## RatedR10

bonkertons said:


> Kane just doesn't like selling face plants of any kind... not sure if he ever did, TBH.


I don't remember him ever doing so. It takes away from a lot of moves, though.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Swear if I get WWE 2K15 Ziggler will put down lower than House Show level


----------



## gamegenie

It takes 3 tombstones to put Kane away Ziggler. :vince4


'98 Undertaker is rolling over in his casket.


----------



## Nine99

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Finishers mean nothing now.


Jynx you owe me a coke. And I mean the stuff Orton has been on.


----------



## jcmmnx

I turn this back and these two are STILL wrestling lol.


----------



## Redzero

Still this match?


----------



## Headliner

Thank god it's over. ROLL UP RAW.


----------



## Vårmakos

GOOD SHIT


----------



## wkc_23

Even Ziggler can make a Kane match watchable. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joe88

Soul Man Danny B said:


> He doesn't have a job, yet he can still afford ringside seats. That's a _kind_ of special.


 So someone other than Shawn Michaels was sucking Vince McMahon's dick?


----------



## Gretchen

:mark:

Wow. Can't believe my eyes.


----------



## thingstoponder

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Finishers mean nothing now.


Zig Zag is his finisher. I dont think fameasser has ever ended a match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Kane to be kicked out of the Authority and turn face soon.


----------



## Markus123

Really? :lol Well that was bad, but at least Ziggler won.


----------



## birthday_massacre

so what is Rollins going to try and add a 6th fued


----------



## Killmonger

Zigs can do something Ambrose hasn't been able to do since the Summer... :kobe


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

I thought aDolph Hitler was buried doe.

Nevermind :lol


----------



## Dubbletrousers

Lmao i just enjoyed a kane match


----------



## RatedR10

Ziggler can pin Kane clean but Ambrose can't.


----------



## Kabraxal

SOooo... Rollins beating up Ziggler will make him not want to join the opposing team by WWE logic? Oookaaaay.


----------



## Pharmakon

ZIGGLER IS AWESOME


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Beaten by a sunset flip :booklel


----------



## Phillies3:16

Man if you showed a non wrestling fan Kane in 1997/98 and Kane now they would not believe it's the same person


----------



## A-C-P

Its male Rouge and The New Age Stooges to clean up the mess


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:supercena to the rescue


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

"Cena runs funny..."


----------



## Headliner

Yay Cena get those bad guys!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

the fucker missed the punch lol


----------



## Irish Jet

He even threw the cap. :lmao 

This fucking guy.


----------



## LigerJ81

Super Cena to save The Day :cena3


----------



## KuritaDavion

Well at least Cena came out to save Ziggler.


----------



## dan the marino

It's 2014 and RAW is Cena is still running wild.


----------



## Bret Hart

Tag team match next week on Raw

:theo


----------



## Reaper

Ziggy can put on a fantastic match with anyone. Can't believe he pulled that off with Kane. It was easily PPV quality.


----------



## bonkertons

Those Cena jabs..


----------



## Arcade

That punch didn't even connect. :lel


----------



## TheManof1000post

Russev last?? 


Kurt?? :mark::mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Appearance no.2 :cena3 3rd incoming


----------



## onlytoview

oh yer good guy cena bout to clear house and save the day again what a man


----------



## trademarklas

That first punch Cena threw was awful. :lmao God damn.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

I don't give a fuck about Survivor Series. No title match, so why should I?


----------



## TheAbsentOne

Cena runs in to save the day.. Ugh


----------



## chargebeam

Why did Cena need his theme song to be played for 10 seconds during a run-in?


----------



## Empress

I'm glad Ziggler won but it should've been Randy who made the save. I hope they're saving him for the Rollins/Cena match.


----------



## Pharmakon

It's burying time :supercena


----------



## Hawkke

Aww Ziggler got his hand raised by Cena, dat kiss of death.


----------



## Gretchen

Wow, Ziggler stands tall and isn't grounded for once. Amazing.


----------



## Kabraxal

You know.. I did forget the Cowboys were on tonight. THat's probably why it's even more casual than usual.


----------



## wkc_23

TheManof1000post said:


> Russev last??
> 
> 
> Kurt?? :mark::mark:



Nope, the main event is Rollins/Cena


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Redzero

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I don't give a fuck about Survivor Series. No title match, so why should I?


Orton/Rollins


----------



## cavs25

TheManof1000post said:


> Russev last??
> 
> 
> Kurt?? :mark::mark:


Oh stop


----------



## Vårmakos

THE WIND BEHIND CENA'S PUNCHES KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT OF KANE


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> It's 2014 and RAW is Cena is still running wild.


10 years strong.

:cena3


----------



## Nine99

Kane: "Thanks for all the help there Seth"


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Cena trying to leech off Ziggler now?

If a mid-carder is over enough, Cena's there.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

TheManof1000post said:


> Russev last??
> 
> 
> Kurt?? :mark::mark:


Mr. America is already in the building, brother


----------



## SpeedStick

SheamusRKO said:


> What makes this guy so special though?


That him Rick Achberger better known as either Sign Guy or Red Hat Guy , His big time WWE fanboy be on all the shows


----------



## Bret Hart

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I don't give a fuck about Survivor Series. No title match, so why should I?


It's 9.99


----------



## Natecore

Reaper said:


> Ziggy can put on a fantastic match with anyone. Can't believe he pulled that off with Kane. It was easily PPV quality.


Don't say that. People around here don't like good wrestling. Alerting them to when it's happening might make them upset.


----------



## Phaedra

i suspect Orton is going to show up during they ME, then Wyatt, then Ambrose and a very uncomfortable alliance is formed.


----------



## Phillies3:16

They're in San Antonio and no hbk?


----------



## Reaper

Ooh. Massive leeching angle 

BTW. They are playing around with cheers and Shit. I'm listening on headphones and I can tell the difference between piped and organic cheers because I used to work with sound editors in a TV channel where we used to do the same shit.


----------



## Pharmakon

ShowStopper said:


> 10 years strong.
> 
> :cena3


And 10 more to go :trips9


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

ShowStopper said:


> 10 years strong.
> 
> :cena3


At least another 5 to go :cena3


----------



## Insomnia

Vårmakos said:


> THE WIND BEHIND CENA'S PUNCHES KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT OF KANE


:ti


----------



## Joseph92

Are Jamie Noble and Joey Mercury part of the main roster now and part of The Authority now?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

No Swagger and Cena in the main event...


----------



## Bret Hart

Reaper said:


> Ooh. Massive leeching angle
> 
> BTW. They are playing around with cheers and Shit. I'm listening on headphones and I can tell the difference between piped and organic cheers because I used to work with sound editors in a TV channel where we used to do the same shit.


Explains his segment with Steph


----------



## Pharmakon

Phillies3:16 said:


> They're in San Antonio and no hbk?


Hopefully Houston gets Booker T tomorrow :booka


----------



## Natecore

Steiner Gate said:


> And 10 more to go :trips9


Hilarious since the Snoz won't go away either.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Sunset Overdrive looks like a moronic rip-off of Infamous: Second Son.


----------



## Headliner

Ziggler working with Cena is much better than losing clean every week. He's getting over this way.


----------



## mattheel

BruceLeGorille said:


> So they gave them less time than the rains interview?


That gif is just gold. Rollins lying unconscious. Trips' face


----------



## Reaper

Natecore said:


> Don't say that. People around here don't like good wrestling. Alerting them to when it's happening might make them upset.


Lol. I always call them like I see them. No bias here because at this point I have no favourites and I'm not marking for any particular wrestlers. Want to see them all in the best angles and matches and am willing to admit that wrestlers other the traditional favourites can and do do very well most of tthe times.


----------



## chargebeam

Reaper said:


> Ooh. Massive leeching angle
> 
> BTW. They are playing around with cheers and Shit. I'm listening on headphones and I can tell the difference between piped and organic cheers because I used to work with sound editors in a TV channel where we used to do the same shit.


There is no piping during live broadcasts. I'm a video editor, I can notice it too.


----------



## WWE

Phillies3:16 said:


> They're in San Antonio and no hbk?


:lol just noticed! HBK is too busy hunting some deer


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

"Nattie doesn't need a costume."

-Random WWE Executive


----------



## MaskedKane

Cena getting that jobber entrance


----------



## Irish Jet

VIDEO GAME HEYMAN :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

So Cena was standing in the ring all that time with the music playing :draper2


----------



## Vårmakos

the ring looks tiny


----------



## chargebeam

Notice how AJ was not part of that costume diva thing?


----------



## gamegenie

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I don't give a fuck about Survivor Series. No title match, so why should I?



You're going to miss the Montreal Screwjob 2.0


----------



## Natsuke

Thats the closest to Brock Lesnar that we're gonna get in the next 3 months


----------



## TheAbsentOne

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Sunset Overdrive looks like a moronic rip-off of Infamous: Second Son.


It's Jet Grind Radio mixed with Infamous. Looks cool to me, but I don't have the one or PS4.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

He's the face of the video game, but The Authority really, really doesn't like John Cena. PROMISE!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

:lawler: "The best WWE video game ever!"

Until next year's installment, right King?


----------



## wkc_23

Lol Rollins should of just stayed out there if the match was next.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joe88

Only these idiots wouldn't have the game ready for all of the consoles.


----------



## Markus123

Lawler loves getting a dig in at Heyman.


----------



## Nine99

I'm ready for Orton to destroy both these guys


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Cena with a jobber entrance. I can get used to that.


----------



## Bret Hart

CENAWINSLOL.


----------



## Irish Jet

Everyone of these motherfuckers need and RKO out of anywhere.


----------



## Demoslasher

chargebeam said:


> Notice how AJ was not part of that costume diva thing?


I would love to see that


----------



## chargebeam

gamegenie said:


> You're going to miss the Montreal Screwjob 2.0


You mean Survivor Series 1998?


----------



## Bubba Chuck

chargebeam said:


> Notice how AJ was not part of that costume diva thing?


Mostly just the Total Divas


----------



## MANIC_

Can someone do a quick recap of the show tonight? LOL


----------



## The Ice King

:maury I can't.....they both still needed entrances???? They were already out there......literally just 3 mins ago!


----------



## gamegenie

Z. Kusano said:


> So Cena was standing in the ring all that time with the music playing :draper2


Got to keep those C-Nation fans entertained.


----------



## onlytoview

Joe88 said:


> Only these idiots wouldn't have the game ready for all of the consoles.


:dahell


----------



## Bushmaster

Why is Seth selling his match from last night and Cena isn't?


----------



## witchblade000

I have a feeling the Cowpokes are gonna lose this time.


----------



## squeelbitch

notice how rollins is selling the hell in the cell with a limp whilst cena is skipping around like he spent yesterday at a spa session


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

Rollins looks bigger than Reigns

Push that man :vince3


----------



## wkc_23

Sith Rollins said:


> Why is Seth selling his match from last night and Cena isn't?



Coz John Cena, that's why.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Markus123

They overdo the 'main eventers' they make about 6 appearances throughout every raw! And Rollins ran away just to walk back to the ring :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Sith Rollins said:


> Why is Seth selling his match from last night and Cena isn't?


Because John Cena and his mangina are indestructible.


----------



## dougfisher_05

So did rusev get cut? His flag I'd above the ring. With all the budget cuts I doubt they hung it just to not use it.


----------



## gamegenie

chargebeam said:


> You mean Survivor Series 1998?


oh yeah that's right. Rock's Corporate turn. 


Make that Montreal Screwjob 3.0


----------



## Mra22

So Rollins goes to the back just to come back out with his entrance ? :melo


----------



## Hawkke

Wait.. so Rollins really gets his own flunkies? :lol


----------



## Natecore

Z. Kusano said:


> So Cena was standing in the ring all that time with the music playing :draper2


Nope. They show video packages during commercials and a few seconds before coming back from commercial they start the music again.


----------



## I AM Glacier

Cena is like why are your ribs taped lolololol
YOU KNOW THE MATCH WAS ALL THE WAY LAST NIGHT???????
I mean I didn't even sell immediately after the match and YOU'RE STILL SELLING?
AHAHAHA ROOKIES WHEN WILL THEY LEARN


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Rollins need to lose the biker gloves and the belt buckle.


----------



## Reaper

Only watching to see what Orton does.


----------



## Joseph92

Sith Rollins said:


> Why is Seth selling his match from last night and Cena isn't?


Cena has NEVER sold a tough match on a Raw after a PPV.


----------



## KaineSpawnX

ShowStopper said:


> Because John Cena and his mangina are indestructible.


But Rollins looks a lot more like Old Gregg.


----------



## Firefighter9050

Sith Rollins said:


> Why is Seth selling his match from last night and Cena isn't?


Cena doesn't know how to sell.


----------



## dan the marino

chargebeam said:


> There is no piping during live broadcasts. I'm a video editor, I can notice it too.


I am also a video editor and I can confirm the first video editors' assumption that they are indeed editing the crowd noises tonight.


----------



## Shentenza

Natsuke said:


> Thats the closest to Brock Lesnar that we're gonna get in the next 3 months


:HA


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Hawkke said:


> Wait.. so Rollins really gets his own flunkies? :lol


Pretty awesome, eh?

:rollins2


----------



## Conor?

In B 4 ROLLINSWINSLOL
In B 4 RKOOUTTANOWHERELOL


----------



## The True Believer

Funny how the heel is doing the whole "babyface needs bandages schtick".


----------



## Bret Hart

Sith Rollins said:


> Why is Seth selling his match from last night and Cena isn't?


Just like Popeye the sailorman use to eat spinach and get energy, Cena eats Nikkis pussy and has the same effect


----------



## The Ice King

gamegenie said:


> oh yeah that's right. Rock's Corporate turn.
> 
> 
> Make that Montreal Screwjob 3.0


Nope 4.0
Breaking Point in '09 or whenever that was. :lmao


----------



## gamegenie

Who ever said Randy Orton's RKO would be the biggest moment of tonight's RAW, was so right. 


I should have tuned out right after that. They haven't even shown Randy Orton since, but we got to see :cena3 three times tonight.


----------



## Natecore

Sith Rollins said:


> Why is Seth selling his match from last night and Cena isn't?


Because one match was worth selling tonight and the other was Cena/Orton. Orton was selling shit tonight and all you people do is complain about Cena.


----------



## KingLobos

Austin head lmfao


----------



## A-C-P

Just waiting for RKOs, RKOs Everywhere


----------



## TheAbsentOne

OK, so Rollins has his ribs bandaged, walks with a limp, selling how brutal his match was last night. Cena looks like he came out more healthy than ever. That's fucking stupid..


----------



## WWE

Alicia Fox, Tamina, Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns, Big E, Xavier Woods, Ethan Carter III, Percy Watson and others at John Cena's gym.

Man, just two years ago, Reigns and Rollins are in Cena's gym.. Two years later, hard work pays off.


----------



## sweeten16

That cena fan saying to Rollins "you are nothing!" LOL


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Puddle of blood, urine and vomit > Puddle of failure.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Of course the good wrestler is the one selling. Cena is garbage.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

Joey Mercury is super numba 1 stooge.


----------



## The Ice King

JUST 2 WEEKS AGO WE THOUGHT CENA WASN'T GOING TO "GET HIS HANDS ON ROLLINS" 
2 weeks.....


----------



## cmiller4642

Lesnar coming out to join team Authority?


----------



## gamegenie

Hawkke said:


> Wait.. so Rollins really gets his own flunkies? :lol


yup, but they have nothing on. 

Rodney, Pete Gas, and Joey Abs


----------



## Swag

Are Mercury and Noble going to wrestle at Survivor Series? I really hope not...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

If Cena was Jewish and alive during the Holocaust, he wouldn't sell it.


----------



## cavs25

Why is the ref preventing Rollins from going outside? 
what a bias ref!!


----------



## chargebeam

The Ice King said:


> Nope 4.0
> Breaking Point in '09 or whenever that was. :lmao


Nope 5.0

No Way Out 2003 in Montréal. Hogan vs Rock II.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

This is the biggest push Mercury and Noble have ever had


----------



## thingstoponder

Cole is sick of biased reporting. :lmao


----------



## Markus123

Who would have thought Joey Mercury and Jamie Noble would be a part of the main event.


----------



## Bret Hart

Swag said:


> Are Mercury and Noble going to wrestle at Survivor Series? I really hope not...


Mercury
Noble
Mark

MNM


----------



## KaineSpawnX

Rollins sells the pain of his own offensive moves when he strains his ribs.
This up-and-comer Cena could learn a thing or two from him.


----------



## Novak Djokovic

Digging Seth's selling of his injuries.

Cena utterly fine of course despite being in the same type of match.


----------



## A-C-P

Hawkke said:


> Wait.. so Rollins really gets his own flunkies? :lol



Yep, Male Rouge and The New Age Stooges are coming for ya!


----------



## dougfisher_05

THANOS said:


> Lame crowd tonight, loud for the most part, but cheering the stale characters has never been something I personally like to see. To each their own though.


This place is jacked for cena man. The pandering to the crowd worked in San Antonio. I'm glad Stephanie pointed it out!


----------



## wkc_23

Rollins selling last night like a champ.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chops52

ShowStopper said:


> If Cena was Jewish and alive during the Holocaust, he wouldn't sell it.


Wow! Really?


----------



## gamegenie

cavs25 said:


> Why is the ref preventing Rollins from going outside?
> what a bias ref!!


What did you expect from those ex WCW referees.


----------



## Bushmaster

TheAbsentOne said:


> OK, so Rollins has his ribs bandaged, walks with a limp, selling how brutal his match was last night. Cena looks like he came out more healthy than ever. That's fucking stupid..


I don't get it. It's like Rollins is the face in this match but actually fighting while hurt.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

chops52 said:


> Wow! Really?


I know. He's terrible.


----------



## Natecore

Novak Djokovic said:


> Digging Seth's selling of his injuries.
> 
> Cena utterly fine of course despite being in the same type of match.


You honestly think they were in similar matches last night? I noticed a cage was the same and that was about it.


----------



## Markus123

ShowStopper said:


> If Cena was Jewish and alive during the Holocaust, he wouldn't sell it.


He would have walked back out of the gas chambers singing about Hitler only having one ball.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Rollins should be face of the company, even though I'm a bigger Ambrose fan, and Wyatt should stay heel/tweener. Can we get the turn around Mania on HHH please?


----------



## wkc_23

ShowStopper said:


> Because John Cena and his mangina are indestructible.






Firefighter9050 said:


> Cena doesn't know how to sell.






Cosmo Kramer said:


> Just like Popeye the sailorman use to eat spinach and get energy, Cena eats Nikkis pussy and has the same effect



:ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheAbsentOne

Sith Rollins said:


> I don't get it. It's like Rollins is the face in this match but actually fighting while hurt.


I'm convinced that ANYONE can go up against Cena and become the face of the feud at this point. See: Lesnar, Ryback, Henry, Rollins, just to name a few


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Markus123 said:


> He would have walked back out of the gas chambers singing about Hitler only having one ball.


That's still one more than Cena.


----------



## Redzero

This crowd is fucking terrible.


----------



## Roman Empire

Z. Kusano said:


> This is the biggest push Mercury and Noble have ever had


Truth, this is much better than Velocity.


----------



## Ledg

So no Rusev tonight? Or he's gonna be in Team Authority? It doesn't make sense at all but this is WWE after all.


----------



## gamegenie

They call them R&B Security, he is

Jeff Jarrett 2.0 :rollins2


----------



## Vårmakos

ShowStopper said:


> If Cena was Jewish and alive during the Holocaust, he wouldn't sell it.


I always figured Cena was a holocaust denier.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Rollins is the one fighting through pain while Cena is seemingly healthy, yet he's still the heel :lol. FUCKERY.


----------



## chargebeam

God. Cena is SO boring. I can't see how he still have fans...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Cena missed the shoulder charge unk


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

That back sell.


----------



## Kabraxal

Soooo... are we going to have Cena overcome all the odds to win after Ambrose couldn't even get one win during the feud? Can't say it's surprising though, just shows how ridiculous and stupid the WWE is.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Vårmakos said:


> I always figured Cena was a holocaust denier.


:lol Good point. Dammit.


----------



## thingstoponder

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Rollins looks bigger than Reigns
> 
> Push that man :vince3


I brought that up once. Reigns is marginally bigger but he's the powerhouse. :draper2


----------



## kariverson

Worst fucking RAW ever? It certainly feels like it. Boring as fuck.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Rollins is MVP of WWE right now.


----------



## Natecore

And suicide dives aren't the moves of heels. Rollins is terrible.

(But there is no way you people would call him out on it)


----------



## gamegenie

When was the last time :jr was commentating?


----------



## wkc_23

That DDT looked really vicious.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## thingstoponder

Holy shit. Cena just sold like a boss.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

Cena jumped all the way into that DDT wow.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Baw gawd it's Cenavs Rollins!


----------



## Headliner

Pretty solid match between these two. Cena is annoying as shit but he always finds his way in good matches.


----------



## A-C-P

kariverson said:


> Worst fucking RAW ever? It certainly feels like it. Boring as fuck.



So if every week Raw is the worst Raw ever, does that mean Raw next week will be even worse?


----------



## Natecore

Cena sold the hell out of that DDT. Awesome.


----------



## Dopeeey

gamegenie said:


> When was the last time :jr was commentating?


I know homie we need JR back. :agree:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Natecore said:


> And suicide dives aren't the moves of heels. Rollins is terrible.
> 
> (But there is no way you people would call him out on it)


:lol It's like the one "daring" move the guy does as a heel. HBK did a moonsault in the RR '98 casket match against Taker. As long as the guy isn't flying around numerous times in one match, it's not a big deal.


----------



## cmiller4642

It's pretty bad when a guy that's been in the fed for TWO years can sell injuries better than a TWELVE year veteran that's been on top of the game for the past 9 years.


----------



## wkc_23

thingstoponder said:


> Holy shit. Cena just sold like a boss.



And that proves anythings possible.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck

So, Cena is going to be the #1 contender for the WWE title for the next three months if Lesnar doesn't defend at TLC? What kind of shit is that


----------



## sweeten16

wkc_23 said:


> That DDT looked really vicious.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Exactly what I was gonna say.


----------



## gamegenie

Dopeeey said:


> I know homie we need JR back. :agree:


and a heel Jerry Lawler. I can't stand this face Lawler. Heel lawler use to crack so many damn jokes and he was a womanizer. 


Damn I miss the old days. 


These kids today got it too easy.


I also want to see Earl Hebner as the main referee.


----------



## kariverson

A-C-P said:


> So if every week Raw is the worst Raw ever, does that mean Raw next week will be even worse?


IDK personally I haven't been bored as much as this RAW for ages.


----------



## Ham and Egger

This is BORING.


----------



## Redzero

Shut the fuck UP.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Cena sold a move. 2nd time, after Punk's piledriver.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

How does John Cena still have fans? He's fucking stale and completely garbage at everything.


----------



## Conor?

Such a pro Cena crowd.


----------



## wkc_23

Beautiful dropkick.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A-C-P

We all wish that JBL


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Rollins is carrying this.


----------



## Kabraxal

Natecore said:


> And suicide dives aren't the moves of heels. Rollins is terrible.
> 
> (But there is no way you people would call him out on it)


Stop living in the past when limiting the heels moveset and cheap hero babyfaces were all the rage. Doesn't work today. I know, harsh reality for you.


----------



## TheManof1000post

JBL almost said " this is how you wrestle"

but i guess "wrestle" is a bad word


----------



## I AM Glacier

I wish you and king would quit talking 



A FUCKING MEN JBL


----------



## gamegenie

Russo and Bischoff security are attacking John Cena.


----------



## Conor?

That wasn't very...noble of Jaime.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

This match is classic storytelling awesome match. Great job to Rollins & Cena but Rollins is doing well out there.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

I can't stop yawning, this is so boring.


----------



## Phillies3:16

The fucking jump to life at the 9 count


----------



## MANIC_

The whole "high impact toss into the barricade" thing is getting old. We all know it's padded. Seriously, WWE.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Dem super recovery powers :cena3


----------



## Kabraxal

Wish someone would go stiff on that dumb ass for jumping up with one second like that. FUck sake what a talentless twat.


----------



## onlytoview

Cena with that never give up attitude thats my boy


----------



## HHHbkDX

:maury Un-fucking-believable....at 7, he looks knocked out. At 9, he's slowly getting up. At 10, his ass JUMPS INTO THE FUCKING RING...


----------



## Irish Jet

That was the worst struggle to beat the count I've ever seen.


----------



## KaineSpawnX

MANIC_ said:


> The whole "high impact toss into the barricade" thing is getting old. We all know it's padded. Seriously, WWE.


Still real to me, damn it!


----------



## I AM Glacier

5 knuckle shovel


----------



## wkc_23

People saying that this is a boring match... Wot? It's been pretty damn good.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joseph92

Has Cena ever been counted out during a match?


----------



## A-C-P

Really Cole, Cena is going to Captain Cena? Shocking!


----------



## Reaper

I feel sorry for every wrestler that gets in the ring with Cena. They never come out looking strong.


----------



## KaineSpawnX

Joseph92 said:


> Has Cena ever been counted out during a match?


Contract on a pole match with Ambrose. A few weeks ago.
EDIT: Severe brain fart.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

wkc_23 said:


> People saying that this is a boring match... Wot? It's been pretty damn good.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Damn good indeed.

I remember people thought the Cena/Wyatt WM match was boring too so these comments don't mean anything.


----------



## Insomnia

Enzuigiri.


----------



## Bushmaster

If this match ends with a clean win for Cena :StephenA

Excellent match though, amazing storytelling from Seth tonight. There's a reason why many have Seth in the Top 3 right now :rollins2


----------



## Nine99

How many finishers is going to win a main event tonight


----------



## Headliner

Might be the first time I seen Cena hit a tornado DDT.


----------



## HHHbkDX

Reaper said:


> I feel sorry for every wrestler that gets in the ring with Cena. They never come out looking strong.


But Cena elevates his opponents dude. Look at Bray Wyatt(before last night).


----------



## gamegenie

Who has the more baby face without their beard? 

Seth Rollins :rollins2 or Damien Sandow










They should be in a shave-off match. 


Too bad Damien Sandow got screwed out of his MITB and can't be in this main event match we're watching now with Cena and Seth.


----------



## Phillies3:16

Cena was probably all like "that Ambrose Rollins match was too good last night, let me get Rollins on raw to show it up"


----------



## evilshade

Cena overcame the odds at mustered all his energy to get back on the ring at the count of 9 :clap :clap such determination!


----------



## thingstoponder

Rollins is the best in the ring today.


----------



## Vårmakos

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Damn good indeed.
> 
> I remember people thought the Cena/Wyatt WM match was boring too so these comments don't mean anything.


if ceener wins the match is bad. period.


----------



## Bushmaster

Almost as good as their match on Smackdown last year.


----------



## cavs25

Cena isn't going to lose.. I hope everyone is aware of that


----------



## gamegenie

You know this match is going to end with an interference. 

Super Cena can't lose. 

and Seth Rollins don't want to face :buried


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Good match, but the finish will probably suck.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Rollins is a star but Reigns gets the megapush


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

SKYWALKER! Nice of Seth to bust it out. :clap


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

cavs25 said:


> Cena isn't going to lose.. I hope everyone is aware of that


Way to spoil it for everyone!

:lol


----------



## cmiller4642

Rollins is fucking awesome


----------



## MANIC_

Pro wrestling will never be as good as it used to be. It's so forced and they try so hard it's embarrassing. It used to be edgy, entertaining television for younger adults. Now it belongs on cartoon network.

Yet we all sit in these discussion threads hoping that it magically becomes good again. It never will.


----------



## Kabraxal

Seth carrying this dead weight at every moment. And sadly it doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Nine99

Had that power bomb put anyone away? It should


----------



## Lok

Always loved the corner power bomb


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

That turnbuckle powerbomb....on Cena of all people.

Rollins is the TRUE powerhouse of the Shield.


----------



## MaskedKane

Rollins is amazing


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Rollins needs to be the rocket push, not Reigns.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Nice move from Rollins.


----------



## bonkertons

Rollins is awesome.


----------



## wkc_23

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Damn good indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember people thought the Cena/Wyatt WM match was boring too so these comments don't mean anything.



I really liked their match at WM. Only thing I didn't like about it is Cena getting the win. Hated that actually.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Why do they shout 'this is awesome' whenever something is slightly acceptable?


----------



## Empress

Seth and Cena are having a great match. Rollins can bring out the best in whoever he wrestles with.


----------



## Natecore

Kabraxal said:


> Stop living in the past when limiting the heels moveset and cheap hero babyfaces were all the rage. Doesn't work today. I know, harsh reality for you.


Everybody gets a suicide dive: Heels, Faces, commentary team, fans, ushers, referees, ring announcers...


----------



## Headliner

Oh well. That was a good match.


----------



## HHHbkDX

:lmao Kane


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Yep I knew Kane would interfere


----------



## A-C-P

Hey a DQ finish


----------



## MANIC_

LMFAO KANE. IT'S SO PREDICTABLE. I CANT STAND THE SIGHT OF KANE. HAHAHAHAHA WOW. GO WWE!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Good. Cena doesn't deserve the win after getting CARRIED for the entire match.


----------



## thingstoponder

If I was wrestling Cena i'd fucking tell him to torque the fuck out of my back and make the STF looks real.


----------



## KaineSpawnX

The ending everyone predicted. But at least Ziggler got that pop.


----------



## Conor?

That fuckin' beer belly Cain.


----------



## Nine99

Oh sweet DQ


----------



## LigerJ81

Kane To Save/Ruin The Day


----------



## TromaDogg

Kane interference. FFS fpalm


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Of course this is how they ended it. Just as Cena is about to win again.


----------



## TheManof1000post

lol kane


----------



## Markus123

Ugh. The party pooper Kane.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Of. Course.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Kane interfered? Jesus Christ, I've never seen this before!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

I didn't post it but I knew Kane would inferfere


----------



## Novak Djokovic

Christ so many fucking DQ finishes every fucking week.


----------



## cavs25

ShowStopper said:


> Way to spoil it for everyone!
> 
> :lol


hil:EDWIN5


----------



## chargebeam

Ah ok, I get it. Survivor Series setup.


----------



## Kabraxal

What the fuck is this......


----------



## ggd

No rusev or lana tonight


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

LOL @ Swagger


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Nine99 said:


> Had that power bomb put anyone away? It should


He used the bucklebomb and the superkick as a combo finisher during his indy days.


----------



## Headliner

The whole roster.:lmao


----------



## WWE

Yo Thwaggs, I see Swagger!


----------



## Vårmakos

the fuck


----------



## bonkertons

Hey Hoss, there's your Swagger appearance!!


----------



## Prayer Police

It's Zack Ryder!!!!


----------



## Phillies3:16

Ryder made it on raw!!!!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

I SAW A SWAGGER


----------



## Dopeeey

Woah what is going on!!


----------



## finalnight

Is this the go home for royal rumble?


----------



## Ham and Egger

Wait... WHY ARE THEY ALL FIGHTING? IS IT ROYAL RUMBLE SEASON ALREADY?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Uh, what?


----------



## Natecore

Sick Graps-V2 said:


> Why do they shout 'this is awesome' whenever something is slightly acceptable?


Slightly acceptable...get out of here.


----------



## The True Believer

The hell is this?


----------



## gamegenie

This is a war :jr


(C) copyright 2014 WWE
WARZONE


----------



## SpeedStick

There you go didn't somebody in here made a thread that the WWE need a big brawl


----------



## HHHbkDX

LMFAO Does anyone give a shit about any of the jobbers in the ring?


----------



## onlytoview

Did Kane just bounce off the ropes to stomp on Cena :lmao


----------



## LadPro

A stupid screwy finish followed by an entire roster brawl. Alrighty.


----------



## Lok

ZOMG! This is supposed to happen the Monday before the Royal Rumble! :lol


----------



## A-C-P

Random locker room emptying


----------



## I AM Glacier

Raw ends in a DQ????????????

This has to be the 1st time in literally a week !


----------



## Stone Hot

what is this shit?


----------



## witchblade000

Royal Rumble?


----------



## Markus123

Why do these all care?


----------



## thingstoponder

What the fuck is the point of this? It makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## cmiller4642

Cena going to start burying the whole roster


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Poor Slater and Bo :LOL


----------



## Vårmakos

BERRIED


----------



## Prayer Police

What? Everybody is just fighting everybody.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Slater was helpign Cena clear the ring and Cena AAs him FFS


----------



## dougfisher_05

What the fuck was that all about?


----------



## Hawkke

cmiller4642 said:


> Cena going to start burying the whole roster


Without fail, this time, every time.


----------



## The One Man Gang

fpalm


----------



## The True Believer

KINGPIN said:


> Cena to win by DQ. Calling it now.


Score one for the KINGPIN. 

:dance3:dance3:dance3


----------



## MaskedKane

Cena standing tall at the end of Raw. Who would have guessed?


----------



## HHHbkDX

That was one of the dumbest endings ever.


----------



## LigerJ81

Ryder got TV Time


----------



## Bret Hart

Noble, Mercury, Kane, Rollins Vs Cena, Ziggler, Orton, Seahmus


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Why does Cole get more loud and energy when it's Cena ending Raw but Ambrose or whoever doesn't get that? Vinnie mac.


----------



## I AM Glacier

well the entire locker room running in made zero sense 
which makes perfect sense since it's WWE


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Cena near single-handedly buried the roster. Triple H does get a hard time of it


----------



## A-C-P

Entire roster brawl, ends with.....

CENAWINSLOL 

Why?

:vince5 "Because, Fuck You, That's Why"


----------



## dan the marino

Well that was random.


----------



## Markus123

Nothing says I mean business like AA'ing two jobbers.


----------



## TromaDogg

Meh.


----------



## TheAbsentOne

How god damn lame is that. And yknow, Rollins and Cena were having a very solid match outside of Cena's selling, or lack thereof. Shitty Kane ruining it, then a clusterfuck of stars fighting for no reason. Raw!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Why was Adam Rose attacking Ryder?


----------



## Redzero

What a fucking terrible RAW


----------



## The Ice King

Went from HIAC having a classic main event and the ppv ending with 3 young stars.
Next night ends with Cena's music as he buries all.


----------



## Empress

Orton cut a great promo to kick off RAW but Seth Rollins was the MVP of the night. :clap


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

so the whole roster went out to the ring together to beat the authority up, so they beat each other up as the authority leaves? Why did they need to come out to the ring to do that? It makes no sense...


----------



## birthday_massacre

Markus123 said:


> Why do these all care?


Because for some of them its the only TV time they will get for the next month


----------



## Reaper

I feel like puking. SVS is going to be shit.


----------



## Conor?

Go-home show for the Rumble? Was in that coma way longer than I thought.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Cena poses in the ring, the Authority stares him down, and the rest of the roster fight amongst themselves like mindless beasts. That's the WWE folks! :jay2


----------



## Dubbletrousers

Why did they think Cena AAing Slater and Bo would be a good ending?


----------



## Kabraxal

Cena needs to fuck off. Can't sell, can't talk, has to be carried in a match, has no grasp of psychology and has fucking been a cancer to any rising career. Fuck sake...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Rollins back must be killing him after carrying Cena tonight. Well done, Seth. Someone had to do the work in that match.


----------



## KaineSpawnX

That ending needed more bunny.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

I fail to see how any of that relates to the teams at Survivor Series. I mean, sure it would make sense if there were a divide between heels and faces, but they all just fought each other with no clear distinction between Team Cena and Team Authority.

Garbage. 2/10 at best.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

Cena sending a message!!...yeah cause it's so hard to take down slater and bo.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

:buried :duck


----------



## thingstoponder

MANIC_ said:


> Pro wrestling will never be as good as it used to be. It's so forced and they try so hard it's embarrassing. It used to be edgy, entertaining television for younger adults. Now it belongs on cartoon network.
> 
> Yet we all sit in these discussion threads hoping that it magically becomes good again. It never will.


Wrestling has been like it is today for most of it's existence. Stop pretending a 5 or so year blip in history represents what wrestling "used to be".


----------



## bonkertons

birthday_massacre said:


> Slater was helpign Cena clear the ring and Cena AAs him FFS


This made me giggle like a school girl. I love this forum.


----------



## jcmmnx

My interest in WWE is about a 1/10 right now.


----------



## A-C-P

Bigg Hoss said:


> Why was Adam Rose attacking Ryder?



Why did any of the last 5 minutes of Raw happen?


----------



## yeahwhatokay

so we had Ryder and Rose fighting and Cesaro and Kidd fighting


----------



## SpeedStick

Kabraxal said:


> What the fuck is this......


WCW 2000 , Where 97% of the main event ended in DQs


----------



## almostfamous

Rollins is so talented. He only has like 25% of Shawn Michael's charisma, but he's like 75% of him in the ring.

Also, I hate Cena, but in the long run, it's going to help all these young guys to rub shoulders with him.


----------



## gaz0301

Who the fuck wrote that shit?

"So how do we end it?"
"Just have everyone run out, with no idea of why they are there or who's side they are on and then have a couple of them get AA'd"

What?!


----------



## Lok

Well I got a good laugh.:lol Night all!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

That brawl exposes how small the roster is, though.



A-C-P said:


> Why did any of the last 5 minutes of Raw happen?


Because WWE knew if I didn't get a glimpse of Swag's I would perform voodoo.


----------



## Reaper

The fucking asshole's ego won't even allow him to share the fucking ring with the fucking faces that fucking just saved his sorry fucking ass. Damn.


----------



## sweeten16

Why would most of the talent even care?


----------



## kokepepsi

Not gonna lie paid very little attention tonight
Last thing is Cena standing tall yet again

SS looks like is going to suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## Redzero

LOL at monster pushing Cena in 2014


----------



## Amber B

So...uh...that was really fucking bad. Damn.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Rollins is the best on the active roster today.

3 hours is still too long.

Cenastandstallol


----------



## A-C-P

Well thanks again WF for helping me through this Raw


----------



## TromaDogg

Z. Kusano said:


> Cena near single-handedly buried the roster. Triple H does get a hard time of it


WWE has almost become WCW circa 2000, Russo style booking and all.


----------



## Natecore

The Ice King said:


> Went from HIAC having a classic main event and the ppv ending with 3 young stars.
> Next night ends with Cena's music as he buries all.


A classic? Really? A classic HIAC main event?


----------



## gamegenie

The Ice King said:


> Went from HIAC having a classic main event and the ppv ending with 3 young stars.
> Next night ends with Cena's music as he buries all.


that HIAC was a joke like this RAW. :vince4


----------



## SideTableDrawer

Why the hell was Torito running down there with all the big boys?

The was funny as fuck.


----------



## HHHbkDX

jcmmnx said:


> My interest in WWE is about a 1/10 right now.



Mine is at .01/10


----------



## Markus123

birthday_massacre said:


> Because for some of them its the only TV time they will get for the next month


Can just imagine Ryder running from the locker room with a big smile on his face shouting 'I'M GONNA BE ON THE TV!!!!'


----------



## mezomi

One of the best Raws of the year. To those who can not see that, *please, stop watching.*


----------



## Nine99

So Raw ends without Wyatt or Orton closing it. Wake me up when this is over how disappointing.


----------



## Joseph92

Poor Bo, he was squashed by Ryback and then got a attitude adjustment by Cena to end Raw.


----------



## li/<o

What the hell San Antonio, Texas is pro Cena that was such bull. Either way havent watched RAW in a long time and actually enjoyed Rollins and Cenas match. I am calling it now Cena is going to get on his team either Reigns or DB you heard it from me (if no one else has mentioned it)


----------



## HHHbkDX

mezomi said:


> One of the best Raws of the year. To those who can not see that, please, stop watching.


:lmao That Raw was boring as fuck.


----------



## WWE

Great main event match :clap Rollins is awesome.


----------



## Markus123

Wait, where was Rusev?


----------



## HOJO

Z. Kusano said:


> Cena near single-handedly buried the roster. Triple H does get a hard time of it


Because he FU'd 2 guys? :westbrook3


----------



## kurtmangled

not a bad raw to be fair. Love Wyatt


----------



## Reaper

mezomi said:


> One of the best Raws of the year. To those who can not see that, please, stop watching.


Actually. I think you should stop watching because it's fans with such low standards as yours that keep this show from needing to improve.


----------



## Vårmakos

SideTableDrawer said:


> Why the hell was Torito running down there with all the big boys?
> 
> The was funny as fuck.


STAMPEDE, ON THE RAMP. 

TORITO'S DOWN THERE.


----------



## HOJO

7/10 RAW. Better than usual


----------



## Rick Sanchez

If this was the go home show for the Rumble, maybe I can see why they would do that. But it's not even January and that ending was shit.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Even though it was a great match. It ended up being a little 2-much super
cena for my tastes. Outside the super cena stuff. It was a good raw.

Could of needed as tiny bit of trimming though.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

Ryback for champ please.

Ryback vs Lesnar, Rusev, HHH.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Remember the RAW after MITB? Can we go back to then, please?


----------



## jcmmnx

almostfamous said:


> Rollins is so talented. He only has like 25% of Shawn Michael's charisma, but he's like 75% of him in the ring.
> 
> Also, I hate Cena, but in the long run, it's going to help all these young guys to rub shoulders with him.


Rollins at 28 > Michaels at 28.


----------



## Bushmaster

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Rollins is the best on the active roster today.
> 
> 3 hours is still too long.
> 
> Cenastandstallol


He really is, in the same category with Cesaro and Bryan. What's great is that they all have different styles but it's clear they are the best. Yet one person was telling me that Seth is just a spot monkey and comparable to Hardy :duck

Amazing match


----------



## Phaedra

i understand it tbh, who wants to buy the cow when they get the milk for free? Gotta keep this Team Cena angle running for weeks and instead of Randy having his moment again at the end of the show they will leave that for next weeks Raw, or Smackdown. We'll get more Ambrose vs Bray on Smackdown I hope. 

Ziggler is definitely in but they'll leave it till the go home Raw till they tell us who will be wrestling for which team. Good move, also Bray will be announced as part of Team Authority (a bit out of character tbh) and Ambrose will give in to Cena's requests. I envision Cena trying to get Ambrose on his team but all he wants is Bray Wyatt, well this match is the only way he can get him. Orton won't ask Cena, Cena won't ask Orton, they'll just find themselves in the same ring one night fighting the same enemy and shake hands I suspect, who knows. But he will struggle to get the fifth member, because every week he is seen talking to someone they get put up against the Authority and get beat up. 

Prolonging the eventual one on one bout between Ambrose and Wyatt means it means an epic encounter at TLC between the two, and at SvS they will give us a taster of what they have in store for one another.


----------



## bonkertons

I was thinking, what is the worst that could happen from Cena losing clean ONCE on RAW? The kids won't like him anymore? The upside of building another superstar seems well worth the risk of losing ZERO viewers.

Gotta send the kids in the audience home happy though, I suppose.


----------



## mezomi

You people are sad, besides the diva segments everything about this raw was somewhat interesting. I do not have low standards. You all take wrestling too seriously. It's laughable.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Natecore said:


> Slightly acceptable...get out of here.


When I said that it was the start of the match, nothing awesome had happened yet; in the end maybe that was an exaggeration since that match actually turned out good before the interference, mostly due to Rollins' ability; but you must admit that most of the time the 'this is awesome' it is used these days it is not called for. Back in the day hearing that chant coming from the crowd as you did from time to time meant something genuinely awesome was happening. Now you hear it every single week multiple times on some weeks.


----------



## rakija

Cena/Rollins and Ziggler/Kane were fantastic matches.

Cena sold more for Rollins than he did Orton


----------



## TheLooseCanon

:rollins2 The Future

Please give me face Rollins vs Wyatt in the future.


----------



## bonkertons

I hope Ambrose and Wyatt avoid this "Team" stuff, and just get a 1v1 at Survivor Series. They'll probably milk this feud until RR time, and hopefully get back to the Dean/Seth conclusion at WM(for the title? please?).


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg

thingstoponder said:


> Wrestling has been like it is today for most of it's existence.


No.



mezomi said:


> One of the best Raws of the year. To those who can not see that, please, stop watching.


Unfortunately, this might not be very far from the truth.



Reaper said:


> Actually. I think you should stop watching because it's fans with such low standards as yours that keep this show from needing to improve.


He said it was one of the best RAWs this year, not that it was good. What you are saying implies the other RAWs were relatively good, and that's a clearer case of low standards.


----------



## Bullydully

Actually enjoyed this show. The ending was fucking awful though.


----------



## Kabraxal

mezomi said:


> You people are sad, besides the diva segments everything about this raw was somewhat interesting. I do not have low standards. You all take wrestling too seriously. It's laughable.


If by interesting you mean laugh at how stupid the WWE is and how terrible the shows have become... well, then yes, they are interesting. If by interesting you mean well written, booked, and performed then it's safe to say you do indeed have low standards because that wasn't interesting in that respect at all.


----------



## mezomi

It was a good raw though, not great, but it's something. Again, some of you should stop watching.


----------



## rakija

Cena really showed The Authority...that he'll run through the entire roster, faces included. :lmao Good luck finding other teammates John.


----------



## mattheel

Dipshit ending. But Rollins is a star. Can't wait til the Rollins/Ambrose feud gets resurrected over the title.


----------



## Trivette

For all the criticism I give WWE when they rightly deserve it, tonight's RAW was actually pretty solid all the way through. Characters were actually built up and feuds were strengthened. Guess they couldn't afford to screw up the nite before the 2K game drops. At any rate, had accepted that there would be a clusterfuck ending and I wasn't disappointed.


----------



## bonkertons

mattheel said:


> Dipshit ending. But Rollins is a star. Can't wait til the Rollins/Ambrose feud gets resurrected over the title.


Rollins cashes in at the Rumble - Dean wins the Rumble - boom. You get another two months to build that feud up for the epic payoff, which oddly enough will be their first non-gimmick match(lumberjack; hell in a cell; falls count anywhere).

I hope they go that route. Makes too much sense.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg

derelict stranger said:


> For all the criticism I give WWE when they rightly deserve it, tonight's RAW was actually pretty solid all the way through. Characters were actually built up and feuds were strengthened. Guess they couldn't afford to screw up the nite before the 2K game drops. *At any rate, had accepted that there would be a clusterfuck ending and I wasn't disappointed.*


So if you expect disappointment, it isn't disappointing anymore?

Hmm... :hmm:


----------



## JuanCena

Tonight I watched Raw with my sister & she managed to somehow fuck up the entire evening. She brought me the wrong brand of tea, so I was too angered to focus on the rest of the night, could really not enjoy. I must say that I am really interested in Mark Henry's fresh character though, cannot believe he actually turned. Also marking out, as you people say, about a potential John Cena heel turn. Still cannot get over the tea thing though, ironically it happened at the same time as Ryback was chanting "Feed Me More". He wanted the right sort of human flesh to eat, I wanted the right sort of tea to drink. It is very nice that I find myself relating to WWE personas in 2014.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

bonkertons said:


> Rollins cashes in at the Rumble - Dean wins the Rumble - boom. You get another two months to build that feud up for the epic payoff, which oddly enough will be their first non-gimmick match(lumberjack; hell in a cell; falls count anywhere).
> 
> I hope they go that route. Makes too much sense.


They kept hyping up that Rollins will be fed to Reigns when he returns sadly.


----------



## Markus123

JuanCena said:


> Tonight I watched Raw with my sister & she managed to somehow fuck up the entire evening. She brought me the wrong brand of tea, so I was too angered to focus on the rest of the night, could really not enjoy. I must say that I am really interested in Mark Henry's fresh character though, cannot believe he actually turned. Also marking out, as you people say, about a potential John Cena heel turn. Still cannot get over the tea thing though, ironically it happened at the same time as Ryback was chanting "Feed Me More". He wanted the right sort of human flesh to eat, I wanted the right sort of tea to drink. It is very nice that I find myself relating to WWE personas in 2014.


:lol


----------



## Natecore

mezomi said:


> You people are sad, besides the diva segments everything about this raw was somewhat interesting. I do not have low standards. You all take wrestling too seriously. It's laughable.


That's just what people do around here. These are the same people that blast Cena for not working an injury from last night while not saying anything about Orton no selling and acting like he just got back from a month vacation.

No credibility.


----------



## Chrome

I feel like I would enjoy Raw more if I watched it in a "fun-bad" kinda way, like I did WCW in 2000.


----------



## Trivette

DanielBlitzkrieg said:


> So if you expect disappointment, it isn't disappointing anymore?
> 
> Hmm... :hmm:


Expectation is the mother of all suffering.


----------



## Trifektah

So they basically just canned the Ambrose/Rollins feud without a proper resoluation to start an Ambrose/Wyatt feud.

Ambrose looks like a bitch for not getting his revenge.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Sith Rollins said:


> He really is, in the same category with Cesaro and Bryan. What's great is that they all have different styles but it's clear they are the best.* Yet one person was telling me that Seth is just a spot monkey and comparable to Hardy :duck
> *
> Amazing match


No, he's better than Jeff Hardy.


----------



## The Bloodline

Raw was decent

The opening was great. Love crazy Orton, i hope he stays in this no gives a fuck psycho mode and continue to just RKO everyone. Tweener Orton is lovely.

The bigshow/Henry stuff was ok. Heel Henry ismgreat. not sure i care about this feud though. Feel like we saw it not that long ago.

Ryback return was awesome. I marked for "feed me more" theme making a come back. The crowd plaed off of him nicelly, he recieved lots of love. I can see him on Team Cena at the ppv.

Cena being a main focus still is annoying. It really is, can this guy take a break. 

Ambrose/Wyatt had a nice start to their feud. Loved seeing Ambrose in full rage mode, unfortunately it didnt go over well with the crowd and took away from the segment just a bit. Cant wait until they get more time.

The main event was great. Seth continues to be on top of the world right now.He sold the HIAC injures so well throughout the match too. He pulled a great match out of Cena, glad he got in so much offense. I knew it would be a dq finish, i was hoping it would be cause i knew they wouldnt have seth go over. 

Oh yeah, wish theyd stop with these Reigns interviews. This was better than the first but damn can they let the audience just miss this guy until he returns.


----------



## White Glove Test

I think Stephanie was awesome on the mic with Cena tonight.


----------



## Morrison17

HE IS THE BIG SKIP AND HE'S 6.3 AND YOU CANT TEACH THAT

HOW YOU'RE DOING?


----------



## KingofKings1281

I would say that I'd LOVE to see HHH wrestle at Survivor Series, but I know it would just end with Cena attitude adjusting him on top of the other teams bodies to pick up the win. Got to make him look relatively strong before he wipes the floor with the man who broke the streak and begins his 37th title reign that will last a year. It's obviously best for business.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

The fall of Dean Ambrose is coming. Be on the lookout. His segments with Wyatt will get as much time and acknowledgement as the Diva feuds heading into SS. Cena and Orton are back to where Vince wants it, with Reigns sliding in soon.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Once again a horrible RAW.


----------



## StarzNBarz

kofi was on raw! thats seriously what i look forward to every week. weather he's just one of 40 people brawling or actually in a match its always nice to see him.


----------



## TheMenace

OH SHIT RYBACK IS BACK :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: FEED ME MORE :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Can't remember the last time I marked out that hard

But yeah, push the f*ck out of Ryback. The FMM chant will work wonders the same way the yes chant did for DB.


----------



## chronoxiong

Orton's promo in the opening segment was impressive. Not sure if that was all in the script because everything he said came out so fast. Lol. Was that Mark Henry's 2000th heel turn? If so, yawn. Getting tired of this AJ/Paige/Alicia Fox stuff now. AJ comes out on top all the time. She's the Triple H of 2003 in this division right now. The Cena/Stephanie promo was pretty good. Stephanie brought up very good points. The big guy Ryback is back! What a squash match on Bo Dallas. Not sure what to make of the new Ambrose/Bray Wyatt feud. Cena overcomes everyone but Ambrose lost out to Seth Rollins. I like Nikki Bella's finisher. Kane is a glorified jobber and his lengthy match against Dolph Ziggler got me bored. Glad Cena/Rollins ended in a DQ finish. It was even better seeing all the jobbers coming out to the ring and fight each other! Average show again. It had it's moments.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

What happened with Cesaro?


----------



## DoubtGin

Cena vs Rollins was impressive.


----------



## Arcturus

average to below average show, had to fast forward plenty of segments, product is still severely lacking star power. The sooner Lesnar, Bryan, Barrett & Reigns return the better


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

This was an ok show for me, I've seen much worse but seen a hell of a lot better

I liked the opening segment, everyone played their part perfectly

Main Event was good, the brawl at the end could have been a lot better and didn't make a massive amount of sense except to give Cena some jobbers to AA 

Ambrose promo was good, wish they had used someone other than Cesaro for the beat down as after Sunday I felt he needed to do something to get some credibility back

I liked the Cena/Stephanie promo, a lot of good points bought up. I couldn't believe Cena started the promo with the Lesnar is never here but I always am stuff, please tell me this isn't the direction they are going to go in building Cena/Lesnar. 

Surprised we didn't see anything of Russev, hopefully they do the smart thing and put him with Sheamus now for the US title, it is what makes sense and should be a good place holder before the WM program with Cena

I liked the Reigns interview, thought he came across well and it was a good way of keeping him in the publics mind, I am hoping for a surprise SS return for him as I think he needs the in ring time before Mania to get him to the level they need.


----------



## Morrison17

Not going to say that show was bad, because I dont thin so, but A LOT of bad things happened on it.

I'll start with the good, tho:

- Nikki and Paige. So hot.
- Big Guy finally returned. Great. Hope WWE will ive Ryback a proper push. Aside from Cesaro and Wyatt, Ryback is better than any "new" star wwe has. 
- Skinny Kaitlyn getting RKO. Good shit.

And now the bad and awful:
- Really boring promos from Steph and Hunter. 
- Cesaro buried.
- CESARO BURIED BY DEAN AMBROSE. Fuck this company. 
- ANOTHER Show vs. Henry feud. Omg. Just, fucking, why?
- Miz and Sandow losing to the worst team in the biz.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

Marked out so hard for Ryback. I really hope they keep him as a face and singles competitor.
Orton's promo was massively impressive, you really felt the emotion of him being pissed the fuck off plus a sweet RKO


----------



## Korvin

Rybacks return was the best part of RAW. I just hope that its not too late to still be very over with the crowd every week. By that I do include the "Goldberg" chants because whether people like it or not, it at least got people to care and react to Ryback. I just hope that he can recover from all of the matches that he shouldn't have lost and the horrible Rybaxel tag team.

Speaking of which, poor Bo Dallas got squashed tonight by two different people. lol

Big Show vs. Henry... WHY? No one cares about those two and no one cares about Kane.

The rest of the show was whatever.. didn't care. Boring Authority promo, blah, blah, blah, blah blah. Mizdow outshines Miz again. What i'm waiting for his Harpers return and seeing how well he does while on his own.


----------



## RCSheppy

They're starting to go over-the-top with Mizdow. It was funny when he was doing the impressions in a subtle way, now it's just a bit brutal.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

It was an okay show. I like seeing Randy act with something other than bored resignation about everything for once, so that was good. Mark Henry going heel, also good.

Didn't give a shit about the Bella stuff, skipped it because life's too short.

Really, until the obvious-as-fuck interferance DQ finish the main event of Cena and Rollins was fucking awesome and just goes to show how fucking awesome Rollins truly is that he can not only expertly sell injuries for the entire match (unlike some other superstars who sell them for a bit then just forget and act totally normal again) but also have a really damn competitive back-and-forth match with Cena.

Oh, and I'm sort of ready for Mizdow to fuck off. It was funny at first but for me the whole 'copying everything the Miz does' shtick is getting old and painfully forced the more focus they put on it. When it was a funny background event it was good, but now WWE's actively going "look at this, he's copying him!" it's just feeling so damn laboured.

And it's nice to see Bray Wyatt back.


----------



## Coney718

Ryback return was great. I hope they keep him as a singles face. I really think they dropped the ball in 2012 because he was so over and they just killed his push. They need some new stars and hopefully its not too late for the big guy. 
Also like the Reigns interview but my question is why cant they do the same thing with Daniel Bryan? This is the 2nd interview with Reigns since he's been out to keep him fresh in peoples head but none really with DB. Why not get him on Raw every once in a while? Obviously he cant compete yet but at least a promo every couple months.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Choke2Death said:


> Wishful booking: Orton becomes the sole survivor and earns the right to challenge the WWE Champion at Royal Rumble. Brock defeats Cena at TLC and we finally get what we hoped for yesterday.


Brock will likely not be at TLC. Best chance Orton has is somehow getting into the match at RR and it becomes a triple threat.


----------



## DeeGirl

Mark Henry vs Big show feud!

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: 


I never saw that heel turn coming!!! Thank you creative for pulling the occasional shock.


----------



## Yes Era

Show is lacking

Rollins is legit
Paige and AJ are just working with what they got
Ryback is necessary 
Henry turning heel again? 
Rollins is out shining the roster 
Cesaro being held back is one of the most disgusting things we've seen in a long time...Austin can't stop putting him over. Nor can Bryan, Cena, Rollins, Sheamus, etc. It's a joke he's not winning weekly.


----------



## Choke2Death

Stone Cold Steve Austin said:


> Brock will likely not be at TLC. Best chance Orton has is somehow getting into the match at RR and it becomes a triple threat.


We'll just have to see. Brock is advertised for the Slammys in December, so maybe he'll work TLC otherwise, this appearance would serve no purpose. If he's going to win "Shock of the Year" award for ending the streak, they could easily have Heyman accept it on his behalf. The Rock didn't show up in 2011 to accept his award, so it's possible.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Wasn't the worst Raw show of the last couple of months... not the best either. It was a mixed bag. 

The opening segment was pretty boring until Orton got there. Rollins, despite people saying he's improved on the mic, is as he always has been and that's very hit or miss. Sometimes he can go out there and cut a great promo and make you think he's one of the best on the stick in the company right now, and other times he's just shit and seems like he shouldn't be allowed on the mic. Tonight was the latter for me, I just didn't care for his promo at all. Orton however, knocked it out of the park for the second week in a row. "I'll calm down when he's dead!" :lmao Orton keeps this up and I'll definitely be marking out for the guy again in no time. Man was on fire. Also forgot to mention, but kudos to Rollins for selling the effects of the HIAC match. His selling was on point in this segment/the main event (I'll get to that later), and he sold that RKO beautifully. Despite how Rollins is on the mic, when it comes to bumping/wrestling, it's rare that he isn't doing a great job. Overall the opening wasn't good, but Orton made it watchable.

Henry and Show vs. Gold and Stardust was what it was. Nothing special, just a means to Henry turning heel. Interesting that from the looks of it we had both a heel and a face turn in back to back segments (although it's not clear if Orton's fully turned face yet). In any event, I love Henry as a heel and I look forward to seeing what they do with him.

AJ/Alicia was bleh, and Paige/Alicia feud looks to be on the horizon... which will lead us right into Total Divas when they'll both be introduced on the show. Go figure. Paige's beatdown on Alicia was alright.

The Reigns interview was shit... but it was definitely one of his better promos and certainly beats the last one he did. Decent by his standards, although I hope his prediction for the future doesn't come true (please keep Rollins away from his, he's already jobbed to Reigns once).

Cena/Authority segment was another Cena heel turn tease that was obviously never coming true. So Team Cena vs. Team Authority? Can't say I'm pumped for it. Will probably be Cena/Orton/Ziggler/Usos vs. Rollins/Kane/Gold+StarDust... and then with Orton on team Cena, I'm not sure who the 5th member on team Rollins would be. Maybe Miz? Bah, doesn't matter, unless it's HHH himself it's no big deal regardless.

Speaking of Miz, him and Sandow continue to be one of the bright points of the show. Well, usually it's Sandow, but I enjoyed some of Miz's antics... like during the app how he tagged Sandow in to a big pop, and then demanded Sandow tag him back in to massive heat. The tension teased between Sandow and Miz is great stuff... keep teasing it and eventually when Sandow does have enough, the crowd will explode. His copying of the Miz tonight was awesome, as usual. Some nice chants/pops for him as well.

THA BIG GUY RETURNS! :mark: Really enjoyed seeing the old Ryback, and while I enjoyed some of his antics as a heel, it's nice to see him come back as the unstoppable looking powerhouse. Now this is a big guy who has charisma, the look, and most importantly can actually have good matches/cut promos more than once in a blue moon. Take notes, Reigns. Speaking of good promos, here's a great promo from Ryback after the show:






Ambrose burying Cesaro like he did actually made me :lol a bit. Do feel bad for Cesaro though. Ambrose cut a great promo, then Wyatt cuts a great one as well. I didn't feel they started out as strong as they could, but then again maybe it's for the best they don't blow their load the first night on their feud. Looking forward to what comes from them.

Nikki/Naomi? Pass.

Ziggler/Kane was actually pretty good. Ziggler getting the win over the Kane is how it should be. Beatdown from afterwards and the Cena save was a nice way to go into the main event.

Cena/Rollins was good. Not great like their match last year, but was still the clear MOTN tonight. The big reason for that wasn't the action itself as the match was boring for about 90% of it and only got good towards the end. What made it a good match as a whole was Rollins selling. The man sold perfectly and it seemed like after every move he was hurting. Every move was a struggle and I LOVED that. Rollins delivers yet again and the brawl at the end was interesting. I suppose after that I am a bit intrigued to find out who's going to be on who's team officially, even though I feel my prediction from earlier is solid. Suppose we'll find out next week.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

is raw that much different than 2008/2009 raws? i mean its still cenawins.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I need to say this: The ending of a RAW where every superstar randomly hits the ring and just starts brawling with every other superstar is a shit ending. Always has been, always will be. It's fucking insufferable when they do it on the RAW before a Royal Rumble damn near every year but when they crowbar it into shit like this it becomes even worse. There was literally no reason for 90% of those fuckers to randomly charge the ring.

Especially since it all it did was let Cena hit AAs on two random superstars not remotely involved with the guy in order to facilitate the "Cena stands tall" RAW ending #5807.

Surely they could have thought of some other way of still making Seth look good but have Cena standing alone? Just have the fucker catch Kane with an AA while Rollins sneakily exits, god knows nobody's really going to complain about the injustice of Kane looking weak since that's basically his fucking job now. Or just have Cena take out Mercury and Noble, they already got whooped into submission by Dean Ambrose at Hell in a Cell so it's not like it'd matter that much to have the two Authority goons take the fall again while trying to keep Rollins clear of any fallout.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain

Watching just now and notice that Cesaro is obviously a listener of the Steve Austin Show. Steve asked Cesaro to drop the thigh tape and wear knee pads, he does. Last week steve said he needed to "shave the head and lose the Jason statham look" and this week Cesaro sports a bald head and bit of beard. Shame Austin isn't booking Cesaro


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## Reservoir Angel

BarneyArmy said:


>


I could literally watch this forever. My favourite wrestler hitting my least favourite with one hell of a DDT... beautiful.


----------



## The Bloodline

BarneyArmy said:


> http://i.imgur.com/NYd5NJN.gif


Cena took that ddt like a champ, I was pleasantly surprised. Looked brutal.


----------



## Superhippy

Just got around to watching this Raw and a few things stuck out.

- Ziggler has finally become a legitimate player in the WWE. Cena going to Ziggler 1st for his team, and Ziggler running out 1st at the end is all I need to know. Sheamus has been pushed as the top mid carder for so long, and I found it fitting that he ran out as one of the last wrestlers in the end too. My prediction right now is we see Ziggler in a main event feud for the WWE title by the end of 2015. 

- Wyatt v. Ambrose was the right move, but will be a big test for both. Both needed something fresh. Wyatt has been feuding with established guys like Kane, Bryan, Cena, and Jericho his entire main roster run. Ambrose needs to prove that he can do more then just feud with Rollins. This feud will go a LONG way in determining whether both are destined for the mid-card or main event.

- Orton is the prime example of why Cena needs to turn heel. Orton as a face was really stale. He turned heel, got some decent heat and a title run. Now people are starting to miss cheering for Mr. RKO and my prediction is he will have the best face run of his career in the coming months, that I think will culminate in Orton finally getting a big 1 v 1 victory over HHH at Mania.

- Mark Henry's face run was a disaster but I think he will pick up right back to where he was before as a heel. 


The theme of the WWE lately seems to be putting guys back into situations where they have the best chance to succeed. Miz, Henry, and Nikki Bella all have much more value as heels. Sandow is much better is a role where he can show off his charisma. Ziggler is best suited as the workhorse mid-card champ. Ryback needs to be the overpowering Hulk like babyface. Alot of the WWE's struggles lately have had to do with guys not playing the right role.


----------



## I Came To Play

Shit show

-Why the fuck did Show & Henry get a tag team championship shot?
-Henry heel turn #1231 never saw that coming... a Big Show/Henry feud in 2014 yay
-Cesaro got made to look like a bitch
-These Hogan 'returns' are getting tedious now
-Reigns promo was just awful, so unnatural and can tell he's reading off a script
-Boring Wyatt rambling promo #3421
-Why are Cena and Ziggler all of a sudden best buds?
-The very original 'whole roster brawling in the ring' ending :clap
-So Cena lost the right to face Rollins, but ends up as 1# Contender then gets Rollins the next night? just :haha


Only good part was the Big Guy :mark:


----------



## TheMenace

BarneyArmy said:


>


Thank - you - Ro - llins *clap clap clap-clap-clap*
Thank - you - Ro - llins *clap clap clap-clap-clap*


----------



## The High King

another dredful raw, when the hi lite of the whole show is ryback which is a rip of a wcw goldberg gimmick from ages back it shows how poor raw is.
Cena is killing everything, ambrose is already done and going nowhere and involved in a fued with wyatt which will kill one of them of for good.
show and henty gonna get shoved on us, 2 has beens.
no intention of tuning in again til survivor series


----------



## Luchini

I Came To Play said:


> -Why the fuck did Show & Henry get a tag team championship shot?


That made me realize that there's only two *credible *tag teams as of now (would've included Harper/Rowan but they're "missing"). And it's WWE's own damn fault, they killed Kof-E before it got started and they have some guys that aren't doing anything that could be a tag team.


----------



## Trifektah

Orton was fucking awesome last night. That was seriously the best he's been in years. Just complete the face turn, and have be the angry pissed off guy all of the time who RKO's everyone out of nowhere.

Ryback's return was good shit. His promo after the match was even better. A logical explanation for his heel/face turns, WHAT A CONCEPT! Why didn't they put that promo on the main show? Instead they'll probably have Maggle do the "Cole Synopsis" that nobody listens to much less remembers. 

Cena is the worst man. The god awful drizzling shits. The fact that he lost a match to fight Rollins, gets put into a better match and then faces Rollins 24 hours later was disgusting. 

Is there anyone on the planet who wouldn't rather watch pissed off RKO'ing out of nowhere Randy Orton vs Lesnar? Orton is gaining steam in the internet too, those vines of him RKO'ing people are becoming HUGE. Plus it's you know, fresh and stuff. Not like Cena/Lesnar which we've already seen three fucking times. I guess they just HAVE TO show everyone once and for all that Cena is the best ever and the only person capable of beating Cena is nobody. 

It's like the old logical fallacy, "Is Cena so great that even John Cena couldn't beat John Cena?"


----------



## RiCkeH

Orton is only going for this face run because of the "RKO OUTTA NOWHERE" vines that seem to be trending everywhere.

The WWE knows that Randy Orton or "RKO" will start to get a lot more hits online, and if people watch the show he will be preceived as a 'good guy' which is "best for business".


----------

